# PWM y motor lavadora.



## Meta

Quiero hacer una fuente alimentación sencilla como esta placa que controla este motor de arriba. Más bien quiero hacer algo sencillo, por ejemplo, controlar la velocidad que me de la gana con PWM. Se que hay IC específicos, no se si vale un buen NE555 para ello. Prefiero un PIC, ya que puede controlar su velocidad.






Este motor he comprobado que no funciona  a 230 Vac / 50 Hz. He comprobado con el debanado del motor y el rotor según se velocidad mínima hasta máxima en el centrifugado.


Según aumenta la velocidad del motor el motor actúa...
 1) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 20Vac
 2) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 80Vac
 3) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 100Vac
 4) Estator = 80Vac | Rotor = 165Vac 

 Como máximo del centrifugado, el motor funciona a 165Vac aproximádamente.
*¿Dónde están los 230VAC?*
 Parece ser que no los usa.

Motor:
Beko arcelik Modelo: 2806850500, 220/240Vac,  50/60 Hz, 10750 rpm, 585W, 3.1A.

Lavadora:
Beko WMD 25100 T

¿Es posible hacer esta fuente o es muy complicada?

Un saludo.


----------



## Melghost

Hola, Meta.

         Si lo que quieres es controlar la velocidad de un motor de lavadora mediante PWM, ya te digo desde ahora que no lo vas a tener fácil. No digo que no se pueda, pero a simple vista te diría que es un proyecto complicado. Además, lo que vas a entregar finalmente al motor no va a ser una onda cuadrada de frecuencia variable; con eso te garantizo que no lo vas a hacer andar (es más, creo que lo quemarás). Lo que ese motor requiere es una onda trifásica, pero como no tenemos instalaciones trifásicas en casa, lo que se hace es obtener un tercera pseudo-fase mediante el condensador.

         En definitiva, tendrías que hacer lo que se llama "variador de frecuencia"; ve pensando en un complejo circuito que genere tres ondas senoidales desfasadas 120 grados entre sí, y en transistores gordos con enormes radiadores.

         Los 230 V a.c. que seguramente has intentado medir con tu voltímetro, es normal que no los hayas encontrado. Las condiciones son complicadas para un voltímetro normal; una "fase" generada mediante condensador, con menos de 90 grados de desfase, alimentando un circuito inductivo que no deja de girar... buf... cualquiera sabe qué forma de onda tiene eso.

         De todas formas, si te empeñas en realizarlo, te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo

Melghost dijo:


> Hola, Meta.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es controlar la velocidad de un motor de lavadora mediante PWM, ya te digo desde ahora que no lo vas a tener fácil. No digo que no se pueda, pero a simple vista te diría que es un proyecto complicado. Además, lo que vas a entregar finalmente al motor no va a ser una onda cuadrada de frecuencia variable; con eso te garantizo que no lo vas a hacer andar (es más, creo que lo quemarás). _*Lo que ese motor requiere es una onda trifásica, pero como no tenemos instalaciones trifásicas en casa, lo que se hace es obtener un tercera pseudo-fase mediante el condensador.
> *_
> En definitiva, tendrías que hacer lo que se llama "variador de frecuencia"; ve pensando en un complejo circuito que genere tres ondas senoidales desfasadas 120 grados entre sí, y en transistores gordos con enormes radiadores.
> 
> Los 230 V a.c. que seguramente has intentado medir con tu voltímetro, es normal que no los hayas encontrado. Las condiciones son complicadas para un voltímetro normal; una "fase" generada mediante condensador, con menos de 90 grados de desfase, alimentando un circuito inductivo que no deja de girar... buf... cualquiera sabe qué forma de onda tiene eso.
> 
> De todas formas, si te empeñas en realizarlo, te deseo mucha suerte.







   

Ese es un motor del tipo universal y *NO* tiene nada que ver con el motor del video.

Mas que un control por PWM lo que puedes hacer es algún tipo de dimmer con un TRIAC, el aplique blanco sobre la tapa del motor del que salen 2 cables amarillos es el generador taquimétrico


----------



## Meta

Hola:

El vídeo no es el mismo motor, es para coger ideas. Bueno, sea con un dimmer o un PWM con un IC que lo controle, me da igual.

Hay una cosa que quiero saber.

Cuando un motor gira gracias a la corriente eléctrica, en el momento de cortarla, el motor sigue en movimiento por inércia hasta que se pare solo. Para hacer el cambio de giro, el motor debe estar completamente detenido, el tacómetro lo hace saber. Cuando el tacómetro detecta que el motor se ha detenido o tiene 0 rpm, hace el cambio de giro mediante dos relés, así sucesivamente.

¿Por qué hay que detener el motor completamente a 0 para cambiar el giro si en ella ya no hay corriente?

¿Produce cortocircuito?

¿Puede ser por otra causa?

Un saludo.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> ¿Puede ser por otra causa?



yo supongo que lo corta para no estropear las partes mecánicas con el cambio de sentido. osea fuerzas motrices.


----------



## Fogonazo

El control de velocidad de ambos motores no es ni remotamente parecido.

El generador taquimétrico *NO* solo detecta que el motor se encuentra detenido, sino que también da una referencia de las RPM a las que está girando que se realimenta y permite controlar la velocidad.
No se invierte el sentido de giro con el motor girando para evitar posibles daños al motor y al mecanismo a el adosado.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Lo del dimmer me picó la curiosidad. ¿Es más recomendable que un PWM?






Los dimer se controla con potenciómetros o resistencia ajustable por lo que estoy viendo. Quiero controlar el motor con un PIC para variar su velocidad que desee.

¿Hay alguna solución con el dimmer?

Un saludo.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> Lo del dimmer me picó la curiosidad. ¿Es más recomendable que un PWM?


ya te cometaron que con pwm es muy complicado, el pwm es mas para corriente directa.


busca proectos de ejemplo de como dimerizar con pic hay en todos los lenguajes (asm, c, basic)



> Los dimer se controla con potenciómetros o resistencia ajustable por lo que estoy viendo



con pic se detecta el cruce por cero con la interrupcion externa poniendo una resistencia de 5M, y se dispara el triac por  unos uS segundos, en un intervalo de entre 0 y 8 uS.


----------



## Meta

Hola:






Parece que este está bueno.






También parece bien.





Este tiene "Detector paso por cero" del MOC3041. El triac puede ser el BT137 para unos 1500 W de carga alimentado por red a 230 Vac.

*¿Alguien ha montado algo así con PIC y funciona?*

Por eso decía lo del PWM, ya que este circuito se controla con un PIC, AVR o otro microcontrolador. A parte de ello, hay que modificarlo ya que tiene que hacer el control de giro condos relés, parecido al esquema indicado arriba y vuelvo a incluir.






En cuanto al tacómetro, debo sabe algo más de él, parece que al girar el motor, suelta una señal en corriente alterna muy pequeña. Los ventiladores de PC o cooler, se alimentan normalmente de 12 Vdc y su tacómetro suelta 5 Vdc justos, es diferente.

Gracias hasta ahora y sigo investigando...


----------



## Scooter

Ya se ha comentado muchas veces esencialmente depende del tipo de motor.
Motor universal, de colector o CC (que para el caso es el mismo) se puede hacer PWM si se alimenta en continua o control de fase si se alimenta en AC. El control es razonablemente bueno.

Motor de inducción, ya sea de rotor bobinado, jaula de ardilla, trifásico o monofásico... solo se pude hacer un control decente con un variador de frecuencia.
Hacerlo limitando la tensión para aumentar el deslizamiento del rotor ya sea por control de fase, reostato u otros produce muchos problemas, básicamente la pérdida casi completa del par y por lo tanto que se pare a la mínima, no es nada recomendable este método, solo se puede usar en cargas muy ligeras o que disminuyan al disminuir la velocidad como por ejemplo ventiladores o semejantes.
Construir un variador de frecuencia con un _555 y un 4017_ me da mucha risa, la verdad. Es una cosa compleja.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

me parece que este diseño *no funcionaria para dimerizar* porque la detección lo hace el optotriac, segun yo solo es para "prender y apagar" 





es justo lo que te mencionaba,  RB0 se utiliza con interrupcion externa y se detecta el cruce, y con rb1 se dispara el triac


----------



## Meta

Hola:

El primer esquema lo estoy leyendo del libro www.pic16f84a.org segunda edición, página 18. Dice, para cargas fuertemente inductivas es conveniente legir un triac que aguante hasta 600 V, tal como el BT137-600.

Se usa el PIC16F84A y el MOC3041 está conectado directamente al RB0/INT.

Este libro no indica nada de la palabra dimmer.

Por lo que cuentas, el RB0/INT del esquema de arriba detecta el paso por cero.

*1)* ¿Y qué pasa con ello?

*2) *¿Qué hace el servicio de interrupción exactamente? ¿Encendear el motor y apagarlo?

Pensé que se podía hacer un PWM directamente al MOC3041. 

¿Se puede hacer?

Tengo muchas dudas ahoras. Desde que las resuelva todas, montaré el motor controlado con un PIC y lo presentaré aquí en un vídeo y el trabajo realizado paso  a paso en un PDF.

Un saludo.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

mira esta grafica:




la imagen de arriba es la onda completa, la de en medio es la que se genera con el rb1 o pulso para gatillar al triac para saber cuando gatillar necesitas saber cuando cruza el voltaje por cero y la tercera es la salida de triac la primer onda pero "recortada" que es lo que hace la dimerizacion.

explicacion un tanto burda.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

En tiendo la señal. Por lo que cuentas, no sirve para lo que yo quiero. Lo más curioso que mi lavadora usa un AVR y controla todo el motor. Solo quiero controlar el motor de giro y la velocidad controlada por un PIC.

La placa frontal tiene un triac BTB16-600BW (16 A.) que lo controla el microcontrolador. Lo que no se si usa PWM, tiene que hacerlo porque al centrifugar varía su velocidad. 

Hay otro triac pequeño, que controla una electroválvula (qué es inductivo también), este caso hay dos y usan cada una de ella un triac Z0103 del encapsulado SOT54B.






Saber más de motor universal.  (Es un documento que encontré).

Ya que es el de mi lavadora, concretamente Arcelik y aquí pude hacer un esquema.






Foto algo del frontal con tu triac de 16 A.





Entonces, ¿lo del esquema que puse al principio no tiene nada que ver con la placa de esta lavadora?

Un saludo.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Aquí encontré un poco en Inglés manejar motores unioversales tanto AC como DC. Preferiblemente prefiero AC. Por lo que no les entendía arriba, pensé que PWM también vale para manejarlo en motores AC.






Explicado aquí. (En Inglés).

Otro poyecto aquí con PIC y LCD.

Información aquí. (En Inglés).

Espero que la información sea interesante para poder hacer un esquema eléctrico antes de montar una PCB o protobard y ser capaz de controlar el giro del motor universal AC y sobre todo su velocidad. Cuando llegue a esta situación, haré otras cosas como controlar los rpm del motor, para detectar cuando el motor esté quieto del todo y haga el cambio de giro sin problemas para no dañar el motor.

Cualquier información es bienvenida.

Un saludo.

*Edito:*
Los MOC que hay con y otros sin cruce por cero. En corriente alterna AC para este motor universal. 

¿Cuál es el más recomendable?

Un saludo.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> Los MOC que hay con y otros sin cruce por cero. En corriente alterna AC para este motor universal.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el más recomendable?



si es para controlar con pic: * SIN deteccion de cruce por cero*, la deteccion la haces con el pic; si tiene cruce por cero, salvo que me corrijan, no se puede variar la velocidad del motor AC (dimerizar) con o sin pic. aunque yo pienso que esta de sobra poner un moc si de todos modos no esta aislado el pic al detectar el cruce por cero, asi que podrias omitirlo como en tu ultimo diagrama.


----------



## Meta

JEjejeje, no lo tienes claro,  O más bien no lo tengo yo.

En otras palabras en forma de pregunta.

1) ¿Hay que usar PWM con un PIC al MOC si o no?

2) ¿Qué MOC hay que usar, el que no tiene "Detector paso por cero" o el que no lo tiene?

He leído Webs que funcionan con PWM y otras en que no. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Se puede o no se puede?

Parece ser, depende como diseñes el circuito. No sabía que es tan complejo controlar la velocidad del motor con un microcontrolador. Mi lavadora usa un AVR, el PIC puede hacer lo mismo.

Teniendo las cosas claras, la más clara posible para usar el motor sin probemas, ni quemarlo.

En resumen de lo que quiero hacer:


Cambio de giro del motor.
Controlar la velocidad del motor.
Controlar el tacómetro.
El más que me interesa son los dos primeros.

Ejemplo cambio de giro. Ojo, este es un ejemplo en DC para que se entienda.




Origen del enlace aquí.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

antes de seguir mira esto:

http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota25.htm

armalo y en lugar del foco pones tu motor ya tienes solucionado el punto numero dos de tu proyecto:


> Controlar la velocidad del motor.



despues busca puente H con reles y ya tienes solucionado tu punto numero 1:


> Cambio de giro del motor.



y para tu punto numero 3:



> Controlar el tacómetro.


 no tengo idea de como sea el sensor del motor, supongo que algun encoder


Estoy en el entendido que es um motor universal alimentado con corriente alterna.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Me he leído el enlace, hay cosas que no entiendo y no me hace gracia porque el motor no es el que uso.

Por lo que he entendido el esquema indicado abajo.





En el RB0 del PIC usa interrupción para detectar cruce o paso por cero (que es cuando la fase de la onda senoidal vuelve a 0º después de pasar los 360º). En este caso tiene que hacerlo el PIC y saberlo programar, en sentido de saber cuándo hay que hacerlo. Este MOC3020 no tiene _"detector paso por cero"_ por eso el PIC hace de ello.

Para evitar complicaciones, hay un MOC3041 que incluye "detector paso por cero". Hay personas que dudaban estas cosas si realmente funciona. Lo que no se si funcionará con PWM, no estoy seguro al 100 %. lo bueno que puedes elegir el MOC que más necesite. Hay muchas variantes.

Ver información.

Al menos el enlace justa arriba deja claro que se puede usar un MOC por detector de paso por cero con cargas inductivas, pueden ser relés, electroválvulas e incluso motores de lavadora, taladro y muchos más.

Precisamente quiero usar este esquema. Si hay que modificar algo se modifica, eso si, el PIC que usaré será con más pines, 28 ó 40 por si me da por poner un LCD 16x2 o el 20x4. EL LCD, ya será más en el futuro, primero el funcionamiento y luego las visualizaciones por pantalla.

Para que entiendas un poco más sobre motor universal de la lavadora al menos el mio he comprobado que es así con el tester.





Arriba indica el rotor (lo que gira) y el estator (la parte fija del motor, el chasis, que es una bobina, conocido como el devanado). En este caso se presenta como un rectángulo negro.





Justo la imagen de arriba, es mi motor. Tengo que saber como está conectado el triac exactamente, cosa que ahora no puedo comprobarlo que me quedé sin pilas para el tester y los domingos no abren los locales para comprar una. 

Iré haciendo un esquema simple sobre cambio de giro del motor ac en Proteus y lo publico aquí.






Una cosa del tacómetro del motor que he comprobado, si desactiva los dos cables que tiene el tacómetro, la primera reacción del motor es que gira un poco el motor y luego se detiene, la lavadora queda bloqueada y hay que cancelar el programa.

Lo que hace exactamente es esto.

El microcontrolador le da acceso a la corriente al motor, en ese tiempo de 1 segundo el tacómetro indica 0 rpm (como motor parado), el motor se detiene inmediatamente.

Desde que llegue corriente y gire el motor, mientras el tacómetro detecta más de 0 rmp, todo bien. Si siempre es 0 rpm, el motor se detiene, así de sencillo. Parece ser un mecanismo de seguridad.

Por ahora sigo investigando y gracias a ustedes con sus sugerencias y enlaces que encuentran, estoy teniendo las cosas más claras antes de hacer algo que me pueda arrepentir haciendo explociones con los motores _(que exaagerado soy, si acaso quemarse y echar mucho humo).


_


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

el sensor del tacometro parece un generador de alterna.  interesante.


----------



## Meta

Buenas compinches:

Pues sí, este caso te envía señales en alterna, por eso pesco. parece ser que hay que pasarlo a DC y a digital, para que el PIC las entienda. Viendo la placa frontal de la lavadora, no le veo ningún optoacoplador, sólo transistores. Hay que analizarlo más a fondo.

Control de motores.
http://www.slideshare.net/uzyzu/control-de-motores-con-matlab

Variadores.
http://www.kbernet.com/palaa/docu/variadores.pdf

Nos centramos en saber todo sobre el tacómetro de ese tipo.

Aquí pongo algún enlaces y parece complicado, pero no imposible.

Tacómetro.
http://html.rincondelvago.com/motor-de-corriente-directa.html

Sigo investigando...


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Al final parece no ser tan complejo manejar PWM con un potenciómetro.

Ver códigos en C del CCS y ASM para el PIC16F886.

Aquí el tacómetro si no funciona o lo desactiva, el motor se detiene. Lo que no se porqué mucha velocidad nada más al arrancar.






Sigo investigando...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> Al final parece no ser tan complejo manejar PWM con un potenciómetro.



 pues no, no es nada dificil es super sencillo, lo que yo todavia no entiendo es para que quieres el PWM


----------



## Scooter

Me parece que el invento de la resistencia de 5M directa al pin del pic solo funcionará si la fuente no es aislada y está referenciada al neutro cosa que no siempre ocurre. Concretamente en lo que yo monto jamás ocurre.
Si se pone optoacoplador de salida yo personalmente pondría optoacoplador de entrada.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece que el invento de la resistencia de 5M directa al pin del pic solo funcionará si la fuente no es aislada y está referenciada al neutro cosa que no siempre ocurre. Concretamente en lo que yo monto jamás ocurre.
> Si se pone optoacoplador de salida yo personalmente pondría optoacoplador de entrada.



en la nota de microchip no menciona nada de eso.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00521c.pdf


----------



## Meta

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> pues no, no es nada dificil es super sencillo, lo que yo todavia no entiendo es para que quieres el PWM


Para controlar la velocidad del motor. Sobre todo la parte del centrifugado.

Ejemplo motor y de código en asm.
http://cache.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/app_note/AN3471.pdf

Así que el circuito que indiqué arriba, deja claro que este funciona con cargas inductivas.

Por aquí abajo indica lo contrario, que no funciona el PWM con el MOC.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/etapa-potencia-moc3041-55099/#post484698

Esta es la parte que no entiendo. ¿Funciona o no funciona?
Esa es la cuestión.

Estoy dudando otra vez, precisamente cuando estaba a punto de montar algo para hacer pruebas.



Scooter dijo:


> Me parece que el invento de la resistencia de 5M  directa al pin del pic solo funcionará si la fuente no es aislada y está  referenciada al neutro cosa que no siempre ocurre. Concretamente en lo  que yo monto jamás ocurre.
> Si se pone optoacoplador de salida yo personalmente pondría optoacoplador de entrada.



El tema de los optoacopladores para mi es la mejor opción en cuanto  a seguridad, no se quema todo si ocurriese algo.

Por ahora, lo que le he hecho a la lavadora es poner unos Led naranja a las dos electroválvulas y me olvidé de poner uno más al motor bomba que se enciende al sacar agua. Cuando compre más Leds, para los relés de cambio de giro del motor. Estos serán rojos.

Está bien para para comprobar paso a paso y apuntarlo a una tabla de excell, así haré el comportamiento casi idéntico de la lavadora a la hora de hacer la placa. Cuando todo esté hecho, se publicará el proyecto en pdf.

Por ahora busco más información si _realmente se puede hacer mediante PWM_ o otro método pero que se trabaje con coriente alterna y controla la velocidad con un microcontrolador.

Aún investigando...


----------



## Scooter

Se ha dicho mil veces en el foro que no se puede hacer pwm con un triac, ha de ser control de fase.
También se ha dicho que eso sólo con motores universales, no con motores de inducción, por la foto no tengo claro que el tuyo sea un motor universal.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Aquí controla un motor con un PIC y usa osciloscopio.




El autor no da selañes de vida, por ahora.



Scooter dijo:


> Se ha dicho mil veces en el foro que no se puede hacer pwm con un triac, ha de ser control de fase.
> También se ha dicho que eso sólo con motores universales, no con motores  de inducción, por la foto no tengo claro que el tuyo sea un motor  universal.



En otros sitios si comentan que si se puede controlado con electrónica, circuitos más complejos, lo han hecho hasta con Arduino. Lo que no tengo claro como. No digo nada, unas partes de Internet dicen que no, otros que si. Así que sigo investigando.

En cuanto al motor de la foto, he buscado hace un año y me comentaron que es un motor ac universal, te vale tanto para DC como AC. Este motor AC no usa condensadores y es de escobillas de carbón.

Arcelik Modelo: 2806850500, 220/240Vac,  50/60 Hz, 10750 rpm, 585W, 3.1A.

Información en pdf motor universal.

_Una cosa es lo que creas y otra la realidad. _

Otra cosa, si no se puede controlar con PWM _(aunque por Iternet afirman que si)_ y es por fase como comentas. Que sea controlado por un PIC. Me da igual el método que sea, pero que funcione.

Hay otro método que estaba pensando lo que no se si es buena idea.

Según aumenta la velocidad del motor, actúa...
 1) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 20Vac = *90 Vac* en total (sumando estator más rotor).
 2) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 80Vac = *150 Vac*.
 3) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 100Vac = *170 Vac*.
 4) Estator = 80Vac | Rotor = 165Vac  = *245 Vac*. (Velocidad máxima).

_Estas tensiones varían dependiendo del día cuando la central eléctrica reparta energía. Hoy puedo tener 225 Vac en los enchufes, mañana unos 230 Vac. La eléctrica no es muy estable._

Puedo controlar estas 4 velocidades que son en realidad que necesito para el centrifugado de la lavadora. Cada cierto tiempo cambia de velocidad. El centrifugado dura un total de 5 minutos y en él se hacen las 4 velocidades indicada arriba.

Me explico mejor, los ventiladores para el hogar como muestra en la imagen de abajo, algunos tienen botones que solo controlan 4 velocidades (o el que sea). Se controla mecánicamente, no lo he visto en digitales.

La idea es hacer algo similar si no me queda más remedio.






Me cuesta encontrar información sobre el mecanismo de cambio de velocidad sobre estos ventiladores. Si encuentran algo aunque sea en Ruso, bienvenido sea.

PD: _Ahora hay que ver como hacerlo ya que el triac controlador con PIC me da muchos quebraderos de cabeza._


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> Esta es la parte que no entiendo. ¿Funciona o no funciona?



NO no funciona PWM con triacs, o no que sepa yo que sea facil.

para variar la velocidad se hace con este diseño:






con o sin el Opto triac, y si es con el Optotriac sin cruce por cero, yo ya lo he hecho asi, se puede controlar la velocidad de los motorores universales, foco de filamento y cosas similares.

ahora en todo lo que has puesto tu en ninguno hay un esquema que se pueda hacer con PWM, lo mas similar es el video que dice que es PWM pero para mi que le pusieron porque no tuvieron idea de como ponerle.

en un docomuento que anexaste, menciona algo pero que con pwm se hace una "pseudo" Onda sinusoidal pero no muestra esquema.


----------



## Meta

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> NO no funciona PWM con triacs, o no que sepa yo que sea facil.
> 
> para variar la velocidad se hace con este diseño:
> 
> http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n18/sasmshiel/Dibujo-2.jpg
> 
> con o sin el Opto triac, y si es con el Optotriac sin cruce por cero, yo ya lo he hecho asi, se puede controlar la velocidad de los motorores universales, foco de filamento y cosas similares.
> 
> *Con el MOC3041 que incluye "detector paso por cero" más bien es para lámparas o electroválvulas, nada de motores, por lo que parece.*
> 
> ahora en todo lo que has puesto tu en ninguno hay un esquema que se pueda hacer con PWM, lo mas similar es el video que dice que es PWM pero para mi que le pusieron porque no tuvieron idea de como ponerle.
> *
> Creo en lo que dices, sobre todo el final.*
> 
> en un docomuento que anexaste, menciona algo pero que con pwm se hace una "pseudo" Onda sinusoidal pero no muestra esquema.



*Encontré un documento, con esquema pero no códigos y si fórmulas matemáticas sobre:

Control de velocidad PWM Motor AC

Habla mucho de controlar la frecuencia, es algo que hay que tener en cuenta. 

Viendo la placa de la lavadora y siguiendo los conexionados me encuentro esto que hice a mano como pude, ejjejejejejeje.






Recuerdo que tiene el triac BTB16-600BW, ATMEGA32L. Mirando bien la PCB, no tiene MOC, cosa curiosa. Sólo el triac y otros componentes.


*


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

fijate en esa imagen del documento que anexas es a lo que me refiero con pseudo onda sinusoidal. y si lo que se varia es la frecuencia para mi es mas complejo ese metodo


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Ese esquema te lo explica algo por aquí. Hay que ver si realmente funciona.

http://es.scribd.com/doc/101161667/Control-de-Velocidad-PWM-Motor-AC

Sigo investigando...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

aca esta mejor explicado:

http://www.mecatronic.co/2012/06/variador-de-frecuencia.html

mi pregunta es:

¿lo quieres hacer con PWM+rectificador+inversor, porque crees que es mas sencillo que hacerlo con un pic+triac? creo que te equivocas.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Gracias por el enlace.

No creo que sea sencilo si diseño todo eso, ejjejejejjeje. Si creo que _puede ser algo más sencillo_, si uso uno ya fabricado y lo modifico que sea capaz de controlarlo con un PIC.

Esos aparatitos son caros y tienen cierto volumen.


Con este esquema simplón, se puede hacer con el potenciómetro, pero no se trata que regule la velocidad de una lavadora manual. 

He pensado poner un injerto de un servomotor o motor DC en el potenciómetro que sea capaz de moverlo y a la velocidad que me de la gana. Controlar así el potenciómetro tiene que ser puñetero, armatoste, ridículo y voluminoso pero funcional para experimentar.  Si no me queda otra, lo haré así, está bien para escapar. 

Siguiendo el esquema arriba, poner un motor que mueva el P1, para este tipo de cosa, parece mejor un motor paso a paso. Así se el recorrido exacto.

¿Una locura de sugerencia, verdad?

:loco:


----------



## Scooter

No se puede hacer PWM con un triac porque el triac no se puede cortar, hay que esperara al próximo paso por cero para que se corte él solo. Da igual como intentes controlar el triac, el problema es el triac, no el control. Supongo que como poderse se podría hacer un circuito para cortar el triac cuando quisiese, usar un GTO o alguna cosa así pero entonces saldría muy complicado.
Por lo tanto se hace control de fase sincronizado con la frecuencia de red, vamos un dimmer de toda la vida. Eso son diac, con pics o con lo que gustes.

Por otra parte el control de fase solo vale para motores universales de colector.
Si son motores de inducción con rotor en jaula de ardilla o bobinado no vale, vale pero va muy muy mal y tiene muuuchos inconvenientes que lo desaconsejan en el 99% de los casos. En estos motores la velocidad depende de la frecuencia, no de la tensión y por eso hay que hacer una variación de frecuencia. Si se hace por tensión el par cae estrepitosamente y raramente es utilizable.
Como dices que el motor de tu lavadora es de colector lo puedes usar sin problemas.

Lo del servomotor para controlar el dimmer me parece poco lógico ya que hacer un control de fase con un pic no es muy complicado. Busca como hacer un dimmer con un pic, me suena que hay mil ejemplos por ahí.
En principio el programa sería algo así:
Interrupción en el paso por cero que lanza un timer de como máximo un semiperiodo; 10ms a 50Hz o 8,333 a 60Hz. Cuando el timer se agota genera una interrupción que activa el triac. Osea "cuatro instrucciones" mal contadas, poco programa y poca carga de la CPU porque no hay ningún bucle ni cálculo complejo.
De lo que programes en el timer depende la tensión de salida, cuanto menos tiempo mas tensión, si llegas a los 10 o 8,33ms entonces 0V de salida.
Como en tu caso solo quieres dos velocidades, puedes probar con varios ángulos de disparo del triac a ver cual está bien para centrifugar y cual para lavar, con dos valores de recarga vale, o puede que solo con uno ya que en centrifugado el ángulo puede ser cero y que el motor funcione con el 100% de la onda y en ese caso ni timer ni interrupción ni nada; pin activado y nada mas.


----------



## Meta

Scooter dijo:


> No se puede hacer PWM con un triac porque el triac no se puede cortar, hay que esperara al próximo paso por cero para que se corte él solo. Da igual como intentes controlar el triac, el problema es el triac, no el control. Supongo que como poderse se podría hacer un circuito para cortar el triac cuando quisiese, usar un GTO o alguna cosa así pero entonces saldría muy complicado.
> 
> Por lo tanto se hace control de fase sincronizado con la frecuencia de red, vamos un dimmer de toda la vida. Eso son diac, con pics o con lo que gustes.
> 
> *Ya veo. Observando el PCB de la lavadora, no tiene MOC o optoacoplador de ningún tipo, pero el G del triac BTB16-600BW no tiene "detector paso por cero" y está conectado casi directamente al AVR.*
> 
> Por otra parte el control de fase solo vale para motores universales de colector.
> 
> Si son motores de inducción con rotor en jaula de ardilla o bobinado no vale, vale pero va muy muy mal y tiene muuuchos inconvenientes que lo desaconsejan en el 99% de los casos. En estos motores la velocidad depende de la frecuencia, no de la tensión y por eso hay que hacer una variación de frecuencia. Si se hace por tensión el par cae estrepitosamente y raramente es utilizable.
> 
> Como dices que el motor de tu lavadora es de colector lo puedes usar sin problemas.
> 
> *Mi motor tiene estator de bobinas, rotor de bobinas con escobillas de carbón.*
> 
> Lo del servomotor para controlar el dimmer me parece poco lógico ya que hacer un control de fase con un pic no es muy complicado. Busca como hacer un dimmer con un pic, me suena que hay mil ejemplos por ahí.
> 
> *Hay muchos para lámparas y motores con potenciómetro o resistencia ajustable.
> 
> En lo que tienen detección de cruce por cero los más comunes son los modelos MOC30XY, donde X indica la máxima tensión nominal:
> **MOC 3041 -> 400V*
> *MOC 3061 -> 600V*
> *MOC 3081 -> 800V*
> *
> y la Y indica la corriente que necesita el LED para garantizar el disparo:
> **MOC 3040 -> 30mA (no existen todos los modelos)*
> *MOC 3041 -> 15mA*
> *MOC 3042 -> 10mA*
> *MOC 3043 ->   5mA*
> *
> No sabía lo de arriba, para que otros visitantees lo sepan den entrada en vez de mirar la hoa de datos uno por uno. Más información.*
> 
> En principio el programa sería algo así:
> 
> Interrupción en el paso por cero que lanza un timer de como máximo un semiperiodo; 10ms a 50Hz o 8,333 a 60Hz. Cuando el timer se agota genera una interrupción que activa el triac. Osea "cuatro instrucciones" mal contadas, poco programa y poca carga de la CPU porque no hay ningún bucle ni cálculo complejo.
> 
> De lo que programes en el timer depende la tensión de salida, cuanto menos tiempo mas tensión, si llegas a los 10 o 8,33ms entonces 0V de salida.
> 
> Como en tu caso solo quieres dos velocidades,
> 
> *Quiero 4 velocidades. Tal que he encontrado un motor de ventialdor de pie y cambia de velocidad sin electrónica, lo que no sabía que este caso, funciona así por sus bobinados. Más inforamción.*
> 
> puedes probar con varios ángulos de disparo del triac a ver cual está bien para centrifugar y cual para lavar, con dos valores de recarga vale, o puede que solo con uno ya que en centrifugado el ángulo puede ser cero y que el motor funcione con el 100% de la onda y en ese caso ni timer ni interrupción ni nada; pin activado y nada mas.



*Por lo que parece, en temas de dimmer no le importa usar un MOC con detector paso por cero.*




*
En la gran Red hay mucho dimmer con y sin PIC, hay que escoger el adecuado, no el de lámparas, sino el que tiene cargas inductivas como un motor.

En mi caso es un motor a 230 V / 50 Hz.

En esta nota de aplicación de www.microchip.com explica por el que se puede poner corriente en alterna en un pin de un puerto del PIC.






Voy a investigar como hace un semiperiodo a 10 ms. 

¿Por qué 10 ms?

Recuerda que quiero 4 velocidades. 

¿Hay que variar otras cosas?

Por ahora veo más fácil controlar el potenciómetro con un motorcito DC o uno de PAP para mayor control de precisión. Aunque sea un circuito ridículo. 

Muchas gracias por la explicación. Al menos ya estoy al 100 % convencido que PWM no, no, no y no. Solo para motores DC.
*


----------



## Scooter

NO se puede usar un optoacoplador con dpc porque precisamente eso es lo que NO vamos a hacer; vamos a disparar en el NO cruce por cero. Un optotriac con dpc SÓLO dispara en el paso por cero que es lo que no haremos .

1/50Hz=20ms, eso es el período, el semiperiodo la mitad osea 10ms. Con 60Hz lo mismo y da 8,333...

Para cargas inductivas hay que poner una red snubber pero esa red es específica para la carga, no vale una genérica, puede que funcione sin ella.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> ¿Hay que variar otras cosas?



ya te habia explicado como se hace, pero veo que captas lento, tengo un proyecto en ccs que tendria que buscar te sirve? (para buscarlo)


----------



## Meta

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> ya te habia explicado como se hace, pero veo que captas lento, tengo un proyecto en ccs que tendria que buscar te sirve? (para buscarlo)



Lento no, terco y perseverante si, ajajjajajaj. No se que es peor. 

Lo más probable que me sirva.

En cuanto a 1/50 Hz.

¿Por qué dividirlo 1?
¿Ese 1 de dónde sale?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> Lento no, terco y perseverante si, ajajjajajaj. No se que es peor.


jajaja ok!



> Lo más probable que me sirva.


ok prometo mañana subirlo. (Aca es tarde y seguro lo tengo en la oficina)



> ¿Por qué dividirlo 1?
> ¿Ese 1 de dónde sale?



sacado de la wiki.
"Un hercio es la frecuencia de un suceso o fenómeno repetido *una vez* por segundo."
entonces la formula es:
1hz=1(una vez)/Segundo

para mas detalle le preguntamos al google sobre como le hizo Heinrich Rudolf Hertz para llegar a eso.


----------



## Scooter

Como el periodo es el inverso de la frecuencia, para hallar uno conociendo el otro hay que hacer el inverso.
Por eso T=1/f y f=1/T siendo T el periodo en s y f la frecuencia en Hz, osea que 1Hz= 1 s^-1

Para cambiar la potencia que entrega el dimmer tan solo tienes que cambiar el tiempo que tarda en conducir el triac; número de componentes = 0
si quieres cuatro velocidades seleccionas cuatro tiempos, si quieres cuarenta y cuatro...


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Hoja de datos o Datasheets:
BTB16-600BW

Te pone: I GT(Q1) De 10 a 50 mA.

Sensibilidad: 50 mA.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

mira recuerdo que este es el esquema que arme:

esta totalmente aislado de la red electrica. el transormador es de 12v.(le agregas una red snubber)

y este es el codigo, ya le agregas lo que gustes:


		Código:
	

#include <16F628A.h>
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOPUT, NOPROTECT, NOBROWNOUT, NOMCLR, NOLVP, NOCPD, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000)

short k=false;
unsigned long Trig;

#int_EXT
void  EXT_isr(void) 
{
 output_low(pin_a0);
 set_timer0(0);
 while(get_timer0()<=trig);
 output_high(pin_a0);
 delay_us(50);
 output_low(pin_a0);
 if (k) {EXT_INT_EDGE(L_TO_H);k=false;}
 else   {EXT_INT_EDGE(H_TO_L);k=true;}

}



void main()
{
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL|RTCC_DIV_256);
   setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DISABLED,0,1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);
   enable_interrupts(INT_EXT);
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);
   set_tris_A(0b110);
  while(true){
  if (input(pin_a1)&& trig<255) {trig+=1;delay_ms(500);}
  if (input(pin_a2)&& trig>0) {trig-=1;delay_ms(500);}

  }
  
}


----------



## Scooter

Veo mas lógico usar un optoacoplador en lugar del transformador porque es mas barato y ocupa menos pero bueno, el circuito vale.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Scooter dijo:


> Veo mas lógico usar un optoacoplador en lugar del transformador porque es mas barato y ocupa menos pero bueno, el circuito vale.



como seria con un opto?

poniendo una resistencia limitadora de unos 22k y un diodo en antiparalelo en la entrada del opto?


----------



## Fogonazo

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> como seria con un opto?
> 
> poniendo una resistencia limitadora de unos 22k y un diodo en antiparalelo en la entrada del opto?



Supongo que están hablando de la detección de paso por 0, si es así, sirve la resistencia de 22KΩ.
Para esta resistencia sería mejor colocar 2 series de 22KΩ (1W) en paralelo ya que la disipación es de mas de 2W


----------



## Scooter

Yo lo hacía con un 4N22, una resistencia de 150k y un puente rectificador.
Como ahora hay optos "de alterna" pues sin puente, solo la resistencia


----------



## Meta

Hola de nuevo.

Vuelvo a la carga. Viendo el código parece sencillo la programación, aunque este C del CCS debo analizarlo a fondo ya que manejo por ahora el asm. Gracias por el código y esquema.

En cuanto al esquema, es cierto que el optoacoplador es más barato que un transformador. El que miré en un local de electrónica cuesta unos 10 €, entrada 230 Vac y salida 12 Vac de 1A. Encima que es caro para lo que quiero, es tamaño de mi puño y pesa muchísimo, casi se me cae en la vitrina cuando me lo dejó coger, ejjejejejjejeje ejej .

Una cosa curiosa que me di cuenta del comportamiento cuando cambia de giro.

A la hora de girar el motor durante 15 seg. el tacómetro detecta cuando está a 0 RPM, después comprueba si los relés realmente han conmutado desde el transistor que envía una señal de 5 Vdc a un pin del AVR. Cuando comprueba estas cosas durante un seg. como mucho, conmuta los relés cambio de giro y vuelve a comprobar si realmente han conmutado los relés, si todo está bien, habrá corriente en el motor y empezará a girar.

Si hay problemas en los relés o transistores que los controla, el AVR lo sabe y detiene el programa completo inficando que hay un error. 

Por lo que parece, son cosas de seguridad y está bien saberlo.

Sigo investigando.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> el tacómetro detecta cuando está a 0 RPM,



puedes poner una foto del tacometro, pero el como esta instalado, tengo curiosidad que tipo de señal envia.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que están hablando de la detección de paso por 0, si es así, sirve la resistencia de 22KΩ.
> Para esta resistencia sería mejor colocar 2 series de 22KΩ (1W) en paralelo ya que la disipación es de mas de 2W



si, hablamos del cruce por cero y capte lo que comentas.


----------



## Fogonazo

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> puedes poner una foto del tacometro, pero el como esta instalado, tengo curiosidad que tipo de señal envia.. . . .



Comentado aquí:



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . ., el aplique blanco sobre la tapa del motor del que salen 2 cables amarillos es el generador taquimétrico


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Se me rompió la lavadora y la pude reparar cambiando diodos 1N4148, un triac y me falta una pieza que aún funciona sin ella pero debería tenerlo, pero la lavadora funciona.

Estoy con Arduino UNO y la cosa se me hace muchísimo más fácil que los PIC en asm, claro y también de C. 

Siguiendo el tema, por lo que estuve investigando se puede controlar desde Arduino UNO controlar el triac BTB16-600BW, ahora uso el BTA16-600B. Usando el truco del MOC sin cruce por cero o con ello puede servir. Si mi lavadora controla el motor de lavadora y su velocidad con un AVR del año la pera, Arduino UNO también lo hará.

Deja que monte bien el circuito y haga pruebas se los paso por aquí.

Lo que no se muy bien como controlar el tacómetro de la lavadora.





Genera corriente alterna muy pequeña. Si no puedo controlarlo, pues podré hacer un ingerto o chapuza a domicilio de poner un ventilador de PC tipo cooler con tacómetro que ira a la misma velocidad que el motor de la lavadora ya que está está fija en su propio eje. Así me proporciona tensión de 5 VDC directamente. ejjejeje. Hay que verlo si realmente así funcionará.

Cualquier sugerencia e información es bienvenida.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Mi pobre lavadora con casi 8 años se fundió un diodo del relé y fastidió el triac del motor y el filtro antiparásico se fastidió por completo, pero funciona muy bien sin ella. Hasta que consiga otra para proteger la lavadora.

Una cosa que no entiendo bien. Ahora que uso Arduino UNO, muy fácil de hacer cosas que los PIC mil veces, quiero lograr el control del motor con esta placa. Si la lavadora usa AVR para controlar el triac así de simple. Quiero saber la electrónica necesaria.

Mi lavadora ahora funciona porque he cambiado 4 diodos de los relés y el triac BTB16-600BW por este otro que tienen en la tienda BTA16-600B y funciona de maravilla.

Alguien hizo este ejemplo sencillo con un PIC16F84A.





Ahora mismo estoy sacando la electrónica del tacómetro de la placa. Luego subo fotos y un mini esquema para sacar ideas.

No se me había ocurrido este método.




http://txapuzas.blogspot.com.es/2010/06/regulador-de-potencia-por-triac-para.html

Teniendo varios optoacopladores ya puedo regular cierta velocidad a la hora de controlar el motor. Ya que manejar PWM al triac con MOC3041 no se puede, al menos de esta manera si se podrá hacer. Ahora toca diseñar un buen circuito para controlar la velocidad del motor con esta información.



Saludo.


----------



## Meta

Sigo investigando y haciendo un esquema.

Me he topado contransistores de SMD que no se si se puede buscar un data sheet de la poca información que tienen.

Por ejemplo, este pone, *A7* y un 5 de lado. No es un A75 ojo, es un A7 y despué spone 5 y de lado. No se explciarlo bien.

Otro transistor tipo smd o superficial muy minúsculo pone *3BW* y de lado SG. Quiero saber si realmente es un PNP o NPN, parece ser que el 3BW parace un PNP. Quiero asegurarme conun datasheet e incluso encontrar un equivalente por un transistor más grande por si voy a montarlo en una protoboard.






Si te fijas bien, cerca hay unos 4 transistores el A7 y el 3BW, no hay más diferentes.

El que sepa identificarlos, mejor que mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi

Hola " @Meta"...No entiendo mucho de "Lavadoras" pero el video que subiste es parecido a algo que hice yo en base a un 16F628A para reemplazar el programador mecánico del lavaropas de casa pero no trabaja por PWM...en mí caso son motores de 5 o 6 cables donde 3 de ellos corresponden al motor de lavado y otros tres al de centrifugado y se controlan fácilmente mediante relay.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

No hace falta PWM, es más, con el triac no se puede controlar. Si se puede optar por tres optoacopladores sin cruce por cero. Tiene 8 niveles de velocidad. Para que te hagas una idea aquí una tabla.






Es justo lo necesario que necesito.

*Ya se hacer estas cosas:*

*1)* Cambiar sentido de giro del motor.
*2)* Cambiar de velocidad del motor en este caso 8 niveles pero se usará por lo menos 4 como máximo que es el modelo de mi lavadora Beko WMD25100T.
*3)* Controlar las electroválvulas.
*4)* Controlar el motor de bomba de agua para expulsarla.
*5)* Controlar el preostato modelo conmutado, el normal de toda la vida y a 230 VAC. _(No es el caso de mi lavadora)._

*Me falta saber hacer:*
*1)* Mi lavadora tiene un preostato muy nuevo y se conoce poco de él. Funciona entre 3.3V a 5V y funciona a base de frecuencia en Hz la presión del agua en el tambor. Es preciso pero los fabricantes no suelta prenda.
*2)* Saber todos los programas de mi lavadora. Dr unos 20 programas que hay, solo me interesa dos. El que lava durante 30 minutos y el centrifugado eres libre de activarlo o no. El solo centrifugado.
*3)* Saber los estados y comportamiento de fallas y actuación en caso de emergencia de la lavadora. Por ejemplo, si la lavadora está funconando y de repente el preostato no funciona poruqe quité el conector adrede, lo que hace la lavadora es detener el tambor parando el motor principal y acto seguido suelta el agua hacia fuera. Otro ejemplo, si quito la corre que usa el motor y el tambor, con el tacómetro que tiene lo detecta y el motor se detiene al instante. Son detalles que tengo que hacer un informe paso a paso para hacer estas cosas de seguridad.

Otra seguridad más que he visto como se hace, es que justo antes de cambiar de giro el motor se detiene durante 3 seg. en este tiempo coprueba que los dos relés esté desactivado, ya que cada relé tiene un pin hacia el microcontrolador AVR de la lavadora, con ARduino quiero hacer lo mismo.

Cuando hace el centrifugado empieza a acutar, solo usa tres niveles de velocidad y controla estas tensiones cada cierto tiempo que no recuerdo ahora. Midiendo el motor.

40 VAC
pasa un minuto o dos...
150 VAC.
Pasa unos minuos...
170 VAC...
Pasa más minutos...
145 VAC. como velocidad máxima del centrifugado, por eso el esquema de arriba me va de perlas. Por fin ya encuentro la solución de lo que quería desde hace tiempo.

Prepararéhast aun LCD 16x2 y 20x4 para cualquier infirmación de la lavadora, tanto los errores como lo que hace en cada momento, hasta saber cuando las electroválvulas están o no funcionando cuando usa el suavisante o el detergente.

En cuanto a tu lavadora mecánico y lo has hecho funcionar, quiero saber si es posible que subas fotos o vídeos de lo que hiciste como curiosidad, me llama la atención este tipo de cosas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi

Ok...No es posible por que ya esta en el "basural" termino por romperse el soporte del tambor giratorio así que no valía la pena repararlo máxime que tenia mas de 10años funcionando...El esquema del lavaropas esta aquí si te interesa http://www.diagramasde.com/im/127514_longvie-longvie-515-img090-jpg.jpg y si tengo el esquema que construí y lo adjunto..no se por donde estará algunos de los archivo del pic(me parece que realice como 6 versiones distintas hasta que aprendi a lavar   y se la cargaba con un ISP ya que al diseñar el circuito preví un conector para no tener que sacar el pic)  pero recuerdo que solo le di en la programación un par de opciones a mí señora debido a que las demás no las usaba....el presostato era mecánico...el termostato funcionaba mecánicamente independiente y me volvió loco pese a haber tomado todas las precauciones en el diseño(desacoples capacitivos, masas amplias igual que las islas de tensión, etc) la electovalvula ya que me paraba el programa del pic después de cargar agua y lo solucione agregándole una red snuber sobre las conexiones del relay correspondiente.
Seguridad tenia la de apertura de puerta, falta de agua, y el botón de parar/arrancar que se testeaba su estado cada 250ms.
Eso es lo que recuerdo a grandes rasgos y lo programe en Basic y el programa usaba poco mas del 35% o 40% en su ultima versión que incluía sonidos con el buzzer...por ejemplo al comenzar emitía la palabra OK en telegrafiá(da da da_ da di da) si todo estaba bien, etc.
Tuve que comprimir la imagen del circuito por que sobrepasaba los limites aceptado por aquí.
Ric.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Estás hecho un profesional. Ojalá sigas así haciendo placas.

En mi caso, por ahora estoy haciendo apuntes en un cuaderno cualquier información y comportamiento de la lavadora para hacerlo igual pero esta vez con Arduino, ya veré si hago otra placa con PIC en el futuro, o mezclo AVR y PIC en la misma placa si hace falta.

Ahora estoy entretenido en el centrifugado para regular la velocidad del motor.





Haber si aparece más personas que hayan hecho placas de lavadoras. 

En cuanto a tu proyecto, buen trabajo.


----------



## fen2006

*Me falta saber hacer:*
*1)* Mi lavadora tiene un preostato muy nuevo y se conoce poco de él. Funciona entre 3.3V a 5V y funciona a base de frecuencia en Hz la presión del agua en el tambor. Es preciso pero los fabricantes no suelta prenda.

los presostatos llevan interno un imán y 2 condensadores y una bobina que la mueve la membrana  
eso hace pasa la bobina  por el campo del imán y hace variar la frecuencia de un circuito oscilador que esta en la tarjeta y el nivel del agua va en relacion de la frecuencia.


----------



## olinqui

Hola  Fen2006
Pienso que podrías resolver lo del nivel del agua con un sensor de presión como el MPX10D que me parece que es de 10 libras o un MPX5700D creo recordar que es de 100 libras y estos los lees con un ADC de un PIC 12FXX espero te sea de ayuda.

Con PWM y opto yo hice algo así no se como funcionara en el mundo real






[/IMG]

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola *fen2006*:







Pues si, es como dices y lo explican por aquí.

Hola *olinqui*:

Viendo tu esquema no funcionará, falta poner resistencias en los pulsadores y interruptores, no se conectan así deirectamente.
















Saludo.

*Edito:*
No sabía que ya fabrican PIC que te viene módulos independientes dentro que hasta detecta cruce por cero para el triac, así los circuitos se hacen más simples.

Ver noticias.
http://www.elektor.com/news/ES-PIC16F170X

Saludo.


----------



## olinqui

Hola Meta gracias por responder es claro que me faltan componentes en la simulación de proteus, como las resistencias de pull up o pull down cristal etc. yo me refería al comportamiento de un motor cuando se ele entregan los pulsos, entiendo que este sistema es más eficiente v/s lo que posteas en el vídeo ya que el motor esta diseñado para trabajar a 220V o en mi caso en México a 110V, me parece que lo que tu haces es limitar la tensión  pero con esto se tiene el inconveniente de perder torque, a diferencia de alimentar con pulsos cada uno de estos es del voltaje necesario para el que fue diseñado el motor y yo pensaría que se pierde menos torque de esa forma.

Gran información la de estos PIC´s PIC16F170X solo espero que no tarden en llegar con mi distribuidor local jejeje se los solicitare pronto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Entendido. En cuanto a la corriente que en mi país sea de 220 VAC, no hay problema, se adapta el circuito al de 110 VAC y asunto resuelto.

Me estoy poniendo serio esto de las lavadoras para hacer pruebas con los componentes en la protoboard. Pro eso quiero la mejorinformación fiable y no perder tiempo con cosas que no funciona. aquí dejo un enlace para ampliar ayudas.

Gracias por opinar.

PD: _Antes de que lleguen esos PIC, me la juego que habrán otros y otros y otros con estas características mejoradas y ampliadas. Así que adelante._


----------



## zenonmb

Estimados,

Solo para comentar mi experiencia con este tema. He desarrollado la controladora con un PIC16F84, controlando el motor en forma discreta ,es decir 2 velocidades, lavado y centrifugado , usando 2 optodiacs, que basicamente seleccionan una u otra resistencia. Aqui en el foro se menciona con 3, pero bueno es el mismo concepto (simple y rapido )
No quise meterme con el tema de PWM ya que me parecia innecesario, por tener que manejar el ancho de los pulsos , ademas el ADC y ganar tiempo.
Resultado practico de lo que hice, no funciona, ya que ese tipo de motor, no tiene mucha fuerza, por lo que para arrancarlo hace falta mas energia, y una vez que arranco , se baja la tension/corriente. Por eso tambien tienen un sensor de RPM, para saber que energia dar en cada instante.
En mi caso, para lavar, por ejemplo, una vez que arrancaba y vencia la inercia, la velocidad de lavado se transformaba en un centrifugado lento..... y lo peor es que esto varia de acuerdo que tan cargado esta el lavarropas....
En sintesis, no pierdan tiempo y controlen el motor con PWM. 
En mi caso, esto ademas implica pasarme a un 16F88
Saludos

Martin


----------



## Meta

Leer más.
http://txapuzas.blogspot.com.es/2010/06/regulador-de-potencia-por-triac-para.html

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter

He visto circuitos malos, peores aún y luego ya en fuera de categoría está este de los tres optoacopladores. Es como gaste el triple de dinero para conseguir cien veces menos prestaciones. Ojo, lo que digo es solo mi opinión, al que le guste que lo use.


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola, me costo entender el tema, por lo cual lo lei y re lei tres veces 
Vi el esquema del circuito original de la lavadora y no parece tan dificil incorporar un dimmer con PIC sumandole la funcion del tacometro y la exitacion de los relay de sentido de giro...
Seria bueno plantear las velocidades que necesitas y las tensiones de referencia que tenes en esos momentos en el motor...algo similar a lo que planteaste al inicio (cuando dijistes que que supuestamente no funciona con 220VAC)...
El tacometro, que referencia de tension AC te esta trabajando?
Las electrovalvulas de que tension son? hay de 12-24-etc...
Ahora, te pregunto nuevamente para tener algo en limpio... que necesitas concretamente?
Si es por el controlador, cortando y pegando unos proyectos que ya tengo armados y son un tanto viejo, te armo en dos patadas la seccion de control de velocidad, un programa de lavado, enjuague, centrifugado, etc...
El hardware de salida, copiamos lo que ya esta en esa maquina... osea, el triac usariamos el mismo, el tacometro tambien (no se que amp op esta implementando), relay, etc etc


----------



## Meta

Scooter dijo:


> He visto circuitos malos, peores aún y luego ya en fuera de categoría está este de los tres optoacopladores. Es como gaste el triple de dinero para conseguir cien veces menos prestaciones. Ojo, lo que digo es solo mi opinión, al que le guste que lo use.



Juzga demasiado pronto, das por sentado algo que no has probado.

Lo comprobaré a fondo, parece ser que funciona, tampoco lo doy por sentado, ya he comprado los componentes.

Saludo.


----------



## zenonmb

Estimado Torres.electronico,

El concepto es simple y la teoria facil...... y Meta ha implementado un circuito interesante y simple para controlar el motor. Yo creo en particular , como mencione , que no es para controlar un motor por que se necesitan mas que 8 niveles( en realidad el problema es que la combinacion serie de las 3 resistencias no permite cubrir todos los escenarios) y realimentacion de la velocidad . De hecho, estoy haciendo un ultimo intento antes de pasarme a un control por PWM .
Yo puedo ayudar contestando tus preguntas(algunas). En particular, que velocidad hace falta no la se, y "sale" de la practica. De prender el motor y ver cuando la velocidad de lavado es correcta o aceptable . 
El tacometro, sí, entrega AC y por lo que medi, (en el aire, digo sin una resistencia) arrojaba hasta unos 35V . Entiendo que con un par de resistencias y algun diodo, se puede alimentar un puerto de ADC del PIC.
Las electrovalvulas son de 220 y las controlo por medio de un rele.

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## Meta

Hola:

En mi lavadora, solo se usa un total de 4 velocidades, así que usaré dos optoacopladores. He estado investigando y no se una PWM en motores AC. 



Sigo haciendo pruenas y usaré Arduino UNO r3 para prototipo, luego haré una propia PCB universal, donde controlar el motor del tambor, motor bomba de agua, control de giro del motor, los optoacopladores para regular la velcidad, dos electroválculas, un preostato simple, pondré un LCD 20x4 o el 16x2 o los dos. jejejejeje.

En la imagen de arriba hice apuntes sobre la primera velocidad que coge la velocidad en modo normal, y tres velocidad para el centifigado. Necesito 4 velocidades con solo 2 optoacopladores. 

El único cabreo que tenía, es el RPM de la lavadora, el tacómetro, es un raro, produce señal pequeña en alterna sobre 2 V como máximo, no encuentro  ejemplos por internet y no se hacerlo para que el microcontrolador lo interprete. Se me ocurre usar otras técnicas de usar un RPM que tiene mucho en Arduino.

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter

Meta dijo:


> Juzga demasiado pronto, das por sentado algo que no has probado.
> 
> Lo comprobaré a fondo, parece ser que funciona, tampoco lo doy por sentado, ya he comprado los componentes.
> 
> Saludo.



Doy por sentado que funciona pero me parece un diseño pésimo (o peor que pésimo); exceso de gasto de material y de pines para obtener *TRES** velocidades. (ver edición posterior)
Con dos optoacopladores y dos pines del micro se pueden obtener fácilmente todas las velocidades que quieras, te ahorras además el diac.

Repito que es solamente una opinión, yo desde luego que no lo haría así.

Yo pondría un optoacoplador "de alterna" con una resistencia a un pin de interrupciones y un optotriac sin paso por cero al pin que gustes. A cada interrupción se lanza un timer con los ms/µs deseados y al vencer el timer se activa el pin, a mas tiempo menos tensión de salida; poco tiempo de máquina empleado, pocos pines empleados y sobre todo poco material empleado. Ya rizando el rizo se puede hacer arranque y transiciones suaves o controlar unas rpm concretas independientemente de la carga. Con ese circuito que es mas caro nada de eso es posible, eso si cuesta menos código de manejar.

Edito:
Pensando un poco el circuito de los tres moc permitirá *2³* combinaciones que resultan ser *OCHO *velocidades, no está tan mal, pero me sigue sin gustar  (Por cierto parece que el que diseñó el circuito no ha caído en esto porque nombra tres combinaciones de las ocho posibles). Pero si quiero una intermedia tengo que usar el soldador, con el otro sistema basta con reprogramar un parámetro.


----------



## torres.electronico

Meta dijo:


> ...El único cabreo que tenía, es el RPM de la lavadora, el tacómetro, es un raro, produce señal pequeña en alterna sobre 2 V como máximo, no encuentro  ejemplos por internet y no se hacerlo para que el microcontrolador lo interprete. Se me ocurre usar otras técnicas de usar un RPM que tiene mucho en Arduino.Saludo.



la lectura del tacometro es sencilla, puedes emplear este circuito que te dibuje:



Mencioname las RPM maximas que tenes para saber si te va a servir o no, ya que acá no leemos el valor analogico que nos da el tacometro; Acá lo que hacemos es rectificar media onda y disparar un transistor par que nos de un pulso por cada semi ciclo; Estos mismos pulsos, los contamos con la funcion pulsin u similar y la seccion tacometro ya estaria resuelta...


----------



## Meta

Scooter dijo:


> Doy por sentado que funciona pero me parece un diseño pésimo (o peor que pésimo); exceso de gasto de material y de pines para obtener *TRES** velocidades. (ver edición posterior)
> Con dos optoacopladores y dos pines del micro se pueden obtener fácilmente todas las velocidades que quieras, te ahorras además el diac.
> 
> Repito que es solamente una opinión, yo desde luego que no lo haría así.
> 
> Yo pondría un optoacoplador "de alterna" con una resistencia a un pin de interrupciones y un optotriac sin paso por cero al pin que gustes. A cada interrupción se lanza un timer con los ms/µs deseados y al vencer el timer se activa el pin, a mas tiempo menos tensión de salida; poco tiempo de máquina empleado, pocos pines empleados y sobre todo poco material empleado. Ya rizando el rizo se puede hacer arranque y transiciones suaves o controlar unas rpm concretas independientemente de la carga. Con ese circuito que es mas caro nada de eso es posible, eso si cuesta menos código de manejar.
> 
> Edito:
> Pensando un poco el circuito de los tres moc permitirá *2³* combinaciones que resultan ser *OCHO *velocidades, no está tan mal, pero me sigue sin gustar  (Por cierto parece que el que diseñó el circuito no ha caído en esto porque nombra tres combinaciones de las ocho posibles). Pero si quiero una intermedia tengo que usar el soldador, con el otro sistema basta con reprogramar un parámetro.




Hola:

Hay cosas que es cierto, como lo del diac. El diac activa el triac a partir de 29 ó 31 V. Para eso estamos, para tener ideas sobre otras ideas y llegar una conclusión. Estamos para mejorar circuitos aunque el que te he mostrado no te guste. 

¿Qué hacer?

Rediseñarlo poco a poco con cada una de nuestras opiniones y hacerlo un poco mejor, más barato y todo.

En mi caso usa 4 velocidades el motor, por eso necesito dos optoacoladores. Uno para su velocidad normal, y tres para el centrifugado.

No te pongas nervioso, que entre todos intentaremos hacer el mejor circuito. 
_(Lo de nervioso es en plan broma)._

torres.electronico
Me he pegado mucho tiempo buscando información y ahí está, ejejjeje. Muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.

Hay que hacer una buena placa como si fuera Arduino, ejejejjejeje, es decir, cuanto tengamos los relés de control de motor principal, y demás componentes, empezamos a programarlo.

Saludos y gracias por participar. Seguimos con los diseños de la placa.


----------



## torres.electronico

Meta dijo:


> ...Me he pegado mucho tiempo buscando información y ahí está, ejejjeje. Muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.
> Hay que hacer una buena placa como si fuera Arduino, ejejejjejeje, es decir, cuanto tengamos los relés de control de motor principal, y demás componentes, empezamos a programarlo.
> Saludos y gracias por participar. Seguimos con los diseños de la placa.



Hola, ojo... necesito saber las RPM y o frecuencia maxima que puede llegar a tirar el tacometro, ya que con esta manera de sensar, estas limitado a una frecuencia no mayor a los 900Hz; Lo cual, se estima que un ciclo completo, equivale a dos vueltas completas del "tambor" en el lavarropa.
Respecto al control, dejame ser sincero... Tenes en mano la antigua placa del lavarropa...Por lo que vi que mostraste, es un sencillo control con triac tipo dimmer, puesto en lazo abierto con el tacometro para no tener variaciones raras en un realimentacion... O sea, implementas el tacometro para saber si esta en movimiento u detenido... Nada mas. Con esta seguridad, evitas cortos en el momento de conmutacion de los dos relay direccionales...Ahora, vamos a la seccion de potencia. Hacer el dimmer, atacar el angulo del triac para controlar la velocidad, es mucho mas sencillo de lo que parece y si buscas ejemplos de arduino, te vas a dar cuenta que con esta posibilidad, vas a poder tener mucho mas control sobre el motor y menos componentes... No vi como esta efectuada la proteccion del triac, pero supongo que debe de tener alguna autoinduccion con una bobinita toroidal, un capacitor y una resistencia. 
No me es imposible ni dificil subirte un ejemplo completo de como es la programacion, el tema esta en que necesitas abrirte mentalmente en lo que es el hardware de control. Pero si prefieres encerrarte en el empleo del diac, pues bien, me quedare solo para ayudarte en lo que es hardware... Aclaro un punto; NO TRABAJO-NI PROGRAMO ARDUINO... solo manejo BASCOM con los 80XX,ASM y PBP con PIC. Casi seguro que si hago un ejemplo, lo hago con estos dos ultimos juntos.


----------



## Meta

Muy buenas campeones:

Al principio iba hacerlo con PIC bajo ASM, como me pego media vida y es complicado actualizar códigos si hiciera falta o ampliarlo, es muy engorroso. Luego me iba a pasar al C con CSS, luego al C del MPLAB X con XC8 que está muy bien. También requiere tiempo, menos pero lo requiere. En la actualidad me dio por probar Arduino UNO r3 y es muy facilito y sobre todo, me ahorro mucho tiempo, a parte que se le puede quitar el microcontrolador del zócalo para ponerlo en otra placa que crearé.

La placa de la lavadora o todo completo tiene actualmente 8 años, empezó a fallar a los 4 y ahí está.

En cuanto a que creen que seguiré el método del triac con o sin diac es solo como prototipo, no como proyecto final. El proyecto final intentaré o intentaremos hacerlo de lo mejor posible. Da igual que componentes usemos.

En cuanto al RPM, no es estar funcionando o estar parado con solo dos estados. No es así. Por las pruebas que he estado haciendo es má complejo y tiene variantes.

El motor puede alcanzar velocidad máxima a más de 10.000 RPM, mientras el tambor con su correa a 1.000 RPM.

La velocidad del motor cuando está en marcha con su primera velocidad es más rápido de lo normal, lo detecta el microcontrolador y se detiene, que indica un fallo de que le correa se rompió o está suelta. Lo mismo a velocidades del centrifugado. El microcontrolador debe saber en todo momento cuando el motor tiene la correa o no para detectar el fallo.






También debe saber, cuando el motor deja de tener enegía de repente y por inercia sigue en marcha hasta que se pare, puede tardar unos segundos. El tacómetro sabe que es mayor que 0 RPM, si es así, esperará a que llegue a 0 que significa detenido al 100 %. Luego cambia de sentido y así sucesibamente.





Como vez el programa de arriba, será conectado con el protocolo RS232 aunque tenga conversión a USB, lo tenía en mente para mis tonterías, ajjajajajjaaa. Desde el ordenador o PC, se en todo momento lo qu ehace mi lavadora en cada momento, incluido si es por el movil (o celular) cuando estás fuera de casa. Se muestra hasta en animación. Está hecho con Visual C# 2013 por ahora. Esto es otra historia, me estoy hiendo hacia las estrellas, así que en estos momentos vamos a la Tierra.

Con lo indicado arriba sobre los RPM, hay que tenerlo en cuenta, si hay que usar muchos Switch- Case en el programa del µC. Por eso hay que hacer pruebas del motor con su contador de RPM para anotar y configurarlo. 

Más que saber la velocidad en frecuencia, mejor saber cuantos pulsos detecta en cada velocidad del motor.

Algo similar muestra un buen ejemplo en este vídeo de abajo. Tampoco me voya  complicar la vida de esa manera con tantos gráficos, ejejje.





*Recordar:
*Todo esquema eléctrico y componentes, en un principio estamos en etapas de diseño. Aunque se haga montajes de ciertos circuitos encontrados en Internet y modificado por nosotros mismos en la protoboard, no significa el proyecto final, solo es un prototipo.

Cuando más ideas, mejor que mejor.

Gracias por leer hasta aquí.


----------



## torres.electronico

mmmm, entonces dudo que te sirva emplear este transistor por que hasta novecientas y moendas RPM creeria que no tendria problema alguno, pero como el sensor tacometro esta situado en el rotor, en ese caso, reemplazariamos el TR NPN, por un zener de 5.1v, una resistencia y un capacitor y atacariamos directamente la entrada del micro... 
Si quieres hacer un lazo cerrado, vas a tener que jugar con matematicas y estoy estimando que vas a tener que implementar una tecnica PID para no tener respuestas del motor inesperadas al sensar y corregir velocidad...
Saludos


----------



## Meta

Holasssss:

Buscaré ejemplos del tacómetro digital.

En cuanto al esquema, _*según algunos, no hace falta el diac*_. el condensador y resistencia final, si hace falta por el tema de las chispas. Hace de antichispa y otras cosas para no dañar el motor. LA R6 en realidad es de 39 Ω. Es solo un esquema boceto.



Saludo.


----------



## Scooter

Eso sin diac... dudo que funcione de forma estable.

Mi idea es hacer un dimmer, simplemente. En el paso por cero se lanza una interrupción que dispara un timer y cuando acaba se activa el triac. Seguramente si se sabe programar bien el timer se pueda hacer sin interrupción externa, solo con el timer. Un solo optotriac. El tiempo de disparo se programa en el timer no sale de las resistencias.
R6-C2 no apagan chispas porque todo es estático y no hay chispas. Es una red snubber para que el triac se pueda descebar. La tendrás que calcular o estimar para TU motor, no hay una solución universal. Puede que funcione sin ella o puede que no.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Unos no quieren el diac, otros si. ¿En qué quedamos?
Soy partidiaro de ponerlo.

En cuanto a lo de usar bien el timer. Si me complico más en l aprogramación que la electrónica, pues en mi caso, prefiero usar dos optoacopladores. Tengo los componentes comprados menos las resistencias fíjas. 

Ya que el potenciómetro me vale para calcular la velocidad manualmente y hacer apuntes, cuando los tenga, ya mido con el tester su valor y las dejo fija como en la foto.

El optoacoplador es sin cruce por cero, me he informado que para el control de motor, no hace falta, al menos en este caso.


----------



## mcrven

Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Unos no quieren el diac, otros si. ¿En qué quedamos?
> Soy partidiaro de ponerlo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de usar bien el timer. Si me complico más en l aprogramación que la electrónica, pues en mi caso, prefiero usar dos optoacopladores. Tengo los componentes comprados menos las resistencias fíjas.
> 
> Ya que el potenciómetro me vale para calcular la velocidad manualmente y hacer apuntes, cuando los tenga, ya mido con el tester su valor y las dejo fija como en la foto.
> 
> El optoacoplador es sin cruce por cero, me he informado que para el control de motor, no hace falta, al menos en este caso.



No es necesario que conectes el micro para saber si eso funciona. Conectado el circuito a la red AC - si es que eso funciona, que lo dudo - el motor debería girar lento, eso sí, el torque no creo que pueda soportar la presión de un dedo sobre el eje del motor. Si arranca, hacer puente con un cable sobre la R3, debería elevar las revoluciones y algo el torque. Si luego puenteas la R4 también deberían elevarse aún más las RPM + torque.

Si así funcionase, ya podrías probar a alimentar con 5V a la R1 primero y la R2 después. Lo único que podría hacer el micro, en este caso es esto mismo. No tiene sentido el PWM pués, para que funcione, debería estar sincronizado a los pulsos de la red y tampoco creo que obtengas algún resultado apreciable.

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## Scooter

A ver.
Si se hace un dimmer "tonto" entonces se pone diac y un quilo de optotriacs y resistencias para ir poniendo velocidades.
Si se hace un dimmer "listo" entonces se pone un solo optotriac sin diac ya que el disparo lo hace el software con toooodas las ventajas que eso acarrea; por ejemplo regular para que sea la misma velocidad independientemente de la carga.

Por cierto el término PWM no se aplica en triacs porque no funciona.
Estamos hablando de control de fase hace tiempo.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Aquí los PWM sobran.

Comprobraré si funciona o no. Lo montaré y les comento. Si funciona, les paso un vídeo.

Saludo.


----------



## Meta

Hola de nuevo.

Pondré este tema en el blog para aquellos que quieran participar en el diseño de la placa de lavadoras.

En mi caso, haré una placá genérica para muchas lavadoras, que funcione lo más sencillo como motor de tambor, motor de vacío de agua, electroválvulas y demás componentes.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/proyecto-disenar-placa-del-frontal-de.html

Saludo.


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigos.
Trate de controlar un motor de estos de lavadora con pwm, triac, pic, cruce por cero muy bien hasta cargas resistivas y motores de escobillas, casi totalmente lineal, pero a la hora de controlar el motor 
de lavadora, se me fue todoa al piso, no controla muy bien; mas bien pésimo.
leyendo un poco en internet supe que los motores de induccion se controlan con puentes monofásicos 
o trifásicos segun el tipo de motor. y que para estos motores que traen condensador de arranque el control es muy complidado; Bueno. ¿quién a podido controlar a la perfeccion un motor de estos?


----------



## Fogonazo

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Trate de controlar un motor de estos de lavadora con pwm, triac, pic, cruce por cero muy bien hasta cargas resistivas y motores de escobillas, casi totalmente lineal, pero a la hora de controlar el motor
> de lavadora, se me fue todoa al piso, no controla muy bien; mas bien pésimo.
> leyendo un poco en internet supe que los motores de induccion se controlan con puentes monofásicos
> o trifásicos segun el tipo de motor. y que para estos motores que traen condensador de arranque el control es muy complidado; Bueno. ¿quién a podido controlar a la perfeccion un motor de estos?



Esto se comentó en el Foro algunas decenas de veces, el control por PWM o ángulo de conducción *NO* sirve para motores de inducción.


----------



## Meta

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Trate de controlar un motor de estos de lavadora con pwm, triac, pic, cruce por cero muy bien hasta cargas resistivas y motores de escobillas, casi totalmente lineal, pero a la hora de controlar el motor
> de lavadora, se me fue todoa al piso, no controla muy bien; mas bien pésimo.
> leyendo un poco en internet supe que los motores de induccion se controlan con puentes monofásicos
> o trifásicos segun el tipo de motor. y que para estos motores que traen condensador de arranque el control es muy complidado; Bueno. ¿quién a podido controlar a la perfeccion un motor de estos?



Estuve de terco durante buen tiempo con el PWM pero que va, no es así. Aquí les dejo un enlace donde por fin se me ocurrió la idea. 

Si quieres que algo funcione, pues el de la propia placa de la lavadora que te viene incluida funciona de maravilla.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/936324/ _
Saludo.


----------



## COSMICO

Si todo esta bien.
Pero trato de hacer un control para motores de induccion, no comprarlo.
He leido mucho y estoy practicando con rectificadores monofásicos.


----------



## Meta

Creo que te está pasando como a mi, cuando digo he leído, me he pegado meses así para saber de todo. Controla el motor con relés y no te vuelvas loco.

En cuanto a la velocidad, el método de los optoacopladores. Si insiste, pues comprar un variador del motor que cuesta carísimo.


----------



## COSMICO

No quiero comprarlo amigo mio.
Estoy totalmente seguro que podre fabricarlo, por demás no es la primera vez que trabajo con potencia ya he hecho, variadores con MOSFET hasta 25 amperios 110 volts. Pero gracias por sugerirlo


----------



## Meta

Si le metes una fabricada, lo subes por aquí, las fotos claro, para verlo.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:







Viendo esta placa, quiero saber si hay esquema oficial sobre ello. No lo encuentro. Hay un jumper que veo al lado y no se para que es. ¿Alguien lo sabe?

 Quiero saber si con Arduino UNO r3 me sirve para lo que quiero hacer. Comentos estos datos.

*- 8 salidas digitales.
- 8 entradas digitales.
- 2 entradas analógicas.
- 1 LCD 16x2 HD77480 Hitachi, el de toda la vida.*

Se que tiene entradas analógicas pero las puedo pasar a digital.  

¿Es posible hacerlo con Arduino UNO r3 o se necesita un buen otro Arduino mayor?

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

creo que es este....

http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/47066/switch-hookup-with-relay-arduino

http://www.elecrow.com/download/8%20channel%20SCH.pdf


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Si, parece que es este.
Parece que necesito un Arduino Mega (5VDC) por dos motivos. El primero porque tiene más salidas y entradas, el segundo porque tiene más reloj internos. Bueno, hay un tercero, que tenga 8 entradas digitales también para conectar algún dispositivo y los requerimientos son estos.

*- 8 salidas digitales. (Los 8 relés).
- 8 entradas digitales. (para consectar sensores digitales).
- 8 pulsadores digitales.
- 4 entradas analógicas. (Sensor humedad LM35, 2 JoyStick para contros de servomotores, 1 auxiliar).
- 1 LCD 20x4 HD77480 Hitachi, el de toda la vida.*

Quiero saber cuantos reloj o temporizadores independientes puede usar Arduino UNO y el Mega de 5Vdc.

Como curiosidad.





Saludo.


----------



## Meta

Hola:






Viendo este esquema usa un MOC3021 para una bombilla de tugteno, las de antes, no las de ahora bajo consumo o de Led. Este circuito vale para motores universales de 220 VAC y de escobillas. Como tiene carga inductivas los condensadores debe ser de 600 V al igual que el triac. En cuanto al MOC3021, parece ser que no tiene _*cruce por cero*_, es más, para motores inductivos y escobillas como dije ahora mismo, parece ser que no es necesario. Si me equivoco, corregirme.

Los filtros RC, si es para bombillas se suele usar 400 VAC para el condensador, y si tiene bobinas como motores con escobillas, a partir de 600 VAC.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No veo ningún signo de pregunta con lo cual no se sabe ¿ cual es la consulta ? 

¿ El motor es solo  encender y apagar o es para regularlr la velocidad ?


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Tienes razón. No planteé bien la consulta. 
El motor en este caso, el circuito de arriba es para cambio de velocidad. Tiene 8 estados de velocidad. 
También en otro esquema que en este momento estoy realizando con Proteus y en modo animación que ya subiré aquí cuando acabe, hay cambio de giro. Cada 15 segundos el motor cambia de sentido, eso si, antes se apaga todo durante 2 segundos para que quede completamente quieto.

Las preguntas básicas.
¿Si usas cargas inductivas como motores hay que usar recomendable triac sin cruce por cero?

¿Si con luces en alterna hay que usar cruce por cero?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , algo que *gatilla al cruce por cero* entrega la senoide completa  y entonces no podés atrasar el disparo para dimmerizar.

Necesitás un detector de cruce por cero (son dos transistores , buscalo) para con eso *indicarle* al micro el instante a partir del cual hacer el retraso.

En cuanto a los triacs deben ser para cargas inductivas del estilo snubber-less, y para mayor seguridad le agregás la snubber 

La inversión de giro si o si te conviene a relé.


----------



## papirrin

Dosme a mi la alterna me pone un poco en jaque... pero voy a comentar XD...



> A ver , algo que gatilla al cruce por cero entrega la senoide completa  y entonces no podés atrasar el disparo para dimmerizar.
> 
> Necesitás un detector de cruce por cero



a mi me parece que ese circuito no necesita deteccion de cruce por cero porque los optotriac estan para puentear las resistencias que son las que junto con el capacitor retrasa el gatilleo, no?

y claro que solo son 3 pasos o velocidades o las convinaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Dosme a mi la alterna me pone un poco en jaque... pero voy a comentar XD...
> 
> 
> 
> a mi me parece que ese circuito no necesita deteccion de cruce por cero porque los optotriac estan para puentear las resistencias que son las que junto con el capacitor retrasa el gatilleo, no?
> 
> y claro que solo son 3 pasos o velocidades.



Es un dimer por "Pasos" 2³ = *8*
No necesita detección alguna, con solo enviar una dato de 3 bites a los optos se ajusta la velocidad.


----------



## papirrin

> Es un dimer por "Pasos" 2³ = 8


XD... sip, despues recule y me di cuenta que son las convinaciones (edite el mensaje XD.)

efectivamente son 8.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhh si , no lo había visto bien sin anteojos .

Es un dimmer *común y corriente* dónde en lugar del potenciómetro usa tres resistencias , que al puentearlas "binariamente" con los 3 optotriac , obtiene los 8 estados 

Gracias che !


----------



## pandacba

habria que ver si los valores de la red snuber se adecuan a la carga inductiva, ya que esa aplicación es para carga resistiva....

Off topic
"Due amigo hay que aceptar el paso del tiemp y utilize sus anteojos aparte seguro le dan aire intelectual"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Agrego para Meta , con ese sistema necesitás 3 optos y tres salidas del micro.

Si detectás el paso por cero para el micro , hacés el retraso con el micro , y con una sola salida y un solo opto tendrías infinitas posibilidades de velocidad.

Saludos !


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Entrego esquema del Proteus. No se si estos relés son los animados cuando lo simulas, al menos a mi no me funciona. Se que en Proteus hay una posibilidad que se vea el sentido de la corriente, no se como activarlo.

Este esquema se trata solo el cambio de giro del motor con escobillas a 220V. Es un ejemplo que no lo he hecho muy entendible que digamos. Deja ver si me sale con elegancia más adelante.

Al final usaré dos optoacopladores para cambiar solo 4 velocidades en total. Son 4 estados.

Más al final, haré un esquema completo sobre control de velocidad y cambios de giro del motor. Por ahora me centro en cambiar bien los giros del motor. Quiero saber si realmente lo he hecho bien o me producirá un cortocircuito de los grandes. Si esto funciona, haré uan prueba real con una bombilla en vez del motor, si la bombilla fucniona, le pongo el motor y subo un vídeo y fotos para que lo vean.

Leo sugerencias y muchas gracias por todo.

*Edito:*
La idea básica para que se entienda es la imagen de abajo. El estator no debe cambiar, el rotor si para que haga el cambio de sentido mediante a relés.







Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

yo intentaria hacerlo con un solo rele DPDT:

Ver el archivo adjunto 124860


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Lo he visto y no es posible. Porque debe tener dos relés ya que no actúan al mismo tiempo, es decir, debe parar un relé, comprueba con el tacómetro del motor que esté a 0 RPM, luego actúa el segundo.

A parte de esto, si el relé está activado, envía una señal a una entrada digital al microcontrolador para asegurarse que realmente está activado y le puse leds rojo para que se vea el cambio de giro. (He analizado mi placa).






Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> yo intentaria hacerlo con un solo rele DPDT:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124860


Hola a todos , una preguntita tonta (electrotecnica no es mi playa): ?? es posible canbiar lo sentido de giro del motor AC sinplesmente canbiados su hilos tal como si fuese un motor DC ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin

Esta hablando de un motor universal a escobillas como los de las herramientas electricas y hasta donde se si se puede. A menos que me corrijan


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , así lo hacen las lavadoras-lavarropas (y es uno motor de esos) , se invierte el rotor dejando al estator fijo . . . o viceversa


----------



## fen2006

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , una preguntita tonta (electrotecnica no es mi playa): ?? es posible canbiar lo sentido de giro del motor AC sinplesmente canbiados su hilos tal como si fuese un motor DC ??
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 si se puede invirtiendo los cable de la bobina de arranque... yo lo hice con una lavadora en la casa, y no sabia que habia lavadora con motores de escobillas.


----------



## Fogonazo

fen2006 dijo:
			
		

> si se puede invirtiendo los cable de la bobina de arranque... yo lo hice con una lavadora en la casa, y no sabia que habia lavadora con motores de escobillas.



Y también las hay con motores de imán permanente inverter Brushless, direct drive (Sin correa)


----------



## Meta

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , una preguntita tonta (electrotecnica no es mi playa): ?? es posible canbiar lo sentido de giro del motor AC sinplesmente canbiados su hilos tal como si fuese un motor DC ??
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si hablas de un motor universal con escobillas, el típico de las lavadoras. La respuesta es no. Vuelvo a poner es esquema para que haga el cambio.






El estator o parte fija del motor no debes cambiarlo nunca, lo que se cambia mediante a relés es el rotor, la parte movil. No cambias todo completo como si fuera un motor de continua, no funcionará, girará siempre el mismo sentido si lo haces. Ya te explicaron arriba.

Por eso tiene conector externo separando stator y rotor.





Aquí abajo dejo un ejemplo hecho con Proteus para que lo descarguen y hagan pruebas. Personalmente, no logro que se activen los relé. Quizás alguien me ayuda y sepa el motivo. Quiero hacer pruebas y más pruebas.






También velocidad motor, en esta ocasión, he optado por elegir 4 velocidades. Si hay algo mal, corregirlo del esquema de abajo. También les dejo las descarga del Proteus.






Cuando las dos partes estén bien, haré el esquema completo. Al comprobar el simulador, montaré un circuito en una protoboard real y les presento fotos y vídeos para que lo vean.


----------



## papirrin

*A daniel:*
 primero aclaro mi comentario  del cambio de giro... yo me referia al cambio de hilos del rotor, no del motor completo, la diferencia entre un motor de los que hablamos y uno de DC "normal", es el estator el de DC generalmente son imanes permanentes, y lo que se les cambia son los "hilos" de las escobillas, aca en estos motores es igual, se cambian los "hilos" de las escobillas.


*a meta:*
veo que te falto poner el valor de las resitencias R3 y R4

para calcularlas aproximadamente sumas las de el esquema anterior que son 56K+120K+270K=446K 

esos 446K lo divides en este caso 446K/3=148K6 y eso lo multiplicas por el paso:

R3=148.6*1=148.6K (la mas proxima)
R4=148.6*2=297.3K   (la mas proxima)


----------



## DOSMETROS

[Off Topic / ON]

Meta , podés medir la tensión de *campo* y la del *rotor* mientras está funcionando , la idea es alimentarlo con menos tensión pero en paralelo   .Gracias .

[Off Topic / OFF]

Se podría hacer la inversión de giro con 4 triacs + optos ¿no?


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Buen término lo de los cálculos. No sabía que se podía calcular tan pronto. Gracias por la información.

En cuanto al rotor y estator, ya lo he medido de la lavadora y lo subí hace tiempo para ver resultados. Así me hago la idea de usar los 4 optoacopladores del esquema que puse arriba.






Otra cosa, en mi lavadora, y las que veo al repararlas por casas de amigos, siempre usan relés de 24 V. Los triac solo se usa para el motor central, en mi caso de 16 A. y los otros triac solo los usa para las electroválvulas, cierre de puerta y no se que más.



ETAPA|STATOR|ROTOR|INFORMACIÓN
1º | 69 V | 65 V | Estado normal.
2º | 69 V | 101 V | Centrifugado velocidad 1.
3º | 70 V | 124 V | Centrifugado velocidad 2.
4º | 70 V | 200 V | Centrifugado velocidad 3.
5º | 0 V | 0 V | Detenido a 0 repentinamente pero el tambor se para por inérsia.

Sigo con el esquema haber si acabo de una vez por todas.

Saludo.

PD: _Tengo unas ganas de hacer la placa de lavadora impresinante. Aún me queda cosas por entender y lograr hacer poco a poco antes de hacer un prototipo que ya les mostraré._


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhh Ok  gracias  , la idea es :

Las bobinas del campo seguramente estén conectadas en serie , pienso pasarlas a paralelo , y además conectarle el rotor en paralelo , a ver si se puede hacerlo andar con 24 o 36 Vdc para alguna otra aplicación  

Fijate que ya hay hecha una plaqueta universal con pic para lavarropas en el Foro !

Saludos !


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Pues si, está en mi caso conectado en serie, normalmente suele ser así, al menos la mayoría que veo.

Me imagino que te refieres a esto.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-sustituto-lavadora-automatica-32266/

Hay alguien que hizo uno muy sencillo con el famoso y popular PIC16F84A.





*3)* Si la correa que gira el tambor se rompe, el motor gira más rápido de la cuenta, el tacómetro envía las RPM muy rápidas al microcontrolador y da la orden de detener el motor y parar la lavadora mientras en el LCD avisa el motivo exacto del error. Si falla el tacómetro, pues también. He comprobado el motor de mi lavadora y es lo que hace realmente. Proteger la lavadora.

Hay muchos más y hay que tenerlo en cuanta a la hora de hacer una placa. La mía será genérica para futuras lavadoras.






Saludos.



Hola de nuevo.

He incluido las resistencias en el esquema y el DIAC BR100 para la puerta. En algunos esquemas de Internet la incluyen. Para el motor o para lo que quiero que consecuencias trae. ¿Vale la pena incluirlo?






Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las lavadoras viejas para el llenado ponían en serie la electroválvula con la bomba de agua , así que si la bomba estaba quemada , no llenaban. Es obvio que la corriente que circulaba no hacía girar la bomba


----------



## papirrin

> He incluido las resistencias en el esquema y el DIAC BR100 para la puerta. En algunos esquemas de Internet la incluyen. Para el motor o para lo que quiero que consecuencias trae. ¿Vale la pena incluirlo?



No se entiende muy bien, si te refieres al diac, en esa configuracion si debe llevarlo.

¿Podrias poner algun esquema de la internet que *no* lo incluyen de los que mencionas?


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Lo de la bomba de agua ahora está muy de protección, pasa algo, lo único que hace es detener el motor del tambor y activarse la salida de agua. Si el fallo es grave, te quedas con el agua dentro, así que haré funciones de testeo para sacar solo el agua cuando quiera.






No se si aquí podrás verlo.

El diac que puse es el BR100. 28-36V 2A.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

pues en realidad no se 

segun yo el diac es para hacer mas simetrico el disparo.. quien sabe sin el sea estable, yo siempre lo he puesto y lo he visto que lo ponen.


----------



## Meta

Ya que tengo los componentes comprado, lo pondré, ejejjejeje.






Saludo.


----------



## pandacba

El diac no es un elemento que se pueda estar especulando si lo coloco o no, si fue diseñdo con el hay que colocarlo, y si no se incluyo en el diseño no hay que añadirlo.
No es una cuestion filosófica de ser o no ser(poner o no poner), es una cuestión técnica
Es un diodo bidireccional  y bidisparable que solo conduce cuando se supera el umbral de disparo que suele ser de 30 
DIAC = diodo de corriente alterna se comporta en forma similar a un neon, de echo era muy común utiliar una lámparita de neón
Adjunto Hoja de datos del BR100 y Nota de Aplicación del MOC3021



El diac no es un elemento que se pueda estar especulando si lo coloco o no, si fue diseñdo con el hay que colocarlo, y si no se incluyo en el diseño no hay que añadirlo.
No es una cuestion filosófica de ser o no ser(poner o no poner), es una cuestión técnica
Es un diodo bidireccional  y bidisparable que solo conduce cuando se supera el umbral de disparo que suele ser de 30 
DIAC = diodo de corriente alterna se comporta en forma similar a un neon, de echo era muy común utiliar una lámparita de neón
Adjunto Hoja de datos del BR100 y Nota de Aplicación del MOC3021

PD El moc incorpora un optodiac en su interior, para que poner otro?, no tiene sentido. Informarse bien, hoy es fácil hacerlo solo hay que tener ganas de leer, lectura es la mejor aliada del conocimiento


----------



## papirrin

> El diac que puse es el BR100. 28-36V 2A.



segun mis cuentas y si no me corrigen esta bien...

en teoria son...

RA=R5+R4+R3=5600+120000+270000=395K6

la reactancia de C1 a 50Hz
Xc=32K

el voltaje maximo en el diac serian 16.464V

me parece que esta un poco sobrado en amperaje, pero bue.



> El moc incorpora un optodiac en su interior, para que poner otro?, no tiene sentido



 pues yo en esa configuracion si le veo sentido, porque si los dos optos estan deshabilitados se queda sin diac no?

pero bueno, como dije la alterna es mi talon de aquiles  (y otras muchas cosa mas XD)


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Seguí este esquema.






Incluye un precioso diac. Por eso pregunto y lo dejé así.





Como el MOC3021 sin cruce por cero tiene un diac dentro, en realidad triac, ya que funciona por luz el GATE, me confundo si realmente hay que ponerlo o no. Voy a leer bien, bien, bien esos datasheet. Aún así, quiero saber con firmesa si hay que ponerlo o no como proyecto final para controlar motores inductivos y con escobillas.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Meta , pero esos dos Optodiacs solo están para cortocircuitar resistencias puestas en el lugar del potenciómetro , o sea en la parte de desfasado y no directamente en serie para el disparo. No tienen nada que ver con el diac de disparo , que si debería ir 







Meta , me gustaría que le pongas doble constante de tiempo , que es mas estable


----------



## Meta

No se que te refieres exactamente. Quiero hacer el más adecuado posible para un motor universal de lavadora con escobillas de carbón y con giros por cada 15 segundos.

Les indico que el motor en velocidad normal dura 15 segundos, luego se detiene 2 segundos pero antes si el tacómetro detecta 0 RPM del motor. No es tan fácil como parece, jeejjee.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que tu dimmer tiene un solo RC  (R3-R4 y C1)  y el que te pegué tiene dos RC :

Pote + 100nano
15k  + 100nano


----------



## Meta

Lo veo, no me convence mucho.Sobre todo el condensador en serie en el Gate del triac y sin diac.


----------



## papirrin

Yo no veo ningun condensador en serie , me parece que es una lampara de neon...


podria ser asi:





y por lo que entiendo la RC que se agrega es para filtrar un poco mas.(eso nunca lo he analizado en un osciloscopio como se ve)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es una lámpara de neon que cumple la misma función que el diac , solo que el diac dispara a 35V y el neon a 85V


----------



## opamp

La segunda R-C que recomienda 2M , és para disminuir la " histéresis " que produce un elemento de disparo bidireccional como el diac , con el osciloscopio se observa muy bien Papirrin.


----------



## Meta

No se como adaptarlo tal como dice aquí así me libro de histérisis.


----------



## papirrin

A ver, ya que ando entrado en esto y si digo una burrada mas no me pasa nada  ojala y me corrijan para aprender XD.

si se supone que es por la histeresis, lo que se pretenderia es igualar la descarga con la carga. entonces yo pondria la resistencia en serie de 5k6 o un poquitin mas grande y el capacitor de 100nF.


----------



## Meta

¿Te refieres así?






En cuanto a a decir burradas, estamos para aprender. También las digo.


----------



## papirrin

no yo digo asi:

Ver el archivo adjunto 124913

pero es obvio que estoy teorizando... necesitaria verlo en el osciloscopio si me acerco a lo que que estoy pensando que debe ser XD.


----------



## opamp

Falta el DIAC papirrin.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Entendido, aún así te has comido el famoso diac. EJjeje. 
Se que si no lo has puesto, es porque sobra.

Dejo la descarga del proteus para quien lo quiera usar.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

jajajaja.. si es cierto... me lo comi... bueno hagamos de cuenta que ahi esta, es que agarre el esquema que subiste y no me fije .. XD


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ver el archivo adjunto 124915


----------



## Meta

Entonces es algo así:






Claro que no se como sabes que son 10 KΩ la R7. Si pruebas con el oscilospio pon imagenes con el movil, ejejje.

Este esquema com cambio de giro del motor a lo mejor funciona.





Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

No, como lo puso Dosme decia yo...

y la resistencia de 10K es un poco dificil calcularla, yo tomaria como parametro la de 5k6, y haria pruebas con el osciloscopio, pero con 10 o 12k, sin verlo en el osciloscopio supondria que irian bien... no se.


----------



## pandacba

Ese circuito del coche rebotador si te fijas es asi porque es un motor de continua
En los de alterna se complica mas porque hay que invertir el coneccionado, por eso es que tanto los de jaula de ardilla como los universales, que trabajan en uno y otro sentido tienenen los cables independientes.
Por ejemplo en los coventry con motor universal y tacometro, utilazn una placa con un pic, para el control del motor, pero el reloj mecánico es el que se encarga de invertir el coneecionado.
En ese lavarropa, cuya plaqueta esta en la parte inferior del gabinete próximo al motor se alimente directamente de la Red 220 y el tiristor  es comandado directamete desde el pic via una R al gate....... si el SCR se pone en corto chau pic!!!! ah y la misma placa se encarga de los impulsos de lavado, y del centrifugado que para el caso de uno que tengo en estos momentos es de 500RPM, le hice la controladora y funciona joya, hasta que dicha placa de control murio, ya le habian metido manos antes....


----------



## Meta

Hola:

He encontrado este esquema para cambio de giro del motor.





http://www.thebox.myzen.co.uk/Workshop/Motors_1.html

Justo donde poner +Ve irá el estator, la parte fija del motor y que no debe ser cambiada por el relé.

En cuanto al esquema que hizo nuestro amigo DOSMETROS.





¿Es la versión final incluido valores de resistencias?

Lo pregunto para comprar esos componentes. No quiero perder mi tiempo ir al local para nada y gastar € por gusto, ejejejje.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , los valores son tentativos , simulalos o hacé una prueba con lo que tenés en casa  

Fijate algunos valores por aqui :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...v&sa=X&ei=pL3YVOW3FJPIsQS5q4DYBA&ved=0CBsQsAQ


----------



## papirrin

> He encontrado este esquema para cambio de giro del motor.


pues deberia funcionar, pero todo se calcula en base al rele que vayas a comprar para el motor.



> ¿Es la versión final incluido valores de resistencias?
> 
> Lo pregunto para comprar esos componentes. No quiero perder mi tiempo ir al local para nada y gastar € por gusto, ejejejje.



yo lo probaria tal cual, y toma en cuenta que si no quieres perder el tiempo comprando y probando, mandalo a hacer con algun electronico o compralo original.


----------



## Meta

Entendido lo de las resistencias.
No quiero comprar nada original, mi reto es hacerlo, montarlo y usarlo a diario. 
Eso si, cuando todo esté hecho, presentaré el proyecto paso  a paso para que los monten.

Hay que hacerlo bien.

Sigo buscando por si acaso. Al menos el que puse al principio tiene pinta de no fallar.





Porque si me va  dar más problemas que ventajas, mejor lo dejo como estaba.


----------



## papirrin

Creo que ya entendi eso de la histeresis... XD...

a ver si estoy bien, se supone que en el primer ciclo el condensador de la primer RC esta descargado completamente, y a los posteriores ciclos no se alcanza a descargarse completamente por lo que gatilla antes de tiempo, y con la segunda RC se compensa ese tiempo(obviamente tiene que ser mucho mucho menor ), ya hice los calculos de la primer RC, pero me queda la  duda para calcular la segunda XD....

¿se hace a puro ojimetro o se puede calcular?


----------



## papirrin

Por fin lo deduje ... :estudiando: en realidad esta mas o menos sencillo ...

asi lo armaria yo para un voltaje de 220V a 50Hz...

Ver el archivo adjunto 124957
(obviamente las velocidades son en teoria ≈100% 75% 50% 25% respectivamente apagandose con los reles y los capacitores de 400V)
mas de rato pongo algo que explique como hice el calculo.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Los condensadores o capacitores deben ir a 600 V ya que soporta cargas inductivas, como un motor. No es una bombilla. 

R6 no olvidar que es de 39 Ω, puede ser un poco más.






Le añado el motor para dejarlo más claro. 

Luego subo la parte del cambio del giro del motor.

Ánimos y adelante.


----------



## papirrin

> Los condensadores o capacitores deben ir a 600 V ya que soporta cargas inductivas, como un motor. No es una bombilla.
> 
> R6 no olvidar que es de 39 Ω, puede ser un poco más


 yo no hablo de la red snubber(yo no puse esos valores XD), yo hablo de los otros capacitores... del control de doble constante.

para calcular bien lo de la red snubber tienes que ver cuanto es la corriente eficaz. y seleccionarla (calcularlas) deacuerdo al dvcom/dt del triac. no me preguntes cual seria la corrient eficaz que no se


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para Papirrin : 

R7 incluso podría estar conectada entre R3 y R4 (ahora está entre R4 y C1) y para obtener valores mas finos en bajas velocidades se puede hacer variable R7 

Para Meta :

Me parece que con 39 Ohms vas a tener una estufa  Quizás 100 Ω


----------



## papirrin

> R7 incluso podría estar conectada entre R3 y R4 (ahora está entre R4 y C1)


como que eso no me cuadra mucho, deja le doy una estudiada XD.



> y para obtener valores mas finos en bajas velocidades se puede hacer variable R7


esto si me agrado, poner un trimpot multivueltas


----------



## Meta

Ver el archivo adjunto 125030

Cambio de giro pero en continua, se ve que funciona.

Ahora me toca poner el staror y el triac del circuito de abajo para dejar todo en uno, el cambi de sentido y el otro circuito cambio de valocidad.






Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Lo he visto pero ahora no dispongo de IGBT en este momento, ahora por los relés. jejejej.

Dejo que descarguen la versión del Proteus abajo en descarga.





De aquí a la tarde ya tendré esta placa de 8 relés a 5 V.


Debo usar 3 MOC3021 o el 41. Probaré los dos.






Ahora debo programar solo 4 velocidades a pesar que pueden ser 8, pero en mi caso usaré 4.

El 1 es motor desactivado.
El 2 es su velicidad normal.
El 3 y 4 es para el centrifugado y acelerar el motor.

Espero no equivocarme. Si uso el paso 2 con 454 K la velocidad es la más lenta.

Ahora espero que todo esté bien para poder empezar a programar los pasos de una lavadora que ya indicaré por aquí. 

Saludo.


----------



## J2C

. 









Si las flechas que indican la entrada de 220V (CA) están bien ahí, lamento comunicar que el Triac IC cuando se active por primera vez hará *BOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM* !!!!!!.


Por que esta en paralelo con los 220V    !!!!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

es un lindo diagrama para hacer fuegos artificiales ....


----------



## Meta

Jajaaajjja

Como estoy en medio de los Carnavales, puessssssss dimsimularé un poco, ajajjajajjja.






Menos mal que me avisaron que si no. El BOOOOOMMMM en toda la cara. 


Compré el de 8 relé que me sale más barato que hacer la placa y comprar todos los componentes. En el esquema de arriba se ve que hay 5 relés usado, falta uno más de seguridad por si el motor por cualquier causa sube de temperatura más de lo habitual y otro más de la resistencia para calentar el agua. Así que el relé número 8, ese último que me queda, lo reservaré com auxiliar para algo en un posible futuro.






Ahora sigo analizando haber. También compré tres MOC3021 y otros tres MOC3041 por si acaso. Haré pruebas haber que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

He comrpado par mi lavadora un mçodulo de 8 relés, estoy haciendo pruebas con ello. 

Al hacer este código se me activa todos los relay en activo y el otro que si quiero papadea cada segundo. 



		Código:
	

void setup()
{

pinMode(1, OUTPUT);
pinMode(2, OUTPUT);
pinMode(3, OUTPUT);
pinMode(4, OUTPUT);
pinMode(5, OUTPUT);
pinMode(6, OUTPUT);
pinMode(7, OUTPUT);
pinMode(8, OUTPUT);
}

void loop()
{
digitalWrite(1, HIGH); 
delay(1000);
digitalWrite(1, LOW); 
delay(1000);

He intentado hacer esto pero nada.


		Código:
	

void setup()
{
// Indicamos el pin que va a activar o desactivar la bobina del relé
pinMode(1, OUTPUT);
pinMode(2, OUTPUT);
pinMode(3, OUTPUT);
pinMode(4, OUTPUT);
pinMode(5, OUTPUT);
pinMode(6, OUTPUT);
pinMode(7, OUTPUT);
pinMode(8, OUTPUT);
digitalWrite(1, LOW); 
digitalWrite(2, LOW); 
digitalWrite(3, LOW); 
digitalWrite(4, LOW);
digitalWrite(5, LOW); 
digitalWrite(6, LOW); 
digitalWrite(7, LOW); 
digitalWrite(8, LOW);
}

void loop()
{
digitalWrite(1, HIGH); 
delay(1000);
digitalWrite(1, LOW); 
delay(1000); 
}







Me imagino que habrá una solución pero no logro conseguirlo.

Saludos.



Edito:
Al poco tiempo se me recalentó mucho y eso que uso fuente externa el Arduino, concretamente lo quemuetsra la imagen de abajo y Aduino se vuelve loco.






Saludo.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Hola en primer lugar creo que tienes el jumper mal colocao.

Los chinos usan por alto el enable,si lo cambias haces un corto,porque los transistores tendrian que ser pnp.

El jumper lo tienes que tener asi VCC JC-VCC

Yo lo tengo echo y funciona bien pero yo los controlo con una emisora de radio control con pulsadores.
Con un canal de ella,controlo los 8 reles.

Si esa foto es tuya esta mal colocao,y en el esquema esta bien.


Saludos


----------



## Meta

Ninguna foto es mia. Tengo el módulo como el tuyo.
Ahora estoy solo usando los Led sin activar los relés porque siemrpe Arduino se recalienta en plan bestia. y después tiene comportamiento inestable, se vuelve loco a terminar de dejar de funcionar. Así que quito el GND y solo se enciende los Led.

El Jumper lo tengo como el tuyo. Si lo cambio como que hace un corto o algo y se vuelve a recalentar.
Ver el archivo adjunto 125186

Por loq ue veo, es al revés al programarlo, si pongo LOW para apagarlo, en realidad lo estoy activando. Si pongo en HIGH que es alto, en realidad para los relés es bajo.

Así ya es como lo quiero.


		Código:
	

void setup()
{
// Indicamos el pin que va a activar o desactivar la bobina del relé
pinMode(1, OUTPUT);
pinMode(2, OUTPUT);
pinMode(3, OUTPUT);
pinMode(4, OUTPUT);
pinMode(5, OUTPUT);
pinMode(6, OUTPUT);
pinMode(7, OUTPUT);
pinMode(8, OUTPUT);

digitalWrite(1, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(2, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(3, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(4, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(5, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(6, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(7, HIGH); 
digitalWrite(8, HIGH); 

}

void loop()
{
digitalWrite(1, HIGH); 
delay(1000);
digitalWrite(1, LOW); 
delay(1000); 
digitalWrite(2, HIGH); 
}

Gracias por los consejos y muy curioso la placa del PIC que has usado. Cosa que haré lo mismo que tengo pendiente.

*Edito:*
Para no entrar en confusión a la hora de programar, también no vovlerse loco, a veces vale la pena usar un IC llamado UNL2803
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f47/uln2803-salida-menor-voltaje-113630/
si no tuviera los diodos en la placa.

Para mi caso pongo al final pongo dos un buenos 74HC14.





Como tiene 8 relés a controlar, intentaré conseguir un IC con 8, porque este tiene 6. Lo se si existe, si existe, pueden avisar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

No hay de que.

La placa esta echa con CNC.

Yo uso el Pic 16F88 ya es antiguo pero me va muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## J2C

Meta

 Esa placa de 8 relays la alimentas desde los +5V del Arduino ????.



 Si tu respuesta fuese *si*, me parece que el regulador AMS1117-5.0 del Arduino Uno r3 no se banca todo el consumo.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta

Sí. 

Así que tengo que tener claro donde introducir los 24Vdc que quiero, ya que esta placa lo pondré para la lavadora.







Supuestamente quito el jumper y en el pin del centro llamado VCC no conecto nada. ¿Es así o me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

Meta

Si esa es la plaqueta que tu tienes delante tuyo, esos relay's consumen 72mA cada uno    !!!!.

Son de 5V y si usabas la alimentación del Arduino Uno como que no le gustaba al AMS117-5.0 la corriente que tomaban los 8 activados a la vez = 580mA    !!!!!!.


Adjunto Datasheet al post.




			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> ...... Así que tengo que tener claro donde introducir los 24Vdc que quiero, ya que esta placa lo pondré para la lavadora .....


Por que quieres usar 24Vdc ?????





			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> ...... Supuestamente quito el jumper y en el pin del centro llamado VCC no conecto nada. ¿Es así o me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos.


Así en el aire no podría decirte nada, mejor sube un esquema de dicha placa   !!!!, sino corremos el riesgo de indicarte cualquier cosa y me parece que nadie esta en condiciones de cargarse un Arduino Uno   .





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

No encuentro el esquema oficial. Se calentaba tanto que decidí no tocar nada.

El esquema no encuentro el oficial. En cuanto el motivo de usar 24 VDC. Porque las lavadores, por normativa, se asegura que se agarre bien la bobina del relé sobre todo el centrifugado cuando se mueve mucho. Lo hacen así de fábrica usando los 24 V por eso, para que no se suelte en las vibraciones, el de 12Vdc se ha demostrado que puede soltarse el relé un micro segundo, justo para dar fallas.

Y si, consume much. Menos mal q ue tengo dos fuentes alimentación de 30 VDC a 2.5 AMP.

12VDC puede sacar 4 Amp.

Así que no tengo problemas.






Saludos.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Sí.
> 
> Así que tengo que tener claro donde introducir los 24Vdc que quiero, ya que esta placa lo pondré para la lavadora.
> 
> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/re-1227915.png
> 
> Supuestamente quito el jumper y en el pin del centro llamado VCC no conecto nada. ¿Es así o me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos.





Si hace eso,quemaras la placa y posiblemente el Arduino.

Esa placa funciona a 5V y el jumper es para otra cosa no para alimentar por hay.

Te tendras que montar un circuito para bajar esos 24V a 5V y alimentar la placa por sus patillas de alimentaccion.

Saludos


----------



## Meta

Hola:






Este módulo de 8 relé lo compré porque me informé en alguna parte de Interne que se puede añadir 5V, 12V y 24VDC con fuente alimentación externa. El otro módulo viejo que me querían vender no se puede hacer y tampoco tenía optoacopladores. Tampoco tiene Jumper.

Supuestamente es este su esquema.





Tiene que ser conectado así y sin el Jumper puesto. Antes de hacerlo tengo que saber que es así realmente antes de quemar algo. Como pueden ver en el esquema de abajo, Arduino solo enciende los Les mientras activa el optoacoplador. Después del opto están los 24VDC. Estos relés aguantan hasta 30 VDC, las bobinas, claro.






Espero que se entienda lo que quiero decir.


----------



## pandacba

Tu esquema con fuente externa esta correcto


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Tu esquema esta correcto si los reles de tu placa son de 24V,si tu placa es igual que la mia,nunca podras ponerla a 24V,porque los quemaras.

Porque no pones una foto de tu placa y asi acabamos de una vez?

Tienes razon en que se puede poner a 5v-12v-24v,pero son diferentes placas depende de la que compres


Saludos


----------



## Meta

Se parece mucho a la tuya, por no decir que son iguales completamente.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Si es esa es igual que la mia,y no podras ponerla a funcionar nunca a 24V.

los reles son de 5V y los quemaras.

Saludos

Editado

Monta este circuito y podras ajustarlo de los 24v que tienes a los 5V que necesitas para los reles,contando que sea corriente continua.

Necesitas un radiador para el LM350.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Desde los 5 VDC, no 5 VDC por lo que tengo entendido. 

¿Qué quemo exactamente?

¿El bobinado del relé o otra cosa como el optoacoplador?

Sigo buscando información por si acaso.

Hoja de datos:
http://www.songle.com/en/pdf/20084141716341001.pdf

http://www.dx.com/es/p/8-channel-re...h-official-arduino-boards-224064#.VOENaC40_-s

Por lo que cuenta nuestra placa, soporte de netrada 5 V. Relés hasta los 24 V estandar. Aguanta el nuestro hasta 30 V, se recomienda no dejarlo al límite, por eso 24 V de siempre. Espero no equivocarme, seguiré buscando...

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

Meta

Por favor pisa el freno !!!! (con todo respeto ya que eres técnicamente muy capaz), y lee detenidamente la hoja de datos que adjunte anoche en mi post *#164* y que tu has colocado el link hoy. Somos varios los que te venimos diciendo que si es de 5V no soportara los 24V que tu deseas   !!!!.


Te adjunto un *.gif con los detalles que debes tener en cuenta:

Ver el archivo adjunto 125247

En el ítem *3. Ordering Information* no solo dice como se deben pedir a la fabrica sino que también *dicen como vienen marcados/identificados*   !!!!.


En el ítem *6. Coil Data Chart (at 20°)* te dice el *Coil Voltage Code* "*05*VDC", la *Coil Resistance* "*70*Ω", otras características y al final te indica una *MUY importante*: "*Max. Allowable Voltage* *120*%". 
A mi entender ese relay SRD-05VDC-SL-C solo se pueden aplicar hasta 11VDC. A esto lo he visto realizar en relay's de 12Vdc usados en camiones que tienen 24Vdc pero en ese caso le aplicaban un PWM típicamente del 60% bastante rápido.



Tu puedes hacer lo que desees probando o no, yo utilizare la frase de una modelo vernácula : "Te lo dejo a tu criterio".




Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: Después de buscarlo un rato en la web   , adjunto archivo con el esquemático de la placa de 8 Relay's asi queda completa la información de este thread !!!!!.

*P.D.2:* Corrección de *#164* por cambio de thread.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Veo que sigues no quiriendo ver que esa placa no te vale.

Con todos mis respetos esta placa es la que tenias que haber comprado,y no la de 5V.


Saludos


----------



## Meta

Entendido, me fijé en todo. Muchísimas gracias a todos y a todas. Seguiré adelante con el proyecto.


----------



## miglo

Juan Ruiz dijo:


> Veo que sigues no quiriendo ver que esa placa no te vale.
> 
> Con todos mis respetos esta placa es la que tenias que haber comprado,y no la de 5V.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola Juan Ruiz espero que no te enfades por el comentario que voy hacerte, vamos haber si le puede servir pero tiene que adaptar la tension de 24vdc a 5vdc, ya que de lo contrario como decis todos, posiblemente queme los reles, yo tengo una de 4 reles comprada en ebay que es de 5vdc y me va bien.
Meta haber si lo entiendes de esta manera, supongo que conoces un poco la ley de ohm, si a una resistencia, en este caso "bobina", le aplicas una tension tendras una determinada corriente circulando por ella, asimismo si a esa misma resistencia "bobina" le aplicas una tension mayor por la ley de ohm la corriente sera mayor con lo que si esa bobina esta diseñada por el fabricante para aguantar una cierta potencia al pasar mas corriente se calentara mas corriendo el riesgo de que se termine quemando. Puntilla final, por mi experiencia te puedo decir Meta que los fabricantes para ahorrar costes afinan mucho las tolerancias y aunque diga que aguanta tal tension o cual tension en el fondo no es verdad.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Lo he entendido. Estuve leyendo el mdelo SRD-05VDC-SL-C y a la gente. Por lo que se ve, tengo que usar JD-VV y GND del Jumper que son del relé directo con otra fuente de 5Vdc.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Ruiz

miglo dijo:


> Hola Juan Ruiz espero que no te enfades por el comentario que voy hacerte, vamos haber si le puede servir pero tiene que adaptar la tension de 24vdc a 5vdc, ya que de lo contrario como decis todos, posiblemente queme los reles, yo tengo una de 4 reles comprada en ebay que es de 5vdc y me va bien.
> Meta haber si lo entiendes de esta manera, supongo que conoces un poco la ley de ohm, si a una resistencia, en este caso "bobina", le aplicas una tension tendras una determinada corriente circulando por ella, asimismo si a esa misma resistencia "bobina" le aplicas una tension mayor por la ley de ohm la corriente sera mayor con lo que si esa bobina esta diseñada por el fabricante para aguantar una cierta potencia al pasar mas corriente se calentara mas corriendo el riesgo de que se termine quemando. Puntilla final, por mi experiencia te puedo decir Meta que los fabricantes para ahorrar costes afinan mucho las tolerancias y aunque diga que aguanta tal tension o cual tension en el fondo no es verdad.




Perdona pero no me voy a enfadar por nada,lo que dices en parte tienes razon,pero cuantos segundos va a tardar en quemarse?
El que se va a enfadar va a ser el que pregunta,pero creo que tambien lo tiene claro,lo va a poner a 24v si o si.

Saludos


----------



## Meta

No, jajajjajjjaja.
Lo voy a poner a 5 Vdc si o si. 
No me queda otra.


----------



## miglo

Las cosas puden tener varios caminos pero por que hay que escoger el recorrido mas largo pudiendo tomar el mas corto para llegar al mismo sitio. Jejeje que bien me ha quedado.
El que tengo yo que es de 4 reles va perfecto a 5Vdc, es mas lo tengo a traves de un lm7805 de 1Amp, con sus correspondientes filtros, que a su vez toma la tension de una fuente de 12Vdc.


----------



## focotfe

Hola. Recién estoy conociendo este grupo y me he leído el tema completo. Me dedico a reparar electrodomésticos y soy aficionado humilde y autodidacta a la electrónica. Desde hace tiempo vengo reemplazando electrónicas con controles electromecánicos tradicionales y recientemente dando tumbos con Arduino. He podido tomar notas estadísticas de comunes denominadores de las diferentes funciones en aparatos diversos. La mayoría de las funciones se pueden activar perfectamente sin hacerse tanto problema por temas de seguridad. "La jefa quiere que la cosa funcione, no le interesan códigos de error ni lucesitas ni nada".  Los temas que han tocado en el hilo casualmente los he intentado, pero el dimmer con optoacoplador y cruce por cero va mal a bajas velocidades. El motor universal "cacarea" (se conecta y desconecta permanentemente). Suponiendo que la frecuencia del PWM es baja y entraba en resonancia con los 50 ciclos del triac, la he cambiado internamente (por cierto algo complicado), pero no ha mejorado mucho. Utilizando un simple dimmer con potenciómetro el motor gira más suavemente, pero igualmente da problemas a bajas revoluciones. Les aclaro que el lavado en sí, según la carga de ropa, necesita entre 25 y 50vca, con devanados en serie. 
Pregunto: Han podido avanzar en esto? Han logrado algún circuito que funcione suavemente?.
Por cierto, hay diferentes tacogeneradores que sueltan a modo de magneto a máxima velocidad entre 25 y 100 vca, según el fabricante. Pero ojo que he podido leer tensiones de 2000v en circuito abierto... Todavía no he experimentado con eso.
Mucha suerte. SI necesitan información estoy para ayudar. Atte. Osvaldo
Adjunto una foto de mis experimentos


----------



## Meta

Hola @focotfe:

Sigo con el proyecto de la lavadora lentamente, pero sigo con ello, ya que estoy entretenido con este tutorial que puedes ver en proceso.

Tutorial en proceso.

Mañana compraré en TVNalber placa perforada y otros componentes que me falta para hacer pruebas reales de este circuito.





Tengo la mayoría de componentes pero me falta una placa para hacer pruebas.




Ver zoom.

De tanta polémica que he visto con los MOC con o sin cruce por cero, he comprado tres MOC3021 y otros tes MOC3041. Haré pruebas de todo tipo, antes con potenciómetro por si acaso.

En mi lavadora se usa 4 velocidades, su velocidad normal para lavar, y otros tres para el centrifugado. he hecho apuntes para saber que tensión debo poner en el circuito con los MOC.








ETAPA|STATOR|ROTOR|INFORMACIÓN
1º | 69 V | 65 V | Estado normal.
2º | 69 V | 101 V | Centrifugado velocidad 1.
3º | 70 V | 124 V | Centrifugado velocidad 2.
4º | 70 V | 200 V | Centrifugado velocidad 3.
5º | 0 V | 0 V | Detenido a 0 repentinamente pero el tambor se para por inércia.

Como puedes ver en la tabla de arriba, necesito la primera etapa que sumando 69 VAC + 65 VAC = 134 VAC. Es relativo, porque depende de la tensión que tengas en ese momento, suele estar entre los 110 VAC y 134 VAC como este caso. Tener como has comentado entre 25 VAC y 50 VAC es muy poco para el motor, por eso no te va bien, suponiendo que realmente es la tensión mínina del lavodo de tu lavadora. Para salir de dudas, he hecho pruebas con la lavadora puesta en marcha. Subiré otro vídeo por si acaso con el lavado normal de mi lavadora con la suma estator y rotor.

Haré dos proyectos, uno complejo y genérico para la mayoría de las lavadoras con pantalla o display de 20x4, lectura giro del motor RPM para saber si realmente está girando que es muy últil saber cuando se romple la correa y lo detecta, entre otras ventajas, leer el preostato o sensor de presión, etc.

El otro es más simple, con un PIC16F84A me basta. Sin Led ni display, solo lo justo. Aquí hay varios vídeos sobre las placas hechas y funcionando de sus lavadoras.

Ver enlace.

¡¡¡Ahhhhhhh!!! Otra cosa. Estas lavadoras no usa PWM, solo para corriente continua pero en alterna no. Lo tengo más que asimilado.

Si es posible, puedes subir vídeos como curiosidad. Que ganas tengo de montar ese circuito y todo está cerrado por "El día del trabajador".

Otra cosa más. Los mensajes de error y las lucesitas, es importantísimo, cuando más mensajes detellados, mejor encuentras y soluciona el o los problemas, así de simple.

Saludos desde Tenerife.


----------



## focotfe

Si necesitas material de electrónica me avisas. Busca la Clínica del Electrodoméstico Tenerife. Tengo algunas placas perforadas y material vario para el finde. Voy a empezar a coleccionar nuevamente lavadoras y máquinas viejas para probar. Tengo algunos motores y material de electrodomésticos para hacer mediciones parciales. Lamentablemente tuve que deshacerme de las carrocerías de la maquinaria en general porque mi casa se estaba abarrotando de trastos y mi esposa me dio el ultimátum. Deberé convencerla nuevamente....


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

No sabía que vendes electrónica, jejejeje. iré a visitar Clínica del Electrodoméstico Tenerife, por lo que veo está en Tacoronte.

Dentro de un rato desarmo un poco mi lavadora, compruebo las tensiones del estator y rotor, hago un vídeo y lo muestro aquí. 

Recuerda que el motor en nromal para lavado 25 a 50 Vac es muy poco, normal que no te funcione, repito que el mio es unos 100 y 134 Vac.

Lo comprobaré otra vez.

En cuanto a la placa no te preocupes, que tengo que comprar más cosas para Raspberry Pi 2 como el transformador, ventilador pqueo a 5 Vdc, disipadores, condensadores y más cositas. Gracias de todas formas.

Eso si, también cogeré lavadoras que tira la gente, aunque sea para piezas o la carcasa que haré mi propia placa aunque sean mecánicas.

Saludos.


----------



## focotfe

No. No vendo repuestos. Si necesitas te los doy.


----------



## Meta

Gracias.

Te pido que quites tu número personal por seguridad. Lo he apuntado en papel.

Este proyecto saldrá si o si y llevo muchos años. Soy de los que harán pijo el proyecto, con lucesitas y mensajes de error. Para apuros el que dices, como este.






Como no tengo más motores similares, haré pruebas co nuna bombilla, así no quemo mi única lavadora. Si esto funciona, que funcionará, nada de absolescencia programada.

Soy muy hobbista de la electrónica y si, saldrá adelante como sea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Más información de interés.






TDA1085C
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/TDA1085C-D.PDF

Así no usa PIC o Arduino directamente en bruto. Este IC ayuda mucho, eso si, hay que estudiarlo, comprenderlo  y saber usarlo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Parece ser que el esquema para lavadoras con los tres  optoacopladores MOC no funciona como esperaba. Por lo que he leído, se  suele usar el famoso y popular IC llamado TDA1085C. Para mi es la primera vez que lo veo, ejjejejeje y lo puedo conseguir a 2.57 € en mi tienda habitual.

En la página 8 tiene un esquema.
Ver el archivo adjunto 129024

Ver zoom.

Quiero montar este circuito, antes de comprar los componentes hago estas preguntas para estar seguro de lo que hago.

*1)* Justo donde pone Figur 4. Basic Application Circuit, hay 4 interruptores. ¿Para qué sirven?

*2)* ¿Es para conectar Arduino y controlar el motor?

*3)* Hay resistencias y condensadores, lo que no se su potencia a usar como puede ser un cuardo de Watio, 1W, 2W. Los condensadores igual, necesita saber los voltajes necesarios para no quemarlos y tampoco ser bruto.

Desde que tenga las cosas claras, empezaré a probarlo con Proteus para simularo y luego montarlo en una placa perforada y Protoboard como prototipo. Si todo sale bien, pues con una placa de verdad. 

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

focotfe dijo:


> Los temas que han tocado en el hilo casualmente los he intentado, pero el dimmer con optoacoplador y cruce por cero va mal a bajas velocidades.
> 
> *Estoy investigando, por lo que he leído, funcionan a partir de 100 V pero no se si habrá ma´s problemas o comportamientos no deseado.*
> 
> El motor universal "cacarea" (se conecta y desconecta permanentemente). Suponiendo que la frecuencia del PWM es baja y entraba en resonancia con los 50 ciclos del triac, la he cambiado internamente (por cierto algo complicado), pero no ha mejorado mucho. Utilizando un simple dimmer con potenciómetro el motor gira más suavemente, pero igualmente da problemas a bajas revoluciones. Les aclaro que el lavado en sí, según la carga de ropa, necesita entre 25 y 50vca, con devanados en serie.
> 
> *He estado horas y horas averiguando el motivo. Para solucionarlo o usas un PIC o Arduino que controle todo la rampa del motor para regular la carga de la lavadora. Más fácil es usar el por lo que he leído el TDA1085C.*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129024
> *Ver zoom. Página 8 del pdf.*
> *
> Lavado a 800 Rpm  609mV en pin 5
> Distribución a 1300 Rpm  996mV en pin 5
> Centrifugado Velocidad 1  5,912v en pin 5
> Centrifugado velocidad 2  12v  en pin 5*
> 
> Pregunto: Han podido avanzar en esto? Han logrado algún circuito que funcione suavemente?.
> Por cierto, hay diferentes tacogeneradores que sueltan a modo de magneto a máxima velocidad entre 25 y 100 vca, según el fabricante. Pero ojo que he podido leer tensiones de 2000v en circuito abierto... Todavía no he experimentado con eso.
> Mucha suerte. SI necesitan información estoy para ayudar. Atte. Osvaldo
> Adjunto una foto de mis experimentos



*Voy a intentar con el simulador Proteus para entender y probarlo.

Para saber un poco más, se recomienda leer estos PDF. 
La contraseña es: sinreparos

http://sinreparos.webcindario.com/tacogenerador.pdf
http://sinreparos.webcindario.com/ebook.pdf

Saludos.*


----------



## COSMICO

My bueno para control de motores, muy bueno, eso si un poco caro aqui en colombia.


----------



## Meta

COSMICO dijo:


> My bueno para control de motores, muy bueno, eso si un poco caro aqui en colombia.



Hola:

O montamos nuestra propia placa TDA1085C, o compramos si las venden una placa de fábrica como esta.






Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Ya que me pasaron un motor para hacer pruebas, voy a montar lo antes posible el circuito regulador de la velocidad del motor. 

No quiero perder el tiempo con el TDA1085C, hay que añadir muchos componentes y las lavadoras modernas no la incluyen.

Quiero hacer algo parecido en la protoboard un regulador de velocidad del motor como este. A pesar que no usa tacómetro, el motor gira. 





Información técnica.
Fuente.

Haré el regulador lo más sencillo posible, tanto con el potenciómetro y con los optoacopladores MOC30x1.

Montaré dos circuitos en la protoboard para probarlo, uno con potenciómetro y otro con los optoacopladores.



Ver zoom. (Error en el esquema).

Ya les contaré mis experiencias tanto buenas o las del chasco.  No quiero pegarme media vida para hacer funcionar un motor de lavadora. Empezaré con el *Circuito B*, si todo sale bien, me meto con el *Circuito A*.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Los opto para controlar un motor no tieen que tener detección de cruce por cero eso se utilza para el encendido de lámparas y resistencias de calefacción para preservar y prolongar la vida útil
La placa comercial para esos motores suele conseguirse con cierta facilidd esta basada en un pic y todos se contola a nivle de tensión de linea(porqu estaban echas para trabajar con el reloj mecanico)
Te explicaron que el campo va conectado en serie con el inducido?


----------



## J2C

Meta

Ambos esquemas están mal     !!!!!!


Ver el archivo adjunto 129099

Motor en paralelo con el triac, al conectar a 220Vca y darle que se mueva PUM    el triac.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta

Hola @J2C:

Me despisté.  Ahora este es el esquema que está bien. Casi me meto un estampido en las narices. Hay despistes que se pagan caro.



Ver zoom.

Hola @pandacba:

No no me lo esplicaron frente a tu pregunta.

El tema de los MOC, tengo los dos tipos para pronarlo. MOC3041 y el MOC3021, los sin cruce por cero y los cruce por cero. Probaré primero sin cruce por cero.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

pandacba dijo:


> Los opto para controlar un motor no tieen que tener detección de cruce por cero eso se utilza para el encendido de lámparas y resistencias de calefacción para preservar y prolongar la vida úti



Me han respondido esto:
Como que no es necesario. Claro que lo es porque no agregas ruido a la linea de tu casa.


----------



## COSMICO

Meta tiene toda la razón,


----------



## pandacba

No agregas ruido, pero te entorpece el control, para el ruido se coloca un filtro EMI, como los que tienen todo aparato con fuente swicning
La placa que viene para ese motor no utitliza ningún opto y lo maneja directo al triac via una R de 100 ohm, claro se rompe el triac y se lleva puesto el mciro(es lo que quiere el fabricante, ya que al triac lo cambias al micro no puedes y debes comprar su placa)

Hago controles con triacs, y utilzo los comunes si no no puedo controlar el disparo donde yo deseo, pues precisamente es lo que me perrmie variar su velocidad y no en un solo punto, y para el ruido un filtro EMI y no hay problema
Lo que puse no fue por capricho trabajo en eso desde hace muchos años, incluso haciendo pwm sinusoidales.....

He realizado placas como la que tu quieres hacer y no una sola y hay muchísimas funcionndo con motores de los dos tipos.

Que te hace pensar que el TDA1085 y su circuito no te va a generar ruido???? volves al mismo punto ese CI o el de siemens traabajan de modo análgo aunque el de Siemens es más avanzado.....

Te preocuapa el ruido, y todo motor de tipo universal como las licuadoras taladros y semejantes meten ruido en la linea......
Te has fijado en los taladros, procesadoras de alimentos que tiene control por triac si siquiera llevan un filtro en la entrada??? y meten ruido.... vaya novedad

De echo hoy el triac y el tiristor estan en deshuso por causa de los mosfet y de los IGBT pero en el inicio todo se contolaba con scr y es bastante sencillo, si buscas algunos libros viejitos veras que se controlaban desde motorcitos pequeños hasta motores de varios cientos de HP y el principio es el mismo y por no detenerte a pensar estas estancado con algo que tiene fácil resolución


----------



## papirrin

Pandacba ya se menciono antes _(unos mensajes antes) que ese circuito el del mensaje 195 *no* es por PWM ni por pseudosenoidales. es una especie de potenciometro digital y si necesita Optos con deteccion de cruce por cero. si cambia de esquema es otra historia.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Se usa el filtro EMI.





http://fadisel.es/cebek-components/...0v-6a-conector-ie-cebek-c-8201_r_321_730.aspx

Mientras me funcione el traic con o sin cruce por cero, me da igual.

Me falta comprar algunos componentes electrónicos, y el de 100 Ω prefiero mandarle de 5 W y el que tengo es de 2 W por si acaso.

Montaré primero en la protoboard el *Circuito B*. Quiero hacerlo de alguna manera que no se rompa, porque el fabricante quiere que si se rompa.

En cuanto al TDA1085C lo veo muy engorroso para hacerlo, eso si, controla efecto rampa el motor. Con un PIC o Arduino me imagino programarlo desde cero.

Probaré con una bombilla antes de poner un motor ajjajajajaja. Por si caso. No quiero quedarme sin motor. 

Debo conseguir más motores.

@pandacba. ¿Has hecho algo con motores de lavadoras? 
Recuerda que no es lo mismo manejar un motor al vacío que meterle peso como agua junto con ropa, por eso en el TDA1085C habla de la rampa. Así no va ni embalado ni se para o tiene velocidades inestables.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo

Venga Meta que ya falta poco. lo de los 3 triacs lo he descartado.
En la lavadora que tengo, como usa un motor universal, se hace, creo yo, con PWM, pues tengo dibujado todo el circuito de la placa y ataca el BTB16 directamente desde el micro a traves de un transistor, con su correspondiente circuito, el cual dispara la puerta del triac. Asimismo tanto las electrovalvulas, como la bomba de desague, como el cierre de puerta se activan con sendos triacs disparados con transistores(W19 o W18), que parecen ser digitales, pero vete a saber, ya que el de la electrovalvula principal fallaba como una escopeta de feria, hablo del de la lavadora que estoy intentando reparar, y cuando me llegaron unos transistores bc que compre por ebay cambie el supuestamente digital y puse el nuevo y eboala a funcionar la electrovalvula perfectamente, el unico problema que sigo teniendo es que una vez llenado el bombo se para la lavadora y no lava y hay estoy, me da que el micro esta tocado hace todo bien menos activar el motor de lavar.

Yo ya tengo casi todo el programa terminado menos el tema del puñetero control del motor lavar-centrifugar, control con PWM, con lcd de 20x4 donde sale en todo momento la informacion, tenia atrancado el tema de la temperatura pero ya esta tambien resuelto, para esto uso el DS18B20 que va de lujo, eso si a mi manera, las pruebas en proteus van bien solo tengo un problemilla que me a surgido haciendo unas pruebas con la lavadora y no se como poner la funcion para resolverlo, y eso que estoy leyendo y leyendo si alguien sabe como resolverlo pues de maravilla, el problema en cuestion es el siguiente: supongamos que hemos puesto un proceso de lavado y una vez puesta la lavadora en funcionamiento nos damos cuenta de que el programa que hemos puesto es erroneo, lo que quisiera es no tener que ir a cero y empezar de nuevo si no que cambiando el programa solo con volver a dar inicio la lavadora haga el nuevo programa, tampoco es un problema grabe, por lo demas nada mas resuelva esto pues pondre toda la informacion y haber de que somos capaces entre todos.

Posdata: Hoy en dia los sistemas, que utilizan las lavadpras, de proteccion los desconozco pero despues de haber hecho todo el esquema electrico de la lavadora que quiero reparar veo que en mi opinion y hay es donde mas me sorprende los fabricantes son unos chapuzeros, ojo es mi opinion, digo esto por que de programar soy un principiante pero de electronica entiendo y que en la placa se utilice una fase como negativo a la vez me merece muy poca seriedad, de hecho lo descubri por que me dio un calambrazo de narices, mas siendo siendo fabricantes tan prestigiosos, no me estraña que cuando un simple triac, como es de la puerta, casca se pueda llevar por delante un monto de cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la puerta, por ejemplo el transistor que comentado antes de la electrovalvula o incluso un diodo rectificador que biene del presostato y le da la informacion al micro de que el tanque esta lleno de agua, todo esto tomado directamente de los 230 VAC, con lo sencillo que es hacer lo mismo pero con 5VDC.
Meta vengaaaaaaa


----------



## pandacba

Error no es que se utilce una fase como negátivo, para poder disparar el triac la masa del circuito debe estar referenciado a una de las fases, incluso en la placa esta marcado como neutro.
Si te dio una descarga eléctrica es por falta de previsibilidad y no informarte adecuadamente.
Cuando se trabaja con tiristores o triac's con corriente de linea hay que hacerlo con mucha prudencia ya que el circuito se encuentra referenciado a una de las fases de linea, eso es asi desde que se inventaron estos dispositivos

Otro tema, un optoacoplador con disparo por cruce por cero, solamente lo hace en ese punto y en ninguno más, por ello no sirven para el control de motores. ya que es imposible variar el angulo de disparo, ya que tiene disparo fijo en el cruce por cero, desde el mismo principio fue un error garrafal su inclusión, insisto aunque no les guste pero es la realidad, uno es el mundo de la programación y otro el mundo eléctrónico en si, si no se aprende electrónica bien se cometeran errores como este con perdidas de tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero, lo que se hubiera evitado con el conocimiento adecuado

Otra cosa que veo desconoces es que existe el SPWM y que no es otra cosa que un pwm trabajando con una onda senoidal y que es bastante interesante para el control de estos motores, como que seguro saben que ese motor se puede alimentar con continua, conozco una persona que reconociendo su limitación para el control en AC pero que sabia muy bien en continua, lo hizo trabajar en DC y funciona joya!


----------



## miglo

pandacba dijo:


> Error no es que se utilce una fase como negátivo, para poder disparar el triac la masa del circuito debe estar referenciado a una de las fases, incluso en la placa esta marcado como neutro.
> Si te dio una descarga eléctrica es por falta de previsibilidad y no informarte adecuadamente.
> Cuando se trabaja con tiristores o triac's con corriente de linea hay que hacerlo con mucha prudencia ya que el circuito se encuentra referenciado a una de las fases de linea, eso es asi desde que se inventaron estos dispositivos


Vamos haber pandacba, seguramente me espresado mal con lo de utilizar una fase como negativo, ya lo se lo de disparar el triac y lo de estar referenciado y esta claro que si me dio una descarga es por culpa mia, faltaria mas, lo que yo intento dar a entender es que crees que para aquellos que no conocen el funcionamiento, en este caso de una lavadora, y que lo entienden como lo he entendido yo, una vez estudias el esquema electrico, crees que deve ser algo mas facil de reparar y resulta que no lo es asi, de hecho se diseñan desgraciadamente para avaratar costes, !!y sigue siendo mi opinion!!, por otro lado mantengo lo de que son unos chapuceros, me expliques lo que me quieras explicar.

Cualquier fabricante que se precie tiene que pensar en primer lugar por el bien en general de todo aquel, tanto si es el tecnico de turno de dicha marca como si es un simple usuario, que tiene su derecho a intentar repararse sus electrodomesticos, en este caso lavadora, yo por ejemplo me reparo mi television o cualquier aparato electronico de mi casa incluso lo de la familia a coste casi cero, y veo que el diseño, en mi opinion no les ahorra apena costes, es mas si se mira el circuito y se analiza creo que separando la alterna de la continua no encarece el producto apenas "puedo estar equibocado pero creo que no", por lo tanto deverian esforzarse en mejorar sus productos, maxime cuando como en este caso es una marca importante en el mercado, y a la vez la seguridad  de los mismos, tal y como yo lo veo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza que se estropee el triac de cierre de puerta y se valla al garete la placa electronica de control, que si hubiese estado separado de la continua creo que no hubiese ocurrido y que luego preguntes por comprar una nueva, y en este caso te sale mas varato comprar una lavadora nueva que la placa, ya que si una lavadora nueva la puedes tener por unos 400€ y una placa la de este caso te piden 240€ pues ya me diras. 

Espero no haber sido un cansino con la manera de responder pero son cosas que me indignan, compras electrodomesticos confiando en la marca y luego resulta que dejan mucho que desear y gracias que algunos sabemos repararnos algunos de estos electrodomesticos y es mas contamos en muchisimas ocasiones con gente como vosotros que si alguna duda tenemos nos las explicais lo mejor que sabeis. Venga un saludo


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

El tema de los MOC3021 y el MOC3041, tanto que tengan curce por cero o no, para estar seguro por mi propia experiencia, lo probaré y les contaré. Unos dicen una cosa, otros dicen otra. Para desplazamiento de la señal de corte como dice nuestro amigo, sería con el MOC3021, sin cruce por cero, para el tema de regular una bombilla de tugteno o un motor universal de lavadora.

Si es para controlar electroválvulas se usan triac como interruptor, aquí explica.






Ver zoom.






Para no arriesgarme quemar el motor de la lavadora que me dejó nuestro amigo @focotfe, probaré con una bombilla normal de 100 W que encontré guardado durante mucho tiempo y poco uso.

Para finalizar, un _filtro EMI_.

Ya monté el *Circuito B*, lo que me asusta que los cables son muy finos y se pueden quemar. Dándo un poco velocidad o poca luz y muy poco tiempo de uso, a lo mejor escapa.



Ver zoom.

Si todo va bien, me meteré con los optoacopladores, los MOC3021 y Arduino. Aunque el proyecto final haré placa con PIC y otro con Arduino.

Me toca probar si enciende y regula la luz.

Un cordial saludo.

*Edito:*

En mi circuito que tengo montado en la protoboard de la imagen de arriba, no le he puesto la resistencia R7 de 12 KΩ porque no tengo. 

¿Es necesario ponerlo?

Espero que no.

En cuanto a los optoacopladores, con cruce por cero es para los triac como interrutor usando MOC3041 para las electroválvulas y bomba de agua, los sin cruce por cero para que haya desplazamiento de ángulo los MOC3021 para el motor universal.






Esquema cambio giro del motor, velocidad. Ya quitaré los relés y pondré los MOC en este esquema.


----------



## miglo

Meta el filtro EMI lo puedes conseguir de cualquier lavadora, que no sea muy antigua, en desuso.
Con respecto a lo de las electrovalvulas y demas que te parece lo que adjunto:
Con esto ahorras reles.


----------



## Meta

Hola miglo:

Tngo que leer, comprobar y ver pruebas con cálculos incluidos para ello. El emi, es verdad, en la lavadora se usa filtros antiparasitos.






Un saludo.


----------



## miunllao

De lo que comentan ustedes:
*Para cargas resistivas, cruce por cero.
*Para cargas inductivas, sin cruce por cero.
...De que libro puedo constatar eso? O cual es el fundamento?
Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Es, muy simple, por ejemplo un calefactor electrico, o una simple lámpara incandescente, cuando estan frías tienen su menor resistencia, por lo tanto si enciende en la cresta puede dañarse, de echo le resta vida útil ya que en ese punto la corriente es máxima y mayor que en regimen normal, en camio si se enciende en el cruce por cero, la corriente sera creciente y no como un golpe al conectar en otro punto sobre todos  en la cresta.
Por el contrario una carga inductiva en modo on/off deberia encenderse en la cresta, ya que luego de la cresta la corriente desciende, por las caracteristicas inductivas si la corriente ya no puede crecer porque es máxiam y luego decrece, en cambio en el cruce por cero, en el cambio de polaridad y creciente hace que se produzca una sobre corriente y sobre tensión que al ser creciente favorece el efecto.

Tine que ver con los princiipios mismos de funcionamiento y comportamiento de las resistencias y las inductancias... y es fácil verlo haciendo pequeños ensayos y observando con osciloscopio.

Ojos todo estos referido al encendio on/off cuando se produce el control mediante un SCR, variando el angulo de disparo, ya no sirve un opto con detección de cruce por cero, incluso no tien ni siquiera sntido ya que no permitira el disparo en el reso del ciclo salvo en el cruce por cero


----------



## miunllao

Para Meta:
En youtube con el titulo: Controlar la velocidad de un Motor Universal con Arduino-LabView

La programacion en Labview para el motor universal se hizo con PWM.
Yo he intentado tal como en el video con 03 optos y no me sale jeje (ya le hize la consulta al autor, espero su respuesta)


----------



## vrainom

pandacba dijo:


> existe el SPWM que no es otra cosa que un pwm trabajando con una onda senoidal y que es bastante interesante para el control de estos motores, como que seguro saben que ese motor se puede alimentar con continua, conozco una persona que reconociendo su limitación para el control en AC pero que sabia muy bien en continua, lo hizo trabajar en DC y funciona joya!


Yo conozco esa técnica como DC chopper y sí está útil y sencilla porque te ahorra los capacitores de un pwm convencional pero funciona básicamente igual. Sólo montas la señal pwm en la directa pulsante.

Algo que se puede hacer para aislar completamente el control lógico del triac es proporcionarle una fuente aislada a la compuerta del triac y activarlo con un opto 817 o similar para poder brindarle un tren de pulsos.


----------



## Meta

miunllao dijo:


> Para Meta:
> En youtube con el titulo: Controlar la velocidad de un Motor Universal con Arduino-LabView
> 
> La programacion en Labview para el motor universal se hizo con PWM.
> Yo he intentado tal como en el video con 03 optos y no me sale jeje (ya le hize la consulta al autor, espero su respuesta)



Hola:

Ni encuentro el vídeo de opto. Puedes ponerlo aquí, también hablaré con el autor. Eso si, mañana voy a probar el Triac a ver si controlo la velocidad con un potenciómetro, bbueno, la velocidad no, primero una bombilla por si acaso.

Les contaré mis experiencias, espero que no me explote. Precisamente en esta placa, no lo hago ahora mismo porque es de noche.


----------



## miunllao

No puedo pegar el enlace por tener pocos  mensajes. Buscalo con ese nombre


----------



## Meta

Hola:

No se si será este.





Dentro de unas horas, a probas carnavales en mi casa con una sola bombilla.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Por fin encontré un hueco hoy para seguir con el proyecto. Hice pruebas con el tric BT139-600 regulando la intensidad de la bombilla de 100 W / 220 VAC.






Les dejo un vídeo.





Como pueden ver, no es gran cosa. Ahora me toca compronar el cableado del motor que me dejaron y comprobar si regula la valocidad. Más información en el enlace de abajo. Poco a poco según haga cosas lo presento.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2015/06/regulador-de-luz-con-el-triac-bt-139.html

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola gente del foro:

He probado el motor de una lavadora, al iniciar el motor, empieza lento y va incrementando su velocidad.

En mi lavadora esto no ocurre así, otros motores si ocurre. ¿Les pasa lo mismo?

Aquí dejo otro mini avance sobre el control de velocidad del motor.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2015/06/regulacion-velocidad-motor-lavadora-con.html

Saludos.


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> Hola gente del foro:
> 
> He probado el motor de una lavadora, al iniciar el motor, empieza lento y va incrementando su velocidad.
> 
> En mi lavadora esto no ocurre así, otros motores si ocurre. ¿Les pasa lo mismo?


Hola Meta, haber varias cosas:

1º Dices que has probado el motor de una lavadora, supongo que como lo explicas es un motor universal, si es asi es logico lo que dices (incrementa las revoluciones asta llegar al maximo).

2º El de tu lavadora es universal?, el de mi lavadora es unirversal y funciona asi. 

3º Supongo que el fabricante diseña el programa para que cuando lave funcione a unas revoluciones, esto es con algun sistema parecido, creo yo, a PWM, fijas. Cuando entra en modo de centrifugado pues lo que hace es empezar a bajas revoluciones y asi sucesivamente las va incrementado asta el maximo del motor o lo que el fabricante haya diseñado teniendo en cuenta que cuando lava luego biene el aclarado y dependiendo de que modo se haya fijado, para lavar, pues tendra 3 o 4 o incluso 5 aclarados, supongo yo, ten encuenta que yo te hablo desde el punto de vista de mi lavadora, hoy en dia supongo que aun sera mejor los sistemas que utilizen las lavadoras pero como lo que tenemos son estas lavadoras pues es con lo que hay que jugar.  

4º Creo que ya lo comente el circuito de mi lavadora ataca la puerta del triac a traves de un transistor con un condensador de tantalo y un circuito que lo acompaña. El triac es un BTa16 y la red snuber es de R=220 y C=22nf 

5º Ten encuenta que no es lo mismo usar el dimer con una bombilla que con un motor, yo supongo que el circuito A es el que de algun modo se usa en estas lavadoras de motor universal


----------



## Meta

Hola miglo:

Lo probñé con un motor que me regaló focotfe.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pwm-motor-lavadora-107649/index10.html#post1020007Se quejaba precisamente de eso. El motor es SENLI clase F modelo U3.47.02.P06, 195 W - 3.5A. Dentro de unas horas, cogeré el de mi lavadora que es otro modelo y lo probaré ya que se las tensiones que debo usar tal como lo comprobé en su día 



 creada.

El centroifugado es nomral que lo haga así, primero despacio y luego aumenta la velocidad. Lo que no es normal que su velocidad normal sea así, al menos me lo parece, de todas formas comprobaré el motor demi lavadora a modo libre y otra prueba con el tambor sin el frontal principal, lo haré con el regulador que hice, jejejejeje.

Les dejo un simulador de lavadora, que en realidad es para ver el funcionamiento por USB o por wi-fi sus movimientos. Al final haré varias placas diferentes,una muy básico con le PIC16F84A y otros modelos hasta con LCD.

Sigo con los experimentos, saludos.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

He probado el motor universal de mi lavadora Beko comparando con el otro motor. Hace lo mismo, aunque le entregues la tensión alta, tarda en arrancar. Lo curioso que cuando está en la lavadora, no veo este efecto de retardo. 






Le he puesto una bombilla de 100 W en paralelo al motor universal, locuras mías.

Luego les subo un vídeo.

Gracias por la explicación @miglo. Suelo publicar los experimentos por aquí y en el Blog. El siguiente paso no usar potenciómetro del circuito, sino un opotoacoplador para encender y apagar una bombilla de 220 V.


Controlado con un PIC. Para varias de velocidad del motor o intensidad de la luz, usaré tres optoacopladores como sustituto del potenciómetro haber si realmente funciona.

Gacias por los consejos de ustedes el proyecto está siguiendo adelante.

Sigo investigando...


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> El centroifugado es nomral que lo haga así, primero despacio y luego aumenta la velocidad. Lo que no es normal que su velocidad normal sea así, al menos me lo parece, de todas formas comprobaré el motor demi lavadora a modo libre y otra prueba con el tambor sin el frontal principal, lo haré con el regulador que hice, jejejejeje.
> 
> Sigo con los experimentos, saludos.



Creo que si que es normal ya que yo he probado el motor de mi lavadora, en vacio, y empieza lento para ir subiendo su velocidad asta que llega al maximo.

Posdata: Ojo, estamos hablando de motor universal(con escobillas).

Ese motor es identico al mio, mas enconcreto tengo 2 motores y los 2 son iguales, la lavadora que tengo es Bosch.

Perdona, se me olvidaba decirte que yo estoy haciendolo en C y tu por lo que veo en Arduino, a mi ya me cuesta aprender C con que arduino ni te cuento.

Tambien quiero decirte que aqui la tension es de 230AC


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Los motores que uso son universal con escobillas. Haré varios proyectos, de simples a complejos. Simple solo usando un PIC para control básico de una lavadora, el complejo, usando un LCD como lavadora normal, pero este, controlo que me de la gana, pro ejemplo, si la lavadora se para con agua dentro, como tiene menús, lo puedo controlar los motores que yo quiera para sacarla.

Usaré tanto PIC escrito en asm como Arduino. Así la gente podrá montar sus placas dependiendo lo que tenga al  alcance. Arduino usaré el UNO con el microcontrolador tipo DIP para no usar toda la placa. También Arduino Micro com proyecto final que es como un PIC18F4550 tipo DIP.

Les dejo un vídeo para que vean su funcionamiento y saquen concluisones. Luego a probar con el tambor sin agua y más tarde con agua haber como se comporta, sobre todo la parte de la velocidad. En condiciones normales, no veo el motor que hace el efecto rampa, es decir, empieza lento hasta alcanzar una velocidad máxima. También sacaré vídeos.






Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola de nuevo:

Acabo de probar el motor dentro de la lavadora, ya  publicaré vídeos que  tardan en subirse en youtube. Mi experiencia me  dice cosas que ahora  comento y no me esperaba, si cuando el motor  trabaja en vacío.







He  probado el motor con ropa de mi lavadora Beko, tiene ropa en su   interior, mucha, si nagua. El motor como que le cuesta arrancar si lo   dejo en baja potencia, si le pongo un poco más de vlocidad, empeiza  lento, acaba aumentando de velocidad poco a poco y con fuerza. Está  claro que de esa manera no es una manera adecuada. 

Mi lavadora en modo normal, trabaja desde que arranca y se acabe el  ciclo a una velocidad constante, por ejemplo, se pega diez minuto  haciendo este ciclo, y tiene 3 de 10 minuto cada uno.



> *Empieza con velocidad normal a lavar durante 15 segundos.
> Se detiene durante dos segundos.
> Cambia de sentido y lava 15 segundos.
> Se detiene 2 seg.
> Lava cambiando el sentido de giro otra vez durante 15 seg.
> Así en un total de 10 minutos.*


Lo que he conseguido y  de forma manual, es cuando pasa 15 segundos, como siempre, le cuesta  arrancar, va cogiendo velocidad, desconecto el motor de la toma  corriente y tarda en pararse unos 6 segundos.

La ropa puede lavar de esa manera, pero no me gusta, está como el motor forzado y no es forma.

He hecho prueba adrede,  de arrancar mucho a velocidad rápida, quito el  cable cuando pase dos o tres segundos, lo vuelvo a enchufar, así al  estilo PWM con mis manos, me he dado cuanta que casi mantengo la  velocidad de inicio como la final de los 15 seg, activos, así que...

...a probar el microcontrolador que haga ese tipo de secuencias. Hago  notas de como se comporta incluyendo vídeos para estudiarlo mejor y lo  programo al estilo PWM. Eso si, no tiene el mismo resultado sin ropa,  sin agua que con agua y ropa, la velocidad del motor varía, ya que no  uso el tacómetro.

Esto del tacómetro es muy importante. Habrá que averiguar como controlo el tacómetro de pasar señal alterna al microcontrolador, aún así, intentaré controlar el motor dependiento de la ropa que tenga y el peso calculando un promedio, el arranque tiene que ser fuerte, justo antes de que coja inercia y más velocidad, lo pongo a baja pontencia, esto con un microcontrolador se hace de forma rápida, como dije, al estilo PWM.

Les pongo un vídeo a lo que me refiero.





¿Alguna experiencia o opinión respecto a ello?

Saludos.


*Edito**:*

Haciendo pruebas de todo tipo, si se me ocurre usar el control del motor sin tacómetro, siempre le cuesta arrancar o se embala, no es estable. Así que no me queda más remedio que montar el TDA1085C, de paso también usar el potenciómetro digital si el caso fuera necesario, llamado X9C104P.

Esquema.




Potenciómetro digital.




Aquí uno lo ha hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Estoy intentado hacer una prueba rápida con Arduino, motor de escobillas  para hacer el cambio de giro. En esta ocasión, quiero controlar el  cambio de giro con relés y una pantalla LCD. El ejemplo que quiero hacer  es sencillo.

Quiero lograr este funcionamiento para Arduino:



 Enciende Arduino.
 Muestra mensaje en el LCD.
 Aparece un contador cuenta atrás que dura 10 segundos antes de iniciar el proceso.
 Se activan los relés en el cual actúa el cambio de giro.
 Se detiene 15 segundos.
 Cambio de giro con los relés durante 15 segundos.
 Se vuelve a detener durante 15 segundos.
 Así son 11 procesos repetitivos el cambio de giro.
 
Se usa dos salidas digitales para cada relés.

Por ahora he hecho un código base no funcional, hay que mejorarlo. Antes  de conectar nada, quiero programar el código para que no de problemas y  queme el motor, eso si, prbaré con una bombilla primero por si acaso.


		Código:
	

// include el código de la librería.
#include <LiquidCrystal.h>

// Inicializa la librería con sus pines indicados.
// RS, RW, Enable, D4, D5, D6, D7.
LiquidCrystal lcd(8, NULL, 9, 4, 5, 6, 7);

unsigned long inicio, fin, transcurrido;
long Veces = 0;

int LuzFondo = 10; // Pin 10 para saber que es luz de fondo.

void setup()
{
   // Formato de pantalla.
  lcd.begin(16, 2);
  lcd.print("Foro ELECTRONICA");


  pinMode(3,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(2,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(LuzFondo,OUTPUT);

  digitalWrite(LuzFondo, HIGH);
  //digitalWrite(2, !LOW); // !LOW es HIGH.
  //digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  Serial.begin(115200);
}

void loop()
{
  lcd.setCursor(0,1);
  lcd.print(inicio=millis()/15000); // 15 seg. antes de empezar.

     for (int i=0; i <= 10; i++)
   {
   
  digitalWrite(2, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 OFF");
  digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 OFF");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(2, !HIGH);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 ON ");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(2, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 OFF");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(3, !HIGH);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 ON ");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 OFF");
  delay(2000);

Veces++;
 lcd.setCursor(0,1);
 lcd.print(Veces);
  
  }

  delay(1000000);

     // Cuando llegue aquí, tiene que pararse el motor siempre.
     // No se que instrucciones darle para que lo haga.
}

Quiero hacer eso, con el LCD y cambio de giro del motor. Sólo eso.





Ver esquema.

¿Alguna ayuda sobre la programación?

Que muestre el tiempo cuentra atrás cada 15 segundos en el LCD.
Los pasos escrito arriba tienen que cumplir.

Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Scooter

Nooooo, noooooooo, noooooooooo. Delays noooooooooo,  delays nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Delay= equipo muerto. Eso significa, por ejemplo, que NO PUEDES PARAR LA LAVADORA, cosa absolutamente imprescindible.
Hay una librería chulisima para usar los timers.

Como ahora tienes toooooodo el tiempo del mundo puedes hacer el pwm a mano, indicar en el display cuanto tiempo falta, controlar la temperatura etc.
Si compras un micro de 16MHz y luego lo pones a dormir 16s, eso no es absurdo, es mucho más que absurdo. Ya que lo tienes, que trabaje!!. En todo caso échate tu a dormir, no el micro.

Por cierto feliz delay nuevo.

Perdón año nuevo.


Edito: He estado releyendo el código con detenimiento y es terrible la adicción a los delays.
Lo del delay un millón del final me mata más aún que los demás...
Has de poner un control de usuario, un botón para iniciar y parar el lavado. Como está a la media hora de acabar se enciende sola y vuelve a lavar aunque no haga falta.
Si tienes mucho que lavar, la lavadora pasa de tu cara; cuando acabas un lavado te toca esperar el delay un millón porque la lavadora quiere. 
Si te das cuenta de que has puesto una prenda que no toca no puedes parar. Te aguantas a que la lavadora lave porque ella quiere.
Luego que hace, ¿lava diez veces ella sola si o si y luego tiras la lavadora?¿o la tienes que desenchufar y enchufar de nuevo?
Tienes que poner un control de usuario, más incluso que el display. Las lavadoras siempre han tenido mandos, display sólo últimamente.
Quita todos los delays y usa timers. Como mal menor, se pueden poner bucles de delays muy cortos y dentro del bucle se verifica si se pulsa un botón, se actualiza el display etc. Lo malo de este cutre-método es que el código adicional distorsiona el tiempo, aunque para lavar lo mismo dará que sean 15" que 15 y un cuarto, la verdad.
En serio, usa timers e interrupciones, algún día tendrás que aprender a usarlos. Los delays son una plaga.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Entendido lo de los relés, eso si, estaba probando. Aquí hay consejos por el cual no hay que usar los delay como dices, exceptuando los microrebotes de los pulsadores a uno 100 ms, o lo que es lo mismo 0.1 seg.

http://www.educachip.com/razones-no-usar-funcion-delay-en-arduino/

Estoy indignado de una cosa con este proyecto de pruebas, se me bajaron las palancas de la casa y no me fucniona el relé K2,  pesnaba que era el transistor, pero no, porque me enciende el Led rojo pero no activa el relé, rompí el diodo D2 para sustituirlo, no es el diodo, probé el relé directamente y funciona, solo el relé, claro. Así que tiene que ser el optoacoplador. 

Por mucho que encienda el Led D2, opté por el relé K3 del INT 3, al rato de apagarse y encender la bombilla, se vuelve a bajar las palancas de mi casa, el *magnetotérmico*, no el digerencial, sin chispas o estampido de algo.

El optoacoplador le pasó lo mismo del INT 3 que al INT 2, se acabó máspruebas. Dentro de un rato pongo mis experiencias en mi blog sobre este proyecto. Deja ver si venden estos optoacopladores a parte en mi local habitual. En este mismo momento me quedan unos minutos para subir un vídeo qu esubiré aquí para que vean la idea del proyecto.

Dejo claro que aún no he puesto el motor, primero uan bombilla de 100 W a 230 VAC 50 Hz en España. A lo mejor de apagar y encender la bolbilla cada dos segundos, se bajaron las palancas, aunque no entiendo, porqué se fastidian los optoacopladores.

Estoy un poco desmotivado por tonterías como estas. Dejo una imagen como curiosidad.






Vídeo.





Saludo.


----------



## Scooter

Pon un esquema a ver por que salta "la palanca" ¿es diferencial o magnetotérmico, no me ha quedado claro?
Cuando quites los delays podrás hacer el control de fase por software sin muchos dramas, ahorrarás bastante y ganarás flexibilidad.
No se para que lleva esa placa optoacopladores y relés, es como aislar dos veces. Hay placas de relés sólo con transistores, es más lógico.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

He editado arriba de color rojo la palanca que es.

Los módulos con optoacopladores lo hicieron después porque tiene mayor protección y la gente lo pedía.

Esquema:



Ver zoom.

De entrada cuando lo probé funciona bien, lo que al rato salta el magnetotérmico y se fastidia el optoacoplador, y no estoy seguro del todo que sea eso, debería, ya que es lo que es. He etsado probado el los relés todo el rato sin carga, es decir, sin bombilla y no le pasa nada.


----------



## Scooter

Un motor ac no cambia de sentido así, cambia si inviertes el inductor respecto al inducido. Usa un sólo relé de dos circuitos así seguro que aciertas y te ahorras un pin. O sus dos relés.en el mismo pin conectados al revés.
Lo del opto que se rompe me resulta extraño. No le veo sentido.
El control de fase lo puedes hacer con el arduino, tendrás más control y gastarás menos.


----------



## Meta

Hola mimuy distinguido amigo:

Hay que suar los dos relés, al menos mi lavadora es así. El tercero es para la resistencia del calentador, el cuarto relé va en serie con la corriente principal, si se recaliente el motor o pasa algo, se activa, abre el ciercuito y el motor no gira como seguridad.

Así funciona mi lavadora.






 Para cambiar de sentido el motor universal, tienes que cambiar de escobillas dejando el STATOR como está, así se cambia el sentido, tal como indica abajo.






Poco a poco se diseñará elmejor circuito para la lavadora, ahora estamos todo el rato conpruebas y más pruebas, campeón. 

Sigo con ello.


----------



## Scooter

R1 y R2 se pueden sustituir sin problemas por uno de dos circuitos. Aunque supongo que saldrán más baratos dos de un circuito, porque los módulos chinos esos son casi gratis.
Para la resistencia de caldeo yo pondría un triac;.menos chispas y desgastes y es una carga resistiva con la que los triacs se llevan muy bien. Además podrás controlar la potencia, por control de fase irá regular porque suelen ser muchos vátios, pero por ciclos enteros irá muy bien.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Las lavadoras que veo por todas partes cuando los voy a reparar, todas, pero todos los motores universales que he visto, usan como mínino en la placa dos relés y son el cambio de sentido del motor. 

Mi lavadora usa triac para el blocapuerta, dos triacs más para las electroválvulas entrada de agua, y un triac más para el motor bomba de agua. Son triac pequeños, tiene uno grande que es el BT139 de 16 A para el motor principal.

De todas maneras, cuando en mi casa esté completamente solo, probaré el motor, digo solo porque tuve bronca mi familia al bajar dos veces el magnetotérmico.

Felices fiestas.


----------



## Scooter

Serán más baratos dos relés de un contacto que uno de dos, y además permiten desconectar llegado le caso, supongo que es por eso.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

¿Te refieres usar un relés con dos conmutadores dentro como este?






Pues no, mi lavadora no funciona así y así no debo usarlo, fiujándome como se comporta, hace lo siguiente:



Se activa un relé.
A los 2 seg. el AVR activa o da pulso a la puerta o Gate del triac principal del motor y el motor gira.
Dura 15 seg. el motor dando vueltas.
Se detiene el motor durante 1.5 seg.
Se apaga un relé.
Espera 1 seg.
Se enciendo el otro relé.
Espera 1 seg.
Se activa el motor en el otro sentido durante 15 seg.
Así sucesivamente.
Como es algo que tengo muy en cuenta, tu método no funciona en mi la vadora como crees. 

Lo cuento por experiencia y quiero imitar mi lavadora su comportamiento al menos casi idéntico respetando hasta los tiempos.

Hay que usar este método de dos relés como hacen muchas lavadoras que he visto a lo lardo de mi vida.





Eso si, en AC.

Hacerlo con AC como pone aquí abajo no, porque cambia los conmuta los conmutadores al mismo tiempo si usas solo un relé y tiene que cambiar primero uno, luego en unos segundos otro.







Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Mejoré un poco el ejemplo, aunque con retardos. No se me da bien losmillis, como que no funcionan.



		Código:
	

// include el código de la librería.
#include <LiquidCrystal.h>

// Inicializa la librería con sus pines indicados.
// RS, RW, Enable, D4, D5, D6, D7.
LiquidCrystal lcd(8, NULL, 9, 4, 5, 6, 7);

unsigned long inicio, fin, transcurrido;
long Veces = 0;

int LuzFondo = 10; // Pin 10 para saber que es luz de fondo.

void setup()
{
   // Formato de pantalla.
  lcd.begin(16, 2);
  lcd.print("Foro ELECTRONICA");
 
  /*
  delay(2000);
  lcd.setCursor(0,0);
  lcd.print("Cambio de giro  ");
  lcd.setCursor(0,1);
  lcd.print("motor lavadora. ");
  delay(2000);
  lcd.clear(); // Limpia la pantalla.
  lcd.setCursor(0,0); // En el primer carácter y primera fila.
*/

  pinMode(3,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(2,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(LuzFondo,OUTPUT);

  digitalWrite(LuzFondo, HIGH);
  //digitalWrite(2, !LOW); // !LOW es HIGH.
  //digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  Serial.begin(115200);
}

void loop()
{
  lcd.setCursor(0,1);
  lcd.print(inicio=millis()/15000); // 15 seg. antes de empezar.

  digitalWrite(2, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 OFF");
  digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 OFF");
  delay(2000);

     for (int i=0; i <= 10; i++)
   {

  digitalWrite(2, !HIGH);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 ON ");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(2, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(3,1); // RL 1.
  lcd.print("1 OFF");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(3, !HIGH);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 ON ");
  delay(2000);

  digitalWrite(3, !LOW);
  lcd.setCursor(9,1); // RL 2.
  lcd.print("2 OFF");
  delay(2000);

Veces++;
 lcd.setCursor(0,1);
 lcd.print(Veces);
  
  }

  while (true);

     // Cuando llegue aquí, tiene que pararse el motor siempre.
     // No se que instrucciones darle para que lo haga.
}

Tiene que haber un corto cada vez que cambia de bombilla.






Ver zoom.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Perdona por insistir, olvida los retardos, es en serio. Nada bueno puede salir de ahí sólo códigos y funcionamientos mediocres.
Los retardos no van bien porque además del retardo hay que contar lo que tardas en escribir el LCD etc...
Busca que hay una librería fantástica para usar los timers. Ahora no estoy en casa y no me acuerdo del nombre. Luego te diré cual és.

Al final en lugar de un bucle vacío y eterno verifica si se pulsa el botón de inicio/paro
Y durante el ciclo lo mismo. 
Como está ahora tienes que resetear o desenchufar la lavadora para volver a lavar y eso no tiene sentido.

Otra cuestión es que deberías de ir grabando en la EEPROM por donde va el lavado; si se va la luz y vuelve las lavadoras suelen acabar el ciclo, no empiezan de nuevo o se quedan paradas.


Si que funciona un relé de dos contactos, pero es que estás poniendo esquemas que no corresponden.
 Seguramente se usen dos por varios motivos: Que sea más barato dos de uno que uno de dos, que puedes poner un tiempo entre que activas uno y otro y que puedes desconectar el motor porque con un relé de dos contactos siempre está conectado en un sentido o en otro.


----------



## Scooter

En google tan sólo poniendo "arduino timer" salen varias opciones.
En alguna librería sale explicado "a cucharaditas" el motivo y el uso de los timers.

PD. No entiendo por qué el maldito delay forma parte del "core" arduino y algo más normal y eficiente resulta ser "opcional".


Deberías de cambiar el título del hilo: no se puede hacer PWM con un triac, es control de fase o control de ángulo de disparo.
El control de fase se hace fácilmente con un par de recursos que son las interrupciones externas y... Los timers. Así te ahorras el potenciómetro, el diac y un montón de cosas. Sólo necesitas un detector de paso por cero y un timer que dispare el triac. Eso prácticamente no supone tiempo de CPU.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Habría que simular un puente para inversión de giro, hecho con 4 Triacs


----------



## Scooter

No, eso lo hacen los relés. Eso no se puede quitar fácilmente.
Hablo de quitar el control de fase, hacerlo con el micro para tener más control sobre esa parte.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Gracias por los consejos y lo de la EEPORM, cosa que tengo clara, recuerdo que estamos de pruebas todo el rato paso  a paso, ya llegaremos a la EEPROM con el programa completo. Me dicen que se usan millis. Ya se verá más adelante. Para hacer pequeñas pruebas con los delay, no pasa nada, solo son pruebas. Miraré las librerías que dices, incluido los millis.

Según me han comentado, como uso una bombilla de 100 W, se calienta los casquillos y produce corto, lo que nadie entiende es porqué falla el optoacoplador, está fundido por decirlo de alguna manera. Se que están por seguridad. Mañana pruebo con una de bajo consumo, espero que no se me baje nada.

No me deja cambiar el título, por eso está como está, del primer post.

El esquema que he puesto arriba sobre los dos relés, es como lo tiene muchas lavadoras, es lo que he visto y seguiré viendo, así lo haré, como un campeón. 

No niego que las demás sugerencias sea buenas.

Dije mañana, en realidad el lunes, cuando estoy solo por la mañana y haré pruebas de la bombilla de bajo consumo. Como muestar en el 



, me funciona bien.

Antes de seguir con el programa más avanzado, debo probar el esquema con la bombilla, si todo anda bien durante buenos minutos, lo prueno con el motor al alire libre, más adelante, con mi lavadora en el cual no quiero quemar. Por eso voy lento, con precausión.

En realidad, como esto es una prueba, se activa el motor cuando se activa el relé, en mi lavadora no funciona tal como lo estoy haciendo, porque lo que hago ahora es una prueba.

El motor tiene su propio triac de 16 A. Cuando se activa el relé, sigue unos segundos sin moverse el motor, es el microcontrolador que hace mover el motor, el que le da la orden, claro. Luego el µC detiene el motor, cuando se pare del todo guiado por el tacómetro, se apaga el relé 1 y se activa el Relé 2 en un segundo o más, el motor sigue detenido, al rato con un total de casi 3 segundos por ahí y no llega, se vuelve activar el motor. Esto lo dejo claro desde el principio.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Con una lámpara de bajo consumo no irá el dimmer.
A no ser que estés usando un casquillo de pésima calidad no debería de pasar lo que cuentas, y aunque fuese malísimo el portalámparas debería de aguantar unas horas.
Me huele a mala conexión, a que los relés no están bien y estás haciendo una conmutada prohibida sin querer o algo así.


----------



## mcrven

Meta, ya pude detectar el problema por el cual se te disparan los disyuntores, a veces.

Si miras bien el diagrama de origen de la lavadora:






y lo comparas con el segundo, que entiendo es el que estás utilizando, podrás darte cuenta que, aparentemente funcionan igual, pero no es así.






En este diagrama, cuando los dos relay caen, el rotor del motor queda cortocircuitado, mientras que en el otro esquema, esto nunca sucede.
El cortocircuito del rotor, en los motores universales, se utiliza para FRENAR dicho rotor pero, esto nunca se debe hacer con un corto directo, dado que el efecto de la magneto-constricción violenta que se produce, es capaz hasta de romper el eje del motor. El rotor queda con magnetismo "CERO" y, cuando se trata de arrancar de nuevo, se muestra con impedancia CERO sobre la línea, evidente corto circuito.

Para lograr este efecto, se deben utilizar unos contactores especiales que, en reposo, quedan neutralizados. No sé si aún los fabrican.

Estoy siguiendo tus progresos con cierto interés especial en el sistema de control, más que el PWM.

Saludos:


----------



## Meta

Hola @Scooter:

Con  una bombilla de bajo consumo, no haré dimer, solo probaré el encendido y apagado. El lunes probaré todo que estaré solo yo y la corriente.

El principio se cambia de bombilla de 100 W encendía y apagaba normal, al rato de un minuto por ahí, se apagó el magnetotérmico sin haber singún tipo de chispa ni explosiones. La segunda vez, el vídeo que ves arriba, justo al acabar ese vídeo, volvió a bajarse la palanca.

Hola @mcrven:

Por ahora no he visto contactores en lavadoras, solo relés y he estado siguiendo pistas en la placa minuciosamente.

Aún no he usado el motor en este circuito, solo una bombilla normal por si acaso, estamos en pruebas. 
El motor desde que arranca, debo dejar que se pare al 100 % detenido antes de cambiar los relés, en este caso desde que cambie el relé desactivado para detenerlo, luego el otro para activarlo, tal como puse en el esquema animado que hice.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo

Meta te comento, cuando esta lavando y hace el paro el motor, para cambiar de sentido, se para pronto, esto es por la fuerza, del peso que lo frena, del mismo lavado, con lo que lo de esperar es poco tiempo, otra cosa es cuando esta en centrifugado, hay tarda mas por las revoluciones que lleva. 

No es lo mismo hacer las pruebas con una bombilla, esta se para enseguida, a no ser que quieras ver otra cosa, digo yo.

Una pregunta te quiero hacer, tu lo estas haciendo en Arduino y yo en CCs, pero no se como hacer para cuando sudece lo siguiente: que este lavando la lavadora y por algun motivo se vaya la luz y cuando vuelve el lavado deve continuar donde se quedo lavando.


----------



## Meta

miglo dijo:


> Meta te comento, cuando esta lavando y hace el paro el motor, para cambiar de sentido, se para pronto, esto es por la fuerza, del peso que lo frena, del mismo lavado, con lo que lo de esperar es poco tiempo, otra cosa es cuando esta en centrifugado, hay tarda mas por las revoluciones que lleva.
> 
> *Lo tengo muy claro, no te preocupes. Para eso está el tacómetro, que te dice cuando está detenido. Par ahcr pruebas, primero observo la cantidad de tiempo que lo dejo encendido, y cuando detengo la corriente, observo cuanto tiempo tarda en parar el motor en vacío, asó lo programo en Arduino, (más adelante con PIC en asm) para que el motor no corra ningún daño.*
> 
> No es lo mismo hacer las pruebas con una bombilla, esta se para enseguida, a no ser que quieras ver otra cosa, digo yo.
> 
> *Lo se. No creas que lo voy a pasar por alto.*
> 
> Una pregunta te quiero hacer, tu lo estas haciendo en Arduino y yo en CCs, pero no se como hacer para cuando sudece lo siguiente: que este lavando la lavadora y por algun motivo se vaya la luz y cuando vuelve el lavado deve continuar donde se quedo lavando.


 
Hace tiempo hice un código usando la EEPROM internna, no encuentro el código en este momento, empezaré desde cero, antes haré un boceto de como hacerlo.

No usar delay, hay que usar los millis y la interrupción del microcontrolador, ya que cuanlquier momento, con un botón pulsas PAUSE y detiene la lavadora exactamente donde está, incluido tiempo. CACELAR empeiza todo desde nuevo y se queda en inicio, PLAY continua donde lo dejó después de PAUSE o cuando se fue la luz.

Todo eso lo tengo pensado, voy poco a poco por si acaso. Por cierto, esta vez me funcionó con una bombilla de 12 W y no ha pasado nada, aquí dejo algo de avande desde mi Blog.

Enlace.

A pesar de lo que has contado, lo tengo pensado, se probará poco a poco.

Saludos.

PD: _Ya que estás con CCS se te echa alguna mano. Te dejo estos ejemplos en C por si acaso que te pueda ayudar o dar ideas. Estos ejemplos se usa el PIC16F886. Aunque los ejemplos lo he llamado así Ejemplo 4-7.c.txt, en realidad no lleva txt, si no lo pongo, no me deja subirlo en el foro. Si necesitas más ejemplos, me avisa, tambiñen tengo lo mismo pero en asm._

_PD2: También pueden sin cortarse un pelo subir vuestro avance por aquí, me alegro que no sea el _único.


----------



## miglo

Miro de adecentarlo un poco y subo lo que tengo hecho, dentro de mi modestia, todabia me que tela pero voy añadiendo y corrigiendo cosas a medida que voy aprendiendo mas sobre ccs.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Un dato a contar.
En una lavadora Edesa, que en realidad pertenece a fagor, nos dio error F09. Lo Puedes encontrar aquí.
http://dplrepara.blogspot.com.es/2015/06/codigos-de-error-grupo-fagor-aspes.html

El error no fue el motor, que le desarmamos hasta las escobillas. Fue de un diodo del relé de contacto que estaba en corto circuito. Ahí problema solucionado.

Más adelante el otro relé de cambio de giro, usa un único relé como este. 






Es decir, un único relé con dos conmutadores físico, solo lo he visto en mi vida en una placa de lavadora y ahora ya no lo hacen más la misma marca. Lo que pasó es que la soldadura de ese relé se soltó cuando estaba en el centrifugado a 1200 rpm, en el cual se paró el motor de repente, hechó humo y volvió a la velocidad normal.

Por eso es mejor el cambio de giro del motor con dos relés de un conmutador cada uno, así tiene más seguridad.

Una experiencia que nos asustó por el estallido que pegó el motor. A pesar de ello, funciona muy bien a los 800 rpm pero no nos fiamos y usamos otra lavadora  FAGOR que reparamos un triac, resistencia de 100 Ω y un diodo 1N4148 que consiguió de segunda mano.

Hace tiempo, veía motores con un termostato, creo que se llama así, junto al motor que si aumenta la temperatura, abre el circuito y se detiene el motor sin que heche humo y se queme nada. Parece que las lavadoras ahora lo hacen mal adrede. De paso quiero saber más sobre protección del motor. Quería poner fusible pero tiene que ser de retardo.




Luego me dió por poner un magnetotérmico si es que existe de unos 3 A. / 250 VAC.




Cualquier información sobre protección de motores como antes, que también se usan NTC, es bienvenido. Luego hablaremos cual es el más recomendado ocualquier cosa interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Hace tiempo, veía motores con un termostato, creo que se llama así, junto al motor que si aumenta la temperatura, abre el circuito y se detiene el motor sin que heche humo y se queme nada. Parece que las lavadoras ahora lo hacen mal adrede. De paso quiero saber más sobre protección del motor. Quería poner fusible pero tiene que ser de retardo.
> http://electronicascanaresas.com/server/php/files/1447.JPG
> Luego me dió por poner un magnetotérmico si es que existe de unos 3 A. / 250 VAC.
> http://www.conectalo.com/images/IC/XACC203.jpg
> Cualquier información sobre protección de motores como antes, que también se usan NTC, es bienvenido. Luego hablaremos cual es el más recomendado ocualquier cosa interesante.
> Saludos.



Hola, el fusible podria servirte, pero si trabaja, esta mas que obvio que hay que xambiarlo...un termico no te puede servir como proteccion del motor (En todo caso,por su funcuon solo protegeria el conductor que alimenta el motor)  ... Con la caracteristica del motor, puedes comprar un simple guarda motor y ya tienes la proteccuon


----------



## Meta

¿Qué es un guarda motor?


----------



## naxito

Meta dijo:


> ¿Qué es un guarda motor?


Es un protector termico regulable para motores de 110v, 220v, 380v, el voltaje dependerá de tu localidad. Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Meta dijo:


> ¿Qué es un guarda motor?


 consulto...antes de preguntarme, usastr google y el buscador del.foro para saber lo que es y vomo funciona un guarda motor? 
Es un magnetotermico especial con dos curvas de disparo(trabajo y arranque)


----------



## detonador666

Saludos es poco probable la respuesta del optoacoplador con triac para regular velocidad, porque ante todo existen cuatro zonas de disparo para el triac si se tiene un pulso en el opto por ejemplo de 20 hertz este necesariamente no va a disparar al triac lo que sucederá es un pulso con una diferencial de t con respecto a varianza de frecuencia o df de los hertz de la red; en consecuencia giro trabado y pulsante no continuo aparentemente gira de forma continua pero si lo vez con luz estroboscópica te darás cuenta que el giro se detiene. Esto se traduce en lo siguiente, alta temperatura en el motor bajo rendimiento y sobreconsumo (por los pulsos de arranque ) así que no vale la pena experimentar con esto; hacer un variador de frecuencia sencillo con lm555, cd4017 y 2 integrados  cd4013 desfazados 120 grados y tienes R,S,T si quisieras trifásico; y como etapa de potencia un amplificador de corriente básico en clase B complementario o cuasi complementario o si quieres algo mejor 3 ir2111 alimentados con los 220 voltios de red rectificados, y listo tienes tu variador y todavia trifásico puedes colocar IGBT (son muy caros) o un solo puente IGBT EUPEC BSM25GD120DN2 o similar se consiguen baratos aquí en Lima - Perú alrededor de 98.00 soles





LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> NO no funciona PWM con triacs, o no que sepa yo que sea facil.
> 
> para variar la velocidad se hace con este diseño:
> 
> http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n18/sasmshiel/Dibujo-2.jpg
> 
> con o sin el Opto triac, y si es con el Optotriac sin cruce por cero, yo ya lo he hecho asi, se puede controlar la velocidad de los motorores universales, foco de filamento y cosas similares.
> 
> ahora en todo lo que has puesto tu en ninguno hay un esquema que se pueda hacer con PWM, lo mas similar es el video que dice que es PWM pero para mi que le pusieron porque no tuvieron idea de como ponerle.
> 
> en un docomuento que anexaste, menciona algo pero que con pwm se hace una "pseudo" Onda sinusoidal pero no muestra esquema.


Saludos es poco probable la respuesta del optoacoplador con triac para regular velocidad, porque ante todo existen cuatro zonas de disparo para el triac si se tiene un pulso en el opto por ejemplo de 20 hertz este necesariamente no va a disparar al triac lo que sucederá es un pulso con una diferencial de t con respecto a varianza de frecuencia o df de los hertz de la red; en consecuencia giro trabado y pulsante no continuo aparentemente gira de forma continua pero si lo vez con luz estroboscópica te darás cuenta que el giro se detiene. Esto se traduce en lo siguiente, alta temperatura en el motor bajo rendimiento y sobreconsumo (por los pulsos de arranque ) así que no vale la pena experimentar con esto; hacer un variador de frecuencia sencillo con lm555, cd4017 y 2 integrados  cd4013 desfazados 120 grados y tienes R,S,T si quisieras trifásico; y como etapa de potencia un amplificador de corriente básico en clase B complementario o cuasi complementario o si quieres algo mejor 3 ir2111 alimentados con los 220 voltios de red rectificados, y listo tienes tu variador y todavia trifásico puedes colocar IGBT (son muy caros) o un solo puente IGBT EUPEC BSM25GD120DN2 o similar se consiguen baratos aquí en Lima - Perú alrededor de 98.00 soles


----------



## COSMICO

Hola Amigos.
Alguien me puede decir, como se calculan las resistencias; R15,R10,R4, del esquema en el datasheet 
del TDA1085.
No veo las formulas..


----------



## Scooter

Mira en el datasheet a ver que dice.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## COSMICO

Ya miré, pero me dolio la cabeza, y no vi nada, 
Por otro lado, mi ingles no es la maravilla.


----------



## papirrin

Si esta en el datasheet mas bien tu ingles no es muy bueno quizás necesitas un traductor


----------



## COSMICO

Hola Amigos.
Arme el circuito, del TDA1085, le estoy conectando, un potenciometro de 10k al pin 5
con respecto a VCC de 15 voltios, pero cuando giro el pote, el motor acelera, sin control de un solo salto, aveces con algo de rampa, pero al bajar la velocidad lo hace de una vez.
Alguien lo trabajo alguna vez.
Ya verifique todas las conexiones, por ahí no es.


----------



## ruben90

Datos del motor?



Mediste el voltaje sin carga (sin motor), girando poco a poco el potenciometro?


----------



## COSMICO

Específicamente, que voltaje?
El voltaje de salida del triac, no he medido.
El voltaje de 15V del integrado, esta ahí.
En el pin 16, al medir el voltaje, este se va incrementando, lentamente, después de soltar el potenciometro, hasta que llega a los 15 voltios, y va incrementando la velocidad del motor de esa forma sin control.


----------



## ruben90

Prueba con otro motor, de licuadora, ventilador, etc. Si el problema persiste es cosa de la electrónica.


----------



## mcrven

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola Amigos.
> Arme el circuito, del TDA1085, le estoy conectando, un potenciometro de 10k al pin 5
> con respecto a VCC de 15 voltios, pero cuando giro el pote, el motor acelera, sin control de un solo salto, aveces con algo de rampa, pero al bajar la velocidad lo hace de una vez.
> Alguien lo trabajo alguna vez.
> Ya verifique todas las conexiones, por ahí no es.



Amigo COSMICO, viendo el diagrama en la página 7 del datasheet correspondiente y, basándome en la experiencia de varios años en el uso de variadores de velocidad de diversa índole, te hago notar que ese efecto que has obtenido en tu experimento es debido a la falta de retroalimentación para el control de la estabilidad de la velocidad.

Ese circuito requiere el uso de un tacho-generador acoplado directamente al eje del motor que se quiere controlar. La pregunta sería: ¿Colocaste dicho generador? y, si lo has colocado, ¿Está funcionando correctamente?

Por otro lado, un potenciómetro no es adecuado para controlar la velocidad con ese IC, en todo caso debería utilizarse un potenciómetro doble pues, debe controlar simultáneamente la rampa de aceleración y la velocidad (en la página 9 se muestra la forma de hacerlo). Además te recuerdo que ese IC está pensado para controlar velocidades diferentes pero fijas, que son las utilizadas para las máquinas de lavar, objetivo del IC en cuestión.

Saludos


----------



## COSMICO

Se me.hace, bastante extraño, lo de las velocidades que me dices, porque lo he visto, trabajar en controles de motor
Para su velocidad, y solo usan, potenciometro sencillo. Y son ciercuitos para otras máquinas.
Lamentablemente, no tengo ninguno a mano que pueda copiar.
Lo del tacogenerador del motor, suena mejor, voy a probar.


----------



## Scooter

No es buena idea medir la tensión de salida de un triac sin carga: lo normal es que no conduzca. Necesitarás ponerle una lámpara incandescente o una resistencia y además de una potencia respetable, con una de 1W tampoco se cebará el triac

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## Jorgecaceres

buenas, hace un tiempo estoy con el tema del control de velocidad de motores universales, y lo que logre hasta ahora fue "controlar la velocidad" sin realimentacion, por lo que a cualquier variacion de carga etc etc, la velocidad no es la fijada, estos motores como ya comentaron por aca, traen una bobina tacometrica (los de lavadoras al menos), no le encontre la vuelta para utilizar este sensor, ya que me varia en frecuencia y en amplitud la señal de salida, a parte no cuento ni con osciloscopio , asi que me arme un sensor por efecto hall, usando los mismos imanes que traia el eje del motor, (midiendo con el sensor hall me di cuenta que tiene 8 polos), en fin, ahora mi dilema esta en la programacion (creo  ), tendria que medir la frecuencia de la señal que me entrega el sensor de efecto hall, estuve experimentando con distintos metodos para medir frecuencia con pic (uso el 16f877a corriendo a 20Mhz), por ccp1, e interrupcion por cambio de estado en rb4, ninguno de estos metodos me dieron resultado  , no veo como manejar bien los recursos del pic, ya que para el control de velocidad estoy usando el TMR0 e interrupciones por Rb0 (control por amngulo de disparo creo que se llama), alguien puede ILUMINARME? de que forma deberia de encarar esto para cerrar el lazo de control?

adjunto imagenes y simulacion de proteus, ademas del codigo, la parte de regulacion y contador de frecuencia las tengo separadas aun ya que no consigo medir la frecuencia de manera eficiente y mostrarlo en el lcd a la vez.



		Código:
	

    // CODIGO DEL CONTROL DE VELOCIDAD MEDIANTE PULSADORES

#define _XTAL_FREQ 20000000          // cristal (XT) de 20MHz
#include <xc.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <pic16f877a.h>
#include "LCD_20x4_PIC16.h"


// CONFIG
#pragma config FOSC = HS        // Oscillator Selection bits (HS oscillator)
#pragma config WDTE = OFF       // Watchdog Timer Enable bit (WDT disabled)
#pragma config PWRTE = ON       // Power-up Timer Enable bit (PWRT enabled)
#pragma config BOREN = ON       // Brown-out Reset Enable bit (BOR enabled)
#pragma config LVP = OFF        // Low-Voltage (Single-Supply) In-Circuit Serial Programming Enable bit (RB3 is digital I/O, HV on MCLR must be used for programming)
#pragma config CPD = OFF        // Data EEPROM Memory Code Protection bit (Data EEPROM code protection off)
#pragma config WRT = OFF        // Flash Program Memory Write Enable bits (Write protection off; all program memory may be written to by EECON control)
#pragma config CP = OFF         // Flash Program Memory Code Protection bit (Code protection off)

#define interrupcion            PORTBbits.RB0
#define aumentarVelocidad       PORTBbits.RB1
#define disminuirVelocidad      PORTBbits.RB2
#define btnOnOff                PORTBbits.RB3
#define salidaMotor             PORTBbits.RB4

// Variables Globales
    char reg_vel=97;    
    char cargaTimer0=0;
    bit isOn=0;
    
// Cabecera de Funciones
    void configTimer0();
    void inicioPuertos();
    void inteConfig();
    



// Funcion de Interrupcion
void interrupt global(){
    if (INTCONbits.INTF){            // ¿se produjo una interrupcion por RB0INT?
        salidaMotor=0;
        TMR0=cargaTimer0;
        INTCONbits.INTF=0;          //Limpia flag de interrupcion RB0INT
        
    }
    if (INTCONbits.TMR0IF){     // ¿se produjo una interrupcion por TMR0?
        salidaMotor=1;
        INTCONbits.TMR0IF=0;            //Limpia flag de interrupcion por desbordamiento del TMR0
    }
    
}




void main(void) {
    inicioPuertos();
    configTimer0();
    
    while(1){
        
        if (!btnOnOff){
            __delay_ms(20);
            if (!btnOnOff){
            while (!btnOnOff){}
            __delay_ms(20);
                if (isOn){
                    INTCONbits.GIE=0;           //deshabilita las interrupciones globales
                    isOn=0;
                    salidaMotor=0;

                }else {
                    // rutina de cruce por cero y angulo de disparo
                    cargaTimer0=256-2*reg_vel;
                    inteConfig();
                }
            }
        }
        
/******************************************************************************
 * Para aumentar y disminuir velocidad se tiene en cuenta solo T/2 de la señal*
 * senoidal de linea, ya que ésta se rectifica antes de RB0 y es simetrica, se*
 * dividió éste semiperiodo en 100 pasos, lo que da un total de 100us por     *
 * paso, asi la formula que se aplico para hallar el valor de carga del timer *
 * fue la sgte: TMR0=256-(reg_vel/10000)/(256*200x10-9), de esta forma reg_vel* 
 * queda multiplicado por el factor 1/10000, y solo queda ir aumentando y     * 
 * disminuyendo esta variable para obtener los pasos de 100us.                *
 ******************************************************************************/
        
        if (!aumentarVelocidad){            //aumentar velocidad
            __delay_ms(40);
            if (!aumentarVelocidad){
                while (!aumentarVelocidad){
                    __delay_ms(100);
                    if (reg_vel>1){
                    reg_vel--;
                    cargaTimer0=256-2*reg_vel;
                    }
                }
            }
        }
        
        if (!disminuirVelocidad){           //disminuir velocidad
            __delay_ms(40);
            if (!disminuirVelocidad){
                while (!disminuirVelocidad) {
                    __delay_ms(100);
                    if (reg_vel<97){
                        reg_vel++;
                        cargaTimer0=256-2*reg_vel;
                    }
                }
            }
        }
        
    }
}

void configTimer0(){
    OPTION_REGbits.PS0=1;
    OPTION_REGbits.PS1=1;
    OPTION_REGbits.PS2=1;
    OPTION_REGbits.PSA=0;      //prescaler de 1/256 al timer 0
    OPTION_REGbits.T0CS=0;      //Modo temporizador
}

void inicioPuertos(){
    TRISB=0b00001111;
    OPTION_REGbits.nRBPU=0;        //Pull up del puerto B activadas
    ADCON1=0B00000101;             //todos los pines e/s digitales
    PORTB=0;
    TRISC=0;
    PORTC=0;
}

void inteConfig(){
    TMR0=0;
    INTCON=0;
    OPTION_REGbits.INTEDG=1;        //Interrupcion con flancos ascendentes
    INTCONbits.INTE=1;              //habilita RB0/INT
    INTCONbits.TMR0IE=1;           //Interrupcion por desbordamiento de TMR0
    INTCONbits.GIE=1;              // interrupciones globales
    INTCONbits.PEIE=1;             // interrupciones de perifericos
    
}






		Código:
	

      //CODIGO DEL "¿FRECUENCIMETRO?"

#define     _XTAL_FREQ  20000000
#include <xc.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <pic16f877a.h>
#include "LCD_20x4_PIC16.h"


int tiempo=0;
int timer=0;
char flag=0;

void interrupt global(){
    if (PIR1bits.CCP1IF){
        if (flag!=0){
            tiempo=CCPR1;
            CCPR1=0;
            TMR1H=0;
            TMR1L=0;
            PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;
        }else {
            flag=1;
            TMR1H=TMR1L=0;
            CCPR1=0;
            PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;      //se desecha la primera medicion
        }
    }
}

void configurarPuertos();
void configurarCaptura();

void main(void) {
    LCDInit();
    configurarPuertos();
    configurarCaptura();
    
    while(1){
        LCD_String("Frecuencia: ");
        GIE=flag=0;
        tiempo=(int)(5000000/tiempo);
        LCD_escribeInt(tiempo);
       // LCD_String("             ");
       __delay_ms(1000);
       LCD_Clr();
       GIE=1;
    }

    return;
}

void configurarPuertos(){
    ADCON1=0B00000101;
}

void configurarCaptura(){
    TRISCbits.TRISC2=1;
    T1CON=0b00000000;
    CCP1CON=0b00000101;         //Capture mode, every rising edge
    PIE1bits.CCP1IE=1;          //habilita interrupciones por CCP1
    PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;          //coloca a cero bandera de interrupcion por CCP1
    INTCONbits.PEIE=1;
    TMR1H=0;
    TMR1L=0;
    INTCONbits.GIE=1;           //habilita interrupciones globales
    T1CONbits.TMR1ON=1;
}


Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Meta

Hola:

En el puente rectificador que luego le sigue un optoacoplador. ¿Viene del tacómetro?

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Hola meta, hace un tiempo me hiciste una pregunta y por esas cosas que no entraba seguido no te la respondi.
Trabajo con motores universales alimentados a CA y CC he utilizado el TCA785.
Arreglo maquinaria industrial, reparamos lavarropas, y los hemos utilzado en pequeños y grandes motores.
Uno de los últimos que vi era para el avance de una mesa de fresadora, donde se ponen cargas pesadas y era un motor de 10HP y con un pote común se agustaba la velocidad requerida el motor tiene tacogenerador para mantener la velocidad constante y evitar daño a la pieza y a la herramienta


----------



## Jorgecaceres

Hola Meta, no, esa es la parte de detección de cruce por cero, viene después del trafo que voy.a usar para alimentar el pic, utilizo ese pulso que viene del optoacoplador para sincronizar el pic, el tacometro no se como usarlo, supongo que saca una senoidal y podría limitar la tensión con unos diodos clamping o algo, pero son solo suposiciones, y también caería de nuevo en el tema de medición de frecuencia para la.realimentacion.

Vos tenes algún progreso en el tema? Estuve mirando tu Blogg y no hay na nuevo al respecto.


----------



## pandacba

No veo que a nadie se le a ocurrido utilzar un PWM Senoidal......


----------



## Meta

Un motor que he usado, llega como máximo unos 80 VAC del tacómetro.


----------



## Jorgecaceres

Para que usaríamos un spwm? A mi parecer seria un gasto inecesario, sería como hacer un inversor.

Si meta el tacometro con el que vino mi motor también ronda por esos valores (que serían correctos si la onda es senoidal, o si dispongo es de un multietro true rms, pero usando o no el tacometro, creo que siempre se reduce a medir frecuencia y ancho de pulso, y es ahí donde tengo problemas, al cerrar el lazo.


----------



## Jorgecaceres

ok, como que me respondo a mi mismo , en fin , ya pude solucionar lo de medir la frecuencia, aprendi a las malas que el pic tarda de 12 a 13 ciclos, incluso mas dependiendo de donde este el pc, para atender la peticion de interrupcion, por lo que las mediciones siempre me daban mayores, con el programa que hice ahora, soy capaz de medir de 100Hz a 30kHz con una precision aceptable .



		Código:
	

#pragma config FOSC = HS        // Oscillator Selection bits (HS oscillator)
#pragma config WDTE = OFF       // Watchdog Timer Enable bit (WDT disabled)
#pragma config PWRTE = ON       // Power-up Timer Enable bit (PWRT enabled)
#pragma config BOREN = ON       // Brown-out Reset Enable bit (BOR enabled)
#pragma config LVP = OFF        // Low-Voltage (Single-Supply) In-Circuit Serial Programming Enable bit (RB3 is digital I/O, HV on MCLR must be used for programming)
#pragma config CPD = OFF        // Data EEPROM Memory Code Protection bit (Data EEPROM code protection off)
#pragma config WRT = OFF        // Flash Program Memory Write Enable bits (Write protection off; all program memory may be written to by EECON control)
#pragma config CP = OFF         // Flash Program Memory Code Protection bit (Code protection off)

#define     _XTAL_FREQ  20000000
#include <xc.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <pic16f877a.h>
#include "LCD_20x4_PIC16.h"

unsigned int tiempo;
unsigned int t1;
int timer=0;
char flag;
char hayDato;
//uint8_t STATUS_TEMP;
//uint8_t W_TEMP;
//uint8_t PCLATH_TEMP;

void interrupt global(){
    
    if (PIR1bits.CCP1IF){
        if (flag!=0){
            PORTCbits.RC0=0;
            TMR1ON=0;
            tiempo=CCPR1-t1;
            //CCPR1=0;
            TMR1=0;
            flag=0;                 //segundo flanco de subida
            //PIE1bits.CCP1IE=0;
            hayDato=1;              //se guardo el periodo
            PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;
        }else {
            PORTCbits.RC0=1;
            t1=CCPR1;
            flag=1;                 // se detecto flanco de subida
            PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;      
        }
    }
}

void configurarPuertos();
void configurarCaptura();

void main(void) {
    LCDInit();
    configurarPuertos();
    configurarCaptura();
    flag=0;
    tiempo=0;
    hayDato=0;
    
    while(1){
        if (hayDato){
            //GIE=0;
            PIE1bits.CCP1IE=0;
            tiempo=(unsigned int)(5000000/tiempo);
            LCD_String("Frecuencia: ");
            LCD_escribeInt(tiempo);
            hayDato=0;
            //LCD_String("             ");
            TMR1ON=1;
            __delay_ms(300);
            LCD_Clr();
            PIE1bits.CCP1IE=1;
            //GIE=1;
        }
       
    }

    return;
}

void configurarPuertos(){
    ADCON1=0B00000101;
    TRISCbits.TRISC0=0;
}

void configurarCaptura(){
    TRISCbits.TRISC2=1;
    T1CON=0b00000000;
    CCP1CON=0b00000101;         //Capture mode, every rising edge
    PIE1bits.CCP1IE=1;          //habilita interrupciones por CCP1
    PIR1bits.CCP1IF=0;          //coloca a cero bandera de interrupcion por CCP1
    PIE1bits.TMR1IE=0;
    INTCONbits.PEIE=1;
    TMR1=0;
    T1CONbits.TMR1ON=1;
    INTCONbits.GIE=1;           //habilita interrupciones globales
    
}


el truco estaba en hacer correr el timer 1 al inicio, asi cuando se produzca la primera interrupcion por ccp1 guardamos el valor de ccpr1, no paramos el mismo y dejamos que corrra hasta la 2da interrupcion y guardamos el valor de ccpr1 de nuevo asi, solo nos queda restar el ultimo valor con el primero para obtener el periodo. Cuando junte este con el control de velocidad subire ctos, programa, y alguna que otra foto.


----------



## Meta

Muy bueno @Jorgecaceres

Cuando acabes lo subes todo para probarlo.

Ánimos y adelante.


----------



## pacocable

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> O montamos nuestra propia placa TDA1085C, o compramos si las venden una placa de fábrica como esta.
> 
> http://www.chipmaker.ru/index.php?a...ttach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=125895
> 
> Saludos.



¿Como se llama este modulo? gracias


----------



## Meta

pacocable dijo:


> ¿Como se llama este modulo? gracias


No lo se, solo que controla la velocidad del motor, es decir, que depende del peso entre ropa y agua, mantiene la velocidad del motor en la misma a pesar que la placa detecta variaciones al girar el tambor, lo que hace el integrado es que si detecta lentitud acelera y su es muy rápido desacelera, lo mismo pasaba con los motores cabezales de los vídeos VHS de antes, esto se le conocía como Sincronización de fase (PLL).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta , vos que andabas desarrollando un control de motor de lavadora , sobre la inversión de giro , que generalmente se hace con relé , yo te había comentado de un circuito con semiconductores , aqui lo encontré :





Si bien es un circuito medio antiguo que emplea transformadores de disparo , se pueden reemplazar por Moc's para manejar directamente desde un Pic

Saludos !


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Gracias DOSMETROS. El que uso y me va bien, es este:






Ver zoom.

La velocidad se consigue con un potenciómetro digital como este DS1804-100.
Hay que usar por lo menos 4 en serie de ese tipo para conseguir los 470 KΩ.






Lo que quiero saber en estos momentos, es controlar el tacómetro analógido de los motores de lavadoras.






Tengo un motor que si alcanza su velocidad máxima, llega a los 98 VAC. El microcontrolador debe ser capaz de detectarlo. Se puede hacer pruebas rápidas con Arduino, es decir, de alguna manera hacer un circuito de electrónica para que me lee de 0 a 1023 de entrada analógica en el Arduino. Con eso creo que ya podré usar el tacómetro. Lo queno se su electrónica para capturar los 5V que se conecta a Arduino, de 0 VDC a 5 VDC, ya que suelta de 0 a 98 VAC.

Hace tiempo en www.youtube.com vi unalavadora con un tacómetro digital y más nunca lo he vuelto a encontrar.

Un truco que se me ocurre es poner uncuenta vueltas de una bicicleta, conectarlo a Arduino, también debe vale.






Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te compliques con el tacómetro de bicicleta 

Ese tacómetro es un elemental "alternador" monofásico , así que deberías leerle la frecuencia.

Los dos cables salen de la bobina construida sobre un nucleo de varios polos y dentro gira ese imán negro también de varios polos.

Probá de conectarle un tester de aguja en miliampers y girarlo despacio , debería dar varios agujazos por rpm


----------



## Meta

Eso no es el problema, sino saber la electrónica para saber que hacer con él.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al motor de lavadora no lo controlás con un Pic ?

El pic cuenta los pulsos y hace el cálculo !


----------



## Meta

Si el tacómetro es analógico, te genera corriente alterna, hay que rectificarlo y vete a saber como lo controla los pulsos.


----------



## torres.electronico

Meta dijo:


> Si el tacómetro es analógico, te genera corriente alterna, hay que rectificarlo y vete a saber como lo controla los pulsos.



Una resistencia en serie y con eso solucionaste tu problema... Similar a la tecnica de deteccion de pasaje por zero que recomienda microchip con una resistencia de 1M


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo había pensado en dos zeners antiparalelo o dos leds antiparalelo o 3 1N4148 con otros 3 1N4148 en antiparalelo , más alguna resistencia serie limitadora  

A bajas vueltas se vería el led parapadear


----------



## Fogonazo

Si el motor es este, o parecido:





Ya posee generador taquimétrico, la caja blanca con 2 conductores amarillos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De ese hablamos  !


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De ese hablamos  !



Entonces ¿ Esto de donde salió ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lee                                  el _*274*_


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> Si el tacómetro es analógico, te genera corriente alterna, hay que rectificarlo y vete a saber como lo controla los pulsos.



Pues sencillo, diodo que reptifica los impulsos, zener que estabiliza los impulsos, salvo que me equivoque, son de baja tension, estos impulsos atacan la base de un transistor, este a la vez esta conectado a los +5, y la salida del transistor va a la entrada, en mi caso, a RA4/T0ck, que junto con el timer1 hago el control de vueltas.

En mi lavadora que se estropeo la tarjeta vi que lo hace asi, por lo que probe y va bien para saber las vueltas.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

¿Hay esquemas?

Porque en palabras no entiendo ni papa. miglo, buena observación, aún así, esquemas. Desde que sepa su electrónica haré pruebas.


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Hay esquemas?
> 
> Porque en palabras no entiendo ni papa. miglo, buena observación, aún así, esquemas. Desde que sepa su electrónica haré pruebas.



Tiene razon, no habia pensado, lo preparo y lo pongo, ojo yo lo hago con ccs compiler.


----------



## Meta

Gracias por tu tiempo.

Da igual que lo hagas con CCS Compiler, lo intentaré adaptarlo en XC8 del MPLAB X, así tendremos todas las versiones. 

En mi caso como tengo Arduino en mano, lo intentaré también, más ejemplos para probar todo el mundo.


----------



## miglo

Bueno aqui tienes lo prometido.



Aqui tienes un ejemplo que espero te guste.

Por cierto esta en Ccs compiler, lo hize para hacer pruebas, la parte de la interrupcion la saque de internet y la adapte ami manera para probar.


----------



## Meta

Hola:



Hay dos cosas que no controlo de las lavadoras, el tacómetro y el nuevo sensor de presión. El presostaato antiguio si.

Hay que probar sea como sea este esquema para saber si el tacómetro cumple con su cometido. Por supuesto, hay que probar el motor si emite señal de 5 VDC al µC. Cuando dejo la velocidad normal y su velocidad máxima. Digamos que es para calibrar que información en rpm nos suelta el motor con su tacómetro, así controlarás el motor como debe ser.

En mi lavadora, si se rompe o se suelta la correa del tambor, el motor acelera más rápido de la cuenta y su microcontrolador del panel frontal lo sabe, el motor se detiene, a parte de detenerse, se activa la ssalida de agua. Aquí puse una prueba.






Como curiosidad. ¿Cómo sabes que el esquema es así?

Muchísimas gracias y buen trabajo.


----------



## miglo

Hola Meta, que como se que el esquema es asi? jejejejeje, muy sencillo, por que la tarjeta de la lavadora la tengo en estos momentos en la mano. Estoy adaptandola con el pic 16F877A, el que llevaba se quemo.

Hay 2 cosas que no controlas, el tacometro y el sensor de llenado? pues sencillo en mi opinion, bueno si te digo la verdad me costo aprender hacer el codigo para manejarlo, cuando esta en lavado el tambor necesita, para cada vuelta, una cantidad de las mismas en el motor, me explico, la polea del motor es pequeña y para hacer que de una vuelta el bombo necesitara x vueltas de  motor, pues si sabemos cuantas vueltas da el motor para que de una vuelta el bombo solo hay que hacer calculo de mates jejeje, y un programa que ajuste las rpm del motor.

La seguridad de que hablas de esceso de rpm, pues con colocar una condicion de que cuando supere dichas rpm se active un sistema de seguridad, problema resuelto.

Con respecto al sensor de presion no deja de ser una simple condicion de 0 y 1 en el sistema antiguo.





Meta dijo:


> Hay que probar sea como sea este esquema para saber si el tacómetro cumple con su cometido. Por supuesto, hay que probar el motor si emite señal de 5 VDC al µC. Cuando dejo la velocidad normal y su velocidad máxima. Digamos que es para calibrar que información en rpm nos suelta el motor con su tacómetro, así controlarás el motor como debe ser.



Haber Meta, el motor no emite señal de +5VDC, emite señal alterna, esta es reptificada por el diodo, amortiguada por las resistencias, filtrada y asi ataca la base del transistor, de este sale los +5 que son los que mandan la orden al pic, nivel alto-nivel bajo, con el correspondiente programa se puede saber a cuantas rpms esta funcionando el motor.


----------



## papirrin

> Haber Meta, el motor no emite señal de +5VDC, emite señal alterna, esta es *reptificada *por el diodo, amortiguada por las resistencias, filtrada y asi ataca la base del transistor, de este sale los +5 que son los que mandan la orden al pic, nivel alto-nivel bajo, con el correspondiente programa se puede saber a cuantas rpms esta funcionando el motor.


pense que era un error de dedo, pero checa si es reptificar o rectificar


----------



## miglo

Tienes mucha razon papirrin, error de dedo jejejeje.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Ya se que 5 VDC es del PIC, ejjejejeje. 

Lo del sensor de presión 1 y 0 son los preostatos de antes. El sensor de presión de mi lavadora funcionan a 3.3V. Suelta en Hz la frecuencia. El cable se conecta al microcontrolador AVR y lee de 0 a 1023 ya que esta es una entrada analógica de 10 bits, tal como la de Arduino UNO. Aún así tengo que hacer experimentos.

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/medidores/sensor-presion-nivel-agua-presostato.html

La idea de dar vueltas al motor, está muy buena.  No se me había ocurrido.

Mi idea es notar la velocidad normal del motor cuando gira por si sola, cuando la lavadora está lavando. Luego hago otro experimento, mejor el tacómetro y que valor da cuando no tiene la correa. Son condiciones if else como dices. 

Como curiosidad, voy a ver el mio si saco el circuito. En su día vi tantos componentes juntos y de smd que lo dejé para el final.

La verdad hay que hacer una lista de errores para poder defenderte de ellos y mostrarlo en una LCD 20x4.

Ejemplo de lo que digo.

*1.* No llega señal del tacómetro durante dos segundos.
Solución: El motor se detiene inmediatamente, se activa la bomba de agua y lo saca, en el LCD muestra el motivo del error. Comprobar si el tacómetro está suelto, roto, la correa rota, suelta...

Así y una lista bien larga, documentada para tenerlo claro en toda la lavadora.


----------



## rubenchaco

http://320volt.com/en/atmega32-ile-kumandali-camasir-makinasi-kontrol-karti/


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No llega señal del tacómetro durante dos segundos.
> Solución: El motor se detiene inmediatamente, se activa la bomba de agua y lo saca, en el LCD muestra el motivo del error. Comprobar si el tacómetro está suelto, roto, la correa rota, suelta...



Quieto quieto quieto, no seas ansioso jejejeje, haber para que necesitas saber si la correa esta rota?, en mi opinion no hace falta, por que? pues sencillo, si tienes una condicion que te indica maximo y minimo de rpm cuando esta lavando o cuando esta en centrifugado, pues activa una alarma y punto, cuando quites la tapa veras el problema, no hace falta que te compliques con la correa. Puedes hacerlo de otra forma, compruevas el consumo del motor en funcionamiento, ya sea en lavado como en centrifugado, si cuando esta haciendo esos procesos el consumo no se corresponde con el que tienes pues activa la alarma que te indica el consumo y ya esta, pero esto lleva mas lio.

Por cierto lo de tener una lista de posibles errores esta bien pero en verdad hace falta tener muchos errores?


----------



## Meta

miglo dijo:


> Por cierto lo de tener una lista de posibles errores esta bien pero en verdad hace falta tener muchos errores?



Cualquier componente de la lavadora te puede fallar, si el fabricante lo hace creando esos informas de posibles errores. Uno de los motores que tengo alcanza los 98 VAC, puede que el tuyo sea menos y los componentes de este circuito no funcione o se queme.

Esquema.

¿Por qué nosotros no?

Otra cosa. Cuando puedas, comprueba cuanta tensión te da tu tacómetro a su máxima velocidad de centrifugado.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Este es el circuito de samsung, como referencia.


----------



## miglo

Mas o menos, en si, la base es la misma, el circuito que puse es de una bosch, por cierto, hay vi una cosa que he leido que no es aconsejable, escitar un triac con un transistor, pues en esta placa todos los triacs son escitados a traves de transistor desde el pin correspondiente.


----------



## Meta

No es muy igual al que hizo nuestro compañero miglo, le falta un diodo.

¿No lo excitará un transistor?

¿Quién lo exita?

Esquema publicado en el _post 43_ en su día, se dispara con un diac.
Ver el archivo adjunto 101757

miglo, asegúrate de nuevo si tu circuito es tal como cree que es, me refiero el tuyo. 

Por si acaso.

Si hay más circuito, pues mejor, así lo analizaremos y montaré el mejor que parezca. 

Eso si, primero lo pruebo con Proteus. Hago el esquema completo.

Programar un PIC para ello es sencillo, cada 5 segundo, hace una acción como prueba, precisamente el montaje que hice aquí.

*Edito:*

Les dejo el esquema del regulador y cambio de giro del  motor. A mi no me gira en la simulación. Espero que alguien lo logre y  lo explique como lo logró.

Le puse un alternador y está hecho con Proteus 7.10 SP0. 

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

No tengo proteus, es un programa pago, por lo tanto no veo la simulación. Para que el motor universal invierta el giro tenes que invertir la coneccion del rotor (carbones). La placa a la que te hacía referencia tiene detección de cruce por cero para activar el triac.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Por fin algo que lo entiendo mejor.







https://sites.google.com/site/elect...paradores/2-3-1--detectores-de-cruce-por-cero

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco




----------



## Meta

Bueno, me gusta más el del optoacoplador U5 4N35.

Miglo, cuando digiste que habías leído por ahí que no debe usar transistores para controlar los triac, pero si se puede con un diac mediante optoacoplador, este esquema lo dejo aquí para tenerlo claro.


----------



## rubenchaco

Los Rusos tiene mucha información, incluso los firmware.


----------



## miglo

Meta dijo:


> Bueno, me gusta más el del optoacoplador U5 4N35.
> 
> Miglo, cuando digiste que habías leído por ahí que no debe usar transistores para controlar los triac, pero si se puede con un diac mediante optoacoplador, este esquema lo dejo aquí para tenerlo claro.
> 
> http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh558/nemo4all/96_1257497893.gif



Haber meta, viste en el archivo que subi, como hacer el paso por cero con el lm358?, con esto te evita tener que poner transformador y vastantes componentes.

Sobre lo de los transistores lo que vengo a querer decir es que si se puede, la tarjeta de mi lavadora es de una bosch, creo yo que este fabricante es de los serios, o no?, si ellos lo hacen alguien no esta muy acertado cuando dice que no se deve hacer con transistores, pienso yo.


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigo meta. Gusto saludarte.
Para el cruce por cero, yo uso el optoacoplador
H11AA1, es muy fácil de implementar.


----------



## miglo

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigo meta. Gusto saludarte.
> Para el cruce por cero, yo uso el optoacoplador
> H11AA1, es muy fácil de implementar.



Que circuito usas y con que tension trabajas?


----------



## COSMICO

El siguiente es el circuito que utilizo, para 220vac, para 110vac, las resistencias de estrada son de 15k


----------



## miglo

Cosmico me guta ese el H11AA1, me pedire un par de ellos y hare pruebas, por lo que mirado en la web parece que va de maravilla para hacer el paso por cero.


----------



## COSMICO

Es excelente, lo uso frecuentemente y va de mil maravillas.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Compré dos tipos de opto acopladores por un motivo y el que tengo son estos.








MOC3021 sin cruce por cero y el MOC3041 con cruce por cero.

La cuestión es cómo hacer a un PIC o Arduino que cuente las vueltas del motor. Tener claro que una cosa, tiene que mantener la misma velocidad constantemente, ya que la cantidad de ropa y agua varía el peso del tambor y su velocidad siempre es constante.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te hace falta eso , solo medí la frecuencia del tacómetro , los dos cables amarillos traseros !


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

La frecuencia al número de vueltas que da el motor, a parte de ello, mantener diche velocidad la misma. Eso ya es más complicado. Cuestión de programación por su parte.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

Pues es lo mismo la frecuencia y la velocidad... 
La velocidad es medir una distancia recorrida en una unidad de tiempo... pero como la lavadora no se mueve pues se le llama RPM. Que se determina con una frecuencia de pulsos.


----------



## Meta

No me expresé bien antes.

Si tiene una cierta velocidad mientras gira el tambor, con las vueltas queda su velocidad varía y tiene que mantenerla de forma constante sin que lo notemos.

¿Cómo se hace esto en programación?

No pido directamente el programa, sino el concepto para luego entenderlo y programarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no empleamos tacómetro , no se puede medir frecuencia en un motor controlado por PWM , lo que se hace es medir voltaje inverso generado por el motor cómo dínamo (en los momentos que el PWM no conduce) que es mas o menos proporcional a las rpm . . .

Si vas a usar el tacómetro , medís frecuencia y según varíe freciencia  varias el ancho de pulso o el ángulo de fase si es con triac


----------



## papirrin

El tacometro sirve como retroalimentacion o feedback para corregir la frecuencia al triac...

Incluso se puede hacer algo como un PID para predecir o promediar las RPM. Y no sean cambios tan bruscos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , el triac se maneja a la misma frecuencia 50 o 60 o 100 o 120 Hz , lo que varía es el ángulo de conducción , equivalente a ancho de pulso contando a partir del paso por cero (obligado a tener un detector de paso por cero )


----------



## Meta

Ya que el tacómetro del motor suelta corriente alterna de 0 VAC a 98 VAC en mi caso.


----------



## papirrin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , el triac se maneja a la misma frecuencia 50 o 60 o 100 o 120 Hz , lo que varía es el ángulo de conducción , equivalente a ancho de pulso contando a partir del paso por cero (obligado a tener un detector de paso por cero )


Ok.. bueno... me resbale... XDno preste atención al método que se va a utilizar... lo que yo quiero decir es que con el tacometro se corrigen por código la RPM deseadas y se puede diseñar un algoritmo que "pronostique" eventos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , el pic debe ir corrigiendo hasta lograr la frecuencia programada , ya sea la de lavado o ya sea la de centrifugado


----------



## Hatman23

Estuve mirando el tema y es muy interesante encontre algo que pueda ayudar:

Sensor de Control de velocidad de Motor de inducción actual alternativa utilizando el microcontrolador 8051

http://fotos.subefotos.com/2e21805edae1d2d1ab10f879bf4977e9o.jpg

Simplifica el Control sin sensores del Motor unidades de lavadora:

https://fotos.subefotos.com/8ecad4f4463a64abc6a94f857e701c7bo.jpg

Motor de inducción de 3 fases AC | Freescale:

http://fotos.subefotos.com/3c340586b2ab7f432fd5b3a7161b9c33o.jpg

Simplifica el Control sin sensores del Motor lavadora unidades:

https://fotos.subefotos.com/913537c2396fc110d178d75ab9d31572o.jpg

Control a universal motor with Arduino:

http://fotos.subefotos.com/8011666d729738915a559962292132a4o.jpg

Otro:

http://fotos.subefotos.com/eccca0805609f825ce585da932bb4176o.jpg

http://fotos.subefotos.com/0e19649512fd06967fa4855e26847dfco.jpg
http://fotos.subefotos.com/885e779abeef010020adb5486678163ao.jpg


----------



## Hatman23

Sabias que esos motores, los del lavarropas, andan tanto como con AC como con DC tambien quizas podrias utilizarlo en DC y mirar modelos de control de velocidad y sentido de giro quizas te sea mas facil.


----------



## Meta

Hatman23 dijo:


> Sabias que esos motores, los del lavarropas, andan tanto como con AC como con DC tambien quizas podrias utilizarlo en DC y mirar modelos de control de velocidad y sentido de giro quizas te sea mas facil.



Lo sabía y lo se, pero hay que usar 220 en VDC en el cual no tengo esa opción.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No have falta que sea continua , podria ser alterna rectificada sin filtra , o sea pulsante ; se le puede hacer PWM a esa alimentación .


----------



## Hatman23

Yo pensaba lo mismo que dijo DOSMETROS creo que es la manera mas facil.


----------



## Hatman23

Bueno estaba buscando sobre filtros Pi, segui leyendo continue sobre Controladores PID y me tope con esto quizas aporte algo:

PWM Motor Speed Control Uses AC Tachometer Feedback

https://fotos.subefotos.com/b37f606914f6bf4d5bf7de408fd38e7do.gif


----------



## miglo

COSMICO dijo:


> Es excelente, lo uso frecuentemente y va de mil maravillas.



Hola cosmico, terminoe de recibir, "por fin, jejeje" los chips H11AA1, preparare un pequeño kit para hacer pruebas, ya cuento cosas.


----------



## COSMICO

Ok, que bueno, me comentas que tal te va


----------



## Meta

Eso, nos cuenta. Siento curiosidad.












Hoja de datos.

Ver enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

¿Alguien h aprobado este contador de tacómetro de lavadoras?
https://sites.google.com/site/elect...paradores/2-3-1--detectores-de-cruce-por-cero

El que tenga experiencia nos cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

Meta

 Ese detector de "cruce por cero" es el típico que tienen los Aires Acondicionados Split y es 100% funcional.

Raro que falle o se queme.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Hay que buscar un buen esquema sobre tecómetros de lavadoras para motores universales como este.

Motor.





Tacómetro del motor de lavadora:





El tacómetro de la lavadora proporciona apróxidamadamente de 0V a 98 V en corriente alterna, precisamente, genera AC. Estoy buscando un buen diseño del tacómetro ya que en todo momento el motor tiene que ir a una velocidad constante y precisa.

Si no tiene tacómetro el motor, coge velocidades irregulares, se tambalea, por eso hay que usar un microcontrolador, el que sea que regula dicha velocidad gracias a las indicaciones del tacómetro.

Si va a una revolución por ejemplo a 7000 RPM, si se pasa, el µC tiene que regular su velocidad automáticamente, si se queda corto, pues debe alcanzar dicha velocidad. 

Ya que al introducir ropa en el tambor ropa y agua, se cambia mucho de peso por eso varía su velocidad.

Habría que usar algo así en C.



		Código:
	

if ( variable1 <= 7000)
     {
          // Aumentar velocidad motor.
     }
else
    {
          // Reducir velocidad motor.
     }

Control de carga del motor.


Por lo que he estado leyendo, mejor usar el optoacoplador que tenga cruce por cero, el MOC3041, ya que se evita ruidos si tiene audio cerca, o una TV cerca, le ve un microsegundos distorsión de señal.

Si no queda más remedio porque ahora mismo no tienes el MOC3041, para escapar sin cruce por cero usar el MOC3021, má adelante conseguir el MOC3041.

Quiero encontrar un buen esquema para el tacómetro de la lavadora. ¿Es posible o no?
Como cuesta encontrarlo. Si hay vario se pone y sacamos nuestras propias conclusiones para elegir o diseñar uno el más adecuado de todos.

Cuando lo tenga los esquema claros, haré experimento con ella, lo probaré y mostraré mis experiencias aquí con fotos y vídeos.

Saludos.





miglo dijo:


> Hola cosmico, terminoe de recibir, "por fin, jejeje" los chips H11AA1, preparare un pequeño kit para hacer pruebas, ya cuento cosas.



@miglo

¿Ya haz hecho pruebas o estás a punto de hacerlas?

Si nadie tiene el H11AA1 y tiene el 4N25.




No se preocupen, pueden poner un diodo rectificador 1N4007 en paralelo al los pines 1 y 2 y a l ainversa, también es válido.

Ejemplo. Un D3 entre los pipnes 1 y 2 del 4N25.





miglo, esperando tus respuestas. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

El TCA785 es más que adecuado, ya que tiene internamente la llave del cruce por cero, y el comando de uno o dos scr, para comandar directament del puente, y como si fuera poco esta previsto el feedback lo cual lo hace ultra ideal para el presente proyecto, hace un año repare una placa de una fresa que llevaba un motor universal de unos 20Hp y el control era perfecto, el motor tenía el tacogenerador, para que cuando el motor hiciera fuerza al debastar la herramienta mantuviera su regimen.
Tambien lo he visto en motores pequeños, no importa el tamaño, tiene todo para el control
También existe el TDA 1024 que también puede ser útil ambos se pueden alimentar directamente de la red.
En el caso del TCA la velocidad se fija con un pote, lo que se puede implementar con optoacoplador al igual que la parada desde un micro, el semipuente dos SCR y dos diodos se puedea armar en forma discreta o comprar un dispositivo integrado


----------



## Meta

Hola mandacba:

Datasheet o hoja de datos:
TCA785, por lo que veo es un Driver control de fase.
TDA1024.

Nunca lo he usado y parece complejo.

En una Web dice que ha medido el tacómetro real de un motor de lavadora y lo puso dentro de Arduino. Es decir, no usa tacómetro. Encima la lavadora funciona. Impresionante. 

A mi esto no me va, si los fabricantes usa el tacómetro siempre, normalmente analógico, por algo será, hay que controlar el motor si o si con el tacómetro.

Aquí un tacómetro digital, si las nuevas lavadoras en su mayoría lo incluyera sería todo más fácil.





Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

No, no es complejo para nada, ya que tiene todo, es muy simple de implementar y funciona a la primera
Con ese chip manejas motores universales de cualquier potencia, podes armarlo y probarlo con unos potenciometros y luego lo interfaceas a tu micro

De echo el ejemplo que aparece con transformadores de pulsos se puede reemplazar por otpoacopladores simplicando el sistema

Podes trabajarlo a bajo voltaje para probarlo, por ejemplo 12VAC


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Me convence más el TCA785. Hay que poner todo en la mesa y elegir al final lo mejor, en sentido más fácil, cómodo, menor componentes y barato.

Gracias por la propuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Hice un mini simulador del motor de lavadora. La idea final es controlarlo desde el PC y hasta Android, pero muy al futuro.






Les dejo la descarga del simulador, prueba y sacan sus propias conclusiones. Falta incluir otras funciones como las electroválvulas, bomba de vacío, indicadores de Led y demás.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hoy estuve con un amigo que hace linea blanca, le pregunte que hacen con los lavarropas que no consiguen la plaqueta o el timmer mecánico. Me contesto muy suelto que colocan plaquetas universales de rp. Aclaro que no tengo nada que ver con la  empresa y no le estoy haciendo propaganda, mirando las fotos veo que no son muy complicadas, parece que el problema es mas simple de lo que pensamos.


----------



## jorger

Parece más simple un selector de velocidad automático que un PLL... no veo ningún semiconductor de potencia que maneje el motor


----------



## rubenchaco

La verdad es que no se que tiene, si puedo paso por un negocio y les pido una para sacarle unas fotografías. Por lo pronto dejo un vídeo de la instalación 



Las nuevas plaquetas que están haciendo con conexión a teléfono.




La pagina oficial http://www.rpelectronica.com.ar/


----------



## Meta

Buena placa que compraron. Un argentino conocido por aquí, en estos foros, me vino a mi casa y me enseñó placas de esas. Parecen sencilla*s*, y yo volviéndome loco.

Lo que me toca las narices son dos cosas, entender muy bien el tacómetro analógico y los sensores de presión, antes pre*s*ostatos. Si fuera solo presostato es má*s* fácil, ahora su sustituro sensor de pre*s*ión.

Cuando tenga todo el hardware en mis manos, es cuando ya empezamos a programar.

Gracias por las informaciones de la placa y los vídeos que han puesto aquí. Otro está haciendo placas pero no suelta mucho detalla.

https://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=511520.0

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

En general esas placas manejan todo con relés, y en el caso del motor con enconder viene la placa para el control, que tiene todo el pic programado, el scr, es decir conectas directamente, todo trabaja a 220, ya esta previsto, la fuente para el pic y las R y zener para las entradas, es muy sencillo de implementar porque es el mismo que venía para los lavarropas  con reloj electomecánico.


----------



## Meta

Para una lavadora electromecánmica si es fácil de hacer, exceptuando la parte del tacómetro analógico.

No me puedo creer que no frabriquen todavía a estas altura unalavadora con tacómetro digital, solo uno he visto en youtube.


----------



## rubenchaco

Me parece que la solución es mas fácil de lo que pensas, y si la velocidad la controlas con un amplificador diferencial?, una de las entradas va al micro con un opto acoplador y la otra va al tacometro, tendría fuerza al arrancar y luego, una vez que se envuelta el motor la señal del tacometro bajaría la potencia.  
Algo asi,





con algunas modificaciones,claro.


----------



## Meta

La explicación es tal como dices, lo que no quiero es montar en la protoboard todos esos componentes habiendo otros métodos más reducido con el mismo funcionamiento.


----------



## rubenchaco

En definitiva que es lo que te falta?, si se te complica el tacometro porque no colocas un sensores Hall en el motor, el imán ya lo tenes.


----------



## rubenchaco

Creo que tengo la solución a tu problema, funcionamiento.




Son 3 vídeos, no hace falta que ponga los enlaces, son correlativos.
El circuito del tacometro


----------



## Meta

Muchas gracias por la información. 

Hay que eschuchar el segundo vídeo muy bien y el esquema de abajo está mejor.


----------



## rubenchaco

Una ayuda mas, http://ala-paavola.fi/jaakko/doku.php?id=beer
http://playground.arduino.cc/Main/ACPhaseControl


----------



## Meta

rubenchaco dijo:


> Una ayuda mas, http://ala-paavola.fi/jaakko/doku.php?id=beer
> http://playground.arduino.cc/Main/ACPhaseControl




Buenísima la información que acabas dar.











Esto si que son esquema muy simple. Uno de los motores que tengo coge 98 VAC del tacómetro en su máxima velocidad conectadoa 230 VAC en España.

Haré experimento con ese esquema, sobre todo el segundo ya que el primero tengo que estar seguro porque el que uso es Arduino UNO. Tengo varios PIC16F84A, PIC16F88, PIC16F886/886, PIC18F2550/4550.

Tiene dos resistencias de 10 KΩ y uno de 1 KΩ.

¿De cuánta potencia (W) son?

A parte de todo eso y las explicacones con Arduino de esa Web. Quiero hacer pruebas con Arduino y aprovecho ya que tengo la LCD incluido para mostrar información.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Estas seguro que son 98 vac ?. Es posible que el multimetro o tester te de cualquier cosa por la frecuencia, no son 50 hz. Coloca un puente rectificador a la salida del tacometro y un capacitor, hace la medición sobre el capacitor en dcv. 
Las resistencias tendrían que ser de 1/2 watts. No se que dicen los demás.


----------



## Meta

No estoy seguro, es lo que me ha dicho el que me regaló su motor, pero tengo mi motor que no he probado la tensión máxima.

Haré pruebas y comento.

De los dos esquemas de arriba. 

¿Cuál es el más aconsejable y por qué?

SAludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

La verdad es que no se cual es el más aconsejable, es mas, no se nada de programación y microcontroladores, solamente te pase lo que encontré en san google   tras la búsqueda en barios idiomas. Por lógica te diría que vayas a un taller de linea blanca y le pidas que te regalen las plaquetas quemadas de lavarropas, igual la tiran. "Levantando" el circuito del tacometro y el detector de cruce vas a ver como resuelven el problema los que saben. Este que te pase es el del lavarropas samsung,


----------



## rubenchaco

Como estas para el idioma Ruso Meta?, parecen iguales pero son 2 vídeos distintos y correlativos, muy bien explicado 








En esta pagina está la programación del micro http://shenrok.blogspot.com.ar/p/blog-page_10.html


----------



## rubenchaco

Otro sin detector de cruce por cero




http://www.motor-r.info/p/blog-page_19.html


----------



## Meta

Habrá que experimentar, muy buena documentación has sacado, ejejjeje. En cuanto al ruso, pues...

Este puede ayudar.
https://translate.google.com/

Te puedes ar una oportunidad a ti mismo con Arduino, es extremadamente fácil comparado con el asm de los PIC. Si te das cuenta, ya no hay tanto como antes, una exageración, se paresaron a la moda de los ARduino y Raspberry Pi.


----------



## rubenchaco

Creo que voy a incursionar en arduino meta, tengo un lavarropas que está funcionando mal el programador, de acuerdo a los resultados que tengas compro , Siempre y cuando publiques el circuito y el programa. De todos modos esto está mal de entrada, es una opinión personal, puedo estar equivocado. Los motores universales o de escobillas para que funcionen correctamente deben funcionar con  corriente continua, tienen mayor par de arranque, menor chispeo en las escobillas que cuando funciona en corriente alterna y lo más importante, tienen la capacidad de estabilizar las rpm con la tensión a pesar de la carga que tenga. Por ejemplo en el auto cuando subís o bajas los vidrios, cuando sube consume 10 amper y cuando baja 1 amper. No se si es tan así la relación pero aunque saques el motor afuera y lo conectes sin carga no se envuelta y no tiene tacometro. Yo pondría en paralelo el estator con las escobillas y la alimentaria con CC. 20 voltios para el lavado y 70 voltios para el centrifugado aproximadamente, por decir algo. Lo dejaría sin tacometro.


----------



## Meta

¿Dónde saco la corriente contínua de 230 V?

Ahí está la cuestión y por norma de seguridad, mata más, la alterna tiene posibilidad de soltarte ante una descarga.


----------



## pandacba

Mira estea artículo tengo un amigo que lo hizo le funciono perfecto
Lavarropas automático con PIC

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-617106699-plaqueta-universal-p-lavarropas-motor-a-carbones-de-1000rpm-_JM_


----------



## rubenchaco

Y para que es la corriente continua de 230 volt ?. No te acordas de tu primer post?, por las dudas pongo tus comentarios: 
Este motor he comprobado que no funciona a 230 Vac / 50 Hz. He comprobado con el debanado del motor y el rotor según se velocidad mínima hasta máxima en el centrifugado.


Según aumenta la velocidad del motor el motor actúa...
1) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 20Vac
2) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 80Vac
3) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 100Vac
4) Estator = 80Vac | Rotor = 165Vac

Como máximo del centrifugado, el motor funciona a 165Vac aproximádamente.
¿Dónde están los 230VAC?
Parece ser que no los usa.

Colocando en paralelo las escobillas con el estator como te mencioné vas a necesitar dos tensiones, 20 y 70 volt cc aproximadamente. Por norma de seguridad como mencionas esas tensiones no matan, cualquier amplificador de audio de 100w tiene fuente de alimentación de 50-0-50, osea 100 volt en sus extremos.

Y para que es la corriente continua de 230 volt ?. No te acordas de tu primer post?, por las dudas pongo tus comentarios: 
Este motor he comprobado que no funciona a 230 Vac / 50 Hz. He comprobado con el debanado del motor y el rotor según se velocidad mínima hasta máxima en el centrifugado.


Según aumenta la velocidad del motor el motor actúa...
1) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 20Vac
2) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 80Vac
3) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 100Vac
4) Estator = 80Vac | Rotor = 165Vac

Como máximo del centrifugado, el motor funciona a 165Vac aproximádamente.
¿Dónde están los 230VAC?
Parece ser que no los usa.

Colocando en paralelo las escobillas con el estator como te mencioné vas a necesitar dos tensiones, 20 y 70 volt cc aproximadamente. Por norma de seguridad como mencionas esas tensiones no matan, cualquier amplificador de audio de 100w tiene fuente de alimentación de 50-0-50, osea 100 volt en sus extremos.



Mira este vídeo




Con 48 volt en alterna el motor no tiene fuerza para arrancar con una carga. Con 24 volt en continua con los devanados en serie tiene buen par de arranque pero decae las rpm con la carga, las rpm son 840.  Con 24 volt en continua con los devanados en paralelo tiene buen par de arranque, no decae las 360  rpm con la carga y el consumo es de 1.30 amper, el cual aumenta o disminuye según la carga. Saca tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Meta

Según aumenta la velocidad del motor el motor actúa...
1) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 20Vac
2) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 80Vac
3) Estator = 70Vac | Rotor = 100Vac
4) Estator = 80Vac | Rotor = 165Vac

Claro que lo recuerdo. Lo controla el microcontrolador, la salida a un transistor y ese transistor al triac BT139-600 como si fuera estilo PWM.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola Meta, que paso con el proyecto?.


----------



## pandacba

Para funcionar el estator y el rotor van en serie


----------



## Meta

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola Meta, que paso con el proyecto?.



Pues estoy con ello en un curso de electricidad. Luego subo alguna foto y vídeo, precisamente me dieron un motor de lavadora un poco liante con sus bobinados pero lo saqué y funciona con regulador de velocodad.

Me parece que han borrado temas que hice este año. Vay apor Dios.

Dejo este esquema del tacómetro

El circuito del tacómetro más fácil que he visto, eso si, lo probaré primero en Arduino que acabas antes.

Variador de velocidad AC con Triac y PIC - Parte I  : Funcionamiento ~ Aprendiendo Fácil Electronica

Luego subo un videazo simple.

Ver vídeo de las tontarías que estoy haciendo en un curso. Motor de lavadora universal. 






Si quieren como curiosidad les pongo un motor trifásico. No sabía que podía arrancarlo en modo monofásico con un condensador, pero si es de 4 caballos (Potencia mecánica), te funciona a 2.

Saludos.


----------



## pepibho

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> el sensor del tacometro parece un generador de alterna.  interesante.



A eso se le llama dinamométrica.

Y por cierto. Los motores de alterna no cambian de sentido por cambiar la fase o neutro, hay que cruzar los cables del bobinado interior al bobinado exterior.

Salu2


----------



## pandacba

Si, en otro tema del foro se ha tratado sobre los motores trifásicos puestos a funcionar en red monofásica.
La primera vez que vi eso fue en uno de los talleres familiares con un balancín.
Luego yo mismo he conectado motores de esa forma en algunas fábricas


----------



## DOSMETROS

pepibho dijo:


> Y por cierto. Los motores de alterna no cambian de sentido por cambiar la fase o neutro, hay que cruzar los cables del bobinado interior al bobinado exterior.
> Salu2



Eso es posible solamente en los que ambos bobinados son iguales , pero hay motores que fueron diseñados con un único sentido de giro y entonces el bobinado de trabajo es mas importante que el auxiliar (en los motores con capacitor al aceite y sin arranque centrífugo no se llama bobina de arranque). En dichos motores la única forma de invertir el giro es desarmando el motor e invirtiendo el campo completo.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

También he dado motores trifásico en una línea monofásica. Solo hay que ponerle un condensador. Eso si, lo malo que tiene, es, que si tienes un motor trifásico y lo conectas en una línea monofásica, mientras el motor es de 4 CV (Caballos = Potencia mecánica), al final tienes 2 CV. No olvidar que 1 Caballo es 736 W de potencia.

Hoy nos tocó manejar un variador de velocidad con un motor trifásico alimantado en monofásico. Menuda complicadés.

Estoy buscando un esqueme eléctrico, la mejor electrónica y sencilla para leer el tacómetro de una lavadora y que lo lea un microcontrolador. El que sepa, lo ponen aquí. Cuando escojamos uno, lo monto, hago purebas y publico fotos y vídeos.

Mi idea es leer el tacómetro, mostrar los RPM en pantalla LCD. Luego lo complico más, por ejemplo, el motor con roppa y agua, tiene unos valores RPM máximos, si se rompe la correa, el motor gira más rápido de la cuenta, detecta el uC que tiene más RPM de la cuenta y el motor se detiene por seguirdad. Esto se hace con un simple IF-ELSE.

Saludos.


----------



## direccionyproyectos

En cuanto al motor de este hilo. El que lleva escobillas y sensor de rpm. Les comento que recientemente intenté usarlo para instalarlo en una aserradora  fabricación casera instalándole un dimmer convencional para bajarle las rpm, ya que gira a muchísima velocidad y quemaba la madera.

Primeramente decir que rotor y estartor van en serie.

En segundo lugar. Tras instalar el dimmer, si conseguí bajar las rpm, pero también baja la fuerza en la misma proporción.

Resultado. No gaste dinero ni tiempo porque este sistema no funciona.

Creo que estos motores no se regulan por voltaje sino por frecuencia.

En algún lugar debo tener guardada la PCB de la lavadora.... Intentaré buscarla y si la encuentro subiré las fotos. Seguro que los expertos de este foro lo consiguen descifrar. Creo recordar que llevaba un C.I. Philips y un transistor o triac con un pequeño disipador. Parecía muy pequeño para un motor tan grande... De ahí salían los cables para el motor.

Lo buscaré este finde a ver si la encuentro.

En cuanto a mi aserradora, opte por colocarle un motor de los antiguos, de los que llevaban doble devanado para dos velocidades y condensador. Sin escobillas.

Un cordial saludo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

Ah, olvidé comentar, que para invertir el sentido de giro, basta con intercambiar los cables de las escobillas.


----------



## Meta

El motor de lavadoras funciona y tiene incluido, precisamente un dimmer con el triac. El tipo de motor que necesita variador de frecuencia que estamos usando se llama, MICROMASTER 440, tal como muestra este vídeo, pero ya pondré mi propio vídeo como puse el de arriba.






Aquí abajo para que tengan idea, como calcular un condensador de motor monofásico.





Desde que me digan que me regala un motor trifásico, lo cojo, ajjajajajjajaja.

Amigo dependiendo del motor que uses, con un simple dimmer si funciona, en tu caso el motor no es el adecuado, si pierde fuerza.







En la imagen pone 220 VAC, en España, se considera que esa tensión no existe, solo  230 VAC. Con un 14 % de rango de variación, si se pasa, puedes quejarte en la empresa suministradora y distribuidorade la red contratada.


----------



## pandacba

Micromaster440, no es un motor es el variador fabricado por Siemens.
Los motores que trabajan con variadores de frecuencia son los de jaula de ardilla,


----------



## rubenchaco

Volvamos al tema del lavarropas, te paso un archivo, el cual tuve que dividir para poder subirlo, ahí esta toda la información que necesitas. No lo hagas muy complicado, con que lave es suficiente, si es posible con arduino, así lo podemos realizar todos. Digo porque una placa universal por acá sale u$s 60, si vamos a gastar mas de eso no tiene sentido.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

La segunda parte, tengo el _firmware y el circuito de un proyecto muy elaborado.  El control de las rpm del motor se hace por PID, si se corta la correa el motor no se envuelta, con y sin carga mantiene las rpm.








_


----------



## Meta

Buen trabajo *rubenchaco*.



Referente a lo de arriba, son de 230 VAC, en mi caso un motor de 35 VAC, pero tengo otro motor de 98 VAC, así que, quiero saber los cálculos, para poner las resistencias adecuadas.

Ahora me toca también investigar mucho esta instrucción.
attachInterrupt

Fuente:
Detector de cruce por cero con Arduino y optoacoplador H11AA1

Datasheet:
https://www.vishay.com/docs/83608/h11aa1.pdf

Casi hago este otro esquema, pero no me convencía, buscaba algo más sencillo, por fin lo encontré.

Saludos. 

PD: Haré experimentos cuando tenga los cálculos y componentes.


----------



## pepibho

pandacba dijo:


> Si, en otro tema del foro se ha tratado sobre los motores trifásicos puestos a funcionar en red monofásica.
> La primera vez que vi eso fue en uno de los talleres familiares con un balancín.
> Luego yo mismo he conectado motores de esa forma en algunas fábricas




.... Q yo sepa. Todos los motores de lavadoras domesticas son monofásicos.

Así que como siempre ta is contestando altuntun y postrando la misma porquería pasada de moda. 

Y por q no desarrrollais nuestro propio bariador monofásico trifásico... O es q no lo hay subido en la red para copiarlo

También teníamos hace años un motor trifásico adastando con condensadores el desfase de fi a eso del año 96 por q era lo q había. Pero menudas nuevas juventudes q hay hoy día


Salu2


----------



## Meta

Hola:

El variador (escrito con v) de siemens MICROSYSTEMS 440 es el que estamos usando en el curso ahora mismo. Cuando acabe, subo un vídeo. cuesta una pasta y no todo el mundo se lo puede permitir.
Podemos hacer un dimmer casero que controla la velocidad del motor reduciendo su tensión, pero no de frecuencia. Lo que no se, nunca me he puesto a buscar, variador sencillo montado por nosotros mismos.

No es mi vídeo.





Ya subieré el esquema con entrada monofásica y el motor trifásico.

Ahora sabiendo el tacómetro que tengo que probarlo en la protoboard. Me toca saber más del preostatos, pero el sensor de presión, que es el nuevo.

Por aquí me centro, que antes me echaban la bronca usar Arduino, en vez de PIC, cosa que lo adaptaré. Arduino es más rápido y cómodo.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Te paso un proyecto muy elaborado con pic, mas circuito, plaqueta y firmware 




En la carpeta de 40,2 mb está todo. 
Стиралка
Sinceramente hacer algo así sale más caro el collar que el perro, pero si te hace feliz adelante.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando un motor se controla por lazo cerrado aunque no sea PID, debe mantener las RPM en vacio o con carga, para eso es el tacometro, para informarle al micro la velocidad, es decir esa es la funcón de un lazo cerrado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 25, 2018

El micrcomaster es caro, porque fue diseñado para uso industrial, yo trabajo a diario con ellos, tango con los productos de Siemens como los de Schneider.....
La elección de un variador de frecuencia se hace en base a las necesidades del equipo, y las prestaciones de este,
No son los únicos en el mercado y tienen un excelente desempeño, como por ejemplo Weg que aquí hace motores para lavarropas entre otros motores, como de gran porte, servos y generadores.
También esta la mara SEW otra marca muy pero muy buena
Por ejemplo en USA prefieren los muy americanos Baldor que tiene una gama muy amplia de productos de excelente calidad.
Es entendible que estés encandilado por el micromaster, pero es bueno que sepa que no es el único y que cada marca tiene características que las otras no tienen
Del lejano Oriente eta entre otras muy buenas marcas Hitachi, en Asia hay muchísimas marcas de primera línea también.
Para que te des una idea Siemens fue pionera con lo que se llamo en primer momento "Reles Inteligentes" con el lanzamiento del primer Logo!.
Desde entonces ha evolucionado y mucho, pero también hoy tiene muy buenos contendientes, como el Zelio de Schneider, o el Milleniun II, pero..... les ha aparecido un muy fuerte contendiente en el mercado lo Delta con otra fiilosofia y otra mirada y otro enfoque, le esta comiendo el mercado con botas de siete leguas
Tiene una diversidad impresionate de modelos y mucho más potentes que los anteriores, muchas más funciones muy necesarias
Ventajas insuperables, por ejemplo el cable de programación para el Logo! tenes que utilizar el que te venden ellos que salía alrededor de 300 u$s lo mismo para el Zelio, el sofware lo tenes que comprar también salvo que compres un kit de inicio, en Delta el cable lo armas con conectores standard el soft es gratis
La contra? que solo se programa en Lader, pero si uno lo domina no presupone ningún problema.


----------



## pepibho

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> El variador (escrito con v) de siemens MICROSYSTEMS 440 es el que estamos usando en el curso ahora mismo. Cuando acabe, subo un vídeo. cuesta una pasta y no todo el mundo se lo puede permitir.
> Podemos hacer un dimmer casero que controla la velocidad del motor reduciendo su tensión, pero no de frecuencia. Lo que no se, nunca me he puesto a buscar, variador sencillo montado por nosotros mismos.
> 
> No es mi vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya subieré el esquema con entrada monofásica y el motor trifásico.
> 
> Ahora sabiendo el tacómetro que tengo que probarlo en la protoboard. Me toca saber más del preostatos, pero el sensor de presión, que es el nuevo.
> 
> Por aquí me centro, que antes me echaban la bronca usar Arduino, en vez de PIC, cosa que lo adaptaré. Arduino es más rápido y cómodo.
> 
> Saludos.



No claro de siemens  como no los mejores informáticos también revientan papel 

Hay muchos mas fabricantes. De echo con un pic se puede hacer también. Espero no tener q buscaros por la cara bonita variadores mono a trifásico. Con lo ingenieros q sois y llevando aquí tantos años como yo en la materia 

Aun así no es muy complicado hacerse uno con pic algún modelo barato con tener tmr0 para crear las 3 portadoras de fase y timer2 como pwm final de carga para las 3 portadoras a la vez.
Aparte de una tacometrica q podría ir en tmr1 o por una entrada A/D para la compensación del par de fuerza con tmr2 (por si bajan las revoluciones al someter carga)

Pero q bueno de lavadoras creo que nunca vi un motor trifásico solo monofásico y las distintas conexiones de bobinado. Y para cambiar de sentido se cruzan los bobinados mediante un relé de cruzamiento o lo hace la misma cruceta de contactos de las lavadoras viejas.

Un saludo


----------



## Meta

Hola:

@*pandacba *Estoy hasta las narices del variador siemens MICROSYSTEMS 440 que no para de usarlo para entenderlo. Tienes que estar a diario y dedicarte a él para configurar el motor o todos los que vayas a conectar, usando solo uno pero dejar los datos grabados en el sistema por si vuelves a suar el motor que usastes antes. 



Oculto: Spoiler



No estoy escandilado con el MICROSISTEM 440, es el que nos pusieron en la cara si o si, te familiarisas con uno, luego nos pone otro más pequeño sin pantalla, tambien de Siemens.

El Logo!, El Simatic 200, 300 lo he usado hace 10 años y puedes ver los informes o tutoriales que he hecho en su época por aquí.
Electrónica PIC: Tutorial configuración del autómata 314 IFM de Siemens
Electrónica PIC: Tutorial panel control OP177B Color
Electrónica PIC: Profibus del Simatic Step 7 314 IFM
Electrónica PIC: Tutorial sobre la pantalla táctil TP170A

Tenemos el Logo! 6, el que me gustó mucho es el LOGO! 8.1, tiene puerto RJ45 y el LCD cambia de color como desees, verde normal, rojo para alarma de algo, los demás colores para lo que se te ocurre. Si, ha evolucionado, es más, ya se puede crear una interfaz con Visual studio que antes no se podía. Cualquier cosas de Siemens.






Zelio y demás que noombras lo he usado como práctica hace años en un Ciclo Superior en España. Un poco de PIC en asm. Mezclarlo con el Simatic 314 IFM, cosas así.



Ahora mismo, a pesar de no tener tiempo porque estoy en un curso, quiero montar la electrónica, l aparte de leer un tacómetro. menos mal que ya no están los que me echan la bronca por usar Arduino en vez de PIC _(cosa que también más adelante cuando acabe Arduino, no lo he abandonado)_.

Como indica abajo.






Usan resistencias para 230 VAC, en mi caso el tacómetro a usar es de 35 VAC y otro motor de 98 VAC. Quiero saber qué resistencias usan, la más adecuada para no fastidiar el invento. 

Cuando tenga todo, lo monto, lo pruebo, les comento y les envío fotos con vídeos. Poco a poco acabaré haciendo mi propia placa. 

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Lee el datasheet y lo calculas.
Calcula la potencia de las resistencias.


----------



## pandacba

El calculo es ultra simple tenes 230 de línea, tenes para una tensión del led de 1.2 una corriente If de 10mA
Con esto calculas tu R 
(230-1.2)/0.01=22880 ohm. tomás und de 22k y listo pero una sola si pones otra la resitencia torla sera de 44k, salvo que la dividas en dos en todo caso necesitarias dos de 11K.
si pones 47K como dice el led no encendera adecuadamente y lo que necesitas es que encienda adecuadamente,  porque la corriente en el led sera muy pobre
Como calculas la potencia, seria la caida de tensión, que la tomaremos en 230V por la corriente 10mA, lo cual da unos 2.3W, por lo que puedes poner una de 4W o de 5W si la pones de metal film serán más reducidas
Listo solucionado el problema


----------



## Meta

Scooter dijo:


> Lee el datasheet y lo calculas.
> Calcula la potencia de las resistencias.



¿En qué página dice el cálculo?
https://www.vishay.com/docs/83608/h11aa1.pdf

*pandacba*
Lo tengo en cuenta y muchas gracias.

Haré pruebas según pone aquí.
Arduino en español: attachInterrupt()


----------



## rubenchaco

Meta dijo:


> en mi caso el tacómetro a usar es de 35 VAC y otro motor de 98 VAC


Ojo con la medición, los tester son precisos en alterna a 50 Hz, colocá un puente rectificador y capacitor, hace la medicion en CC sobre el capacitor.


----------



## pandacba

Eso si hablamos de señal senoidal, lo que sacas aca es una señal cuadrada.......


----------



## Meta

¿La señal del tacómetro es cuadrada?






Sinais ingenieria


----------



## Scooter

Meta dijo:


> ¿En qué página dice el cálculo?
> https://www.vishay.com/docs/83608/h11aa1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> En ninguna, como tú sabes lo que necesitas mira si tus valores son admisibles por el dispositivo o no.
> 
> ¿Que es lo que quieres hacer?
> Poner a cero un pin del Arduino que normalmente está a 1 por la resistencia interna de pullup unotra resistencia externa que tú pones.
> Eso te da la corriente en el transistor.
> 
> El datasheet te dará una corriente por el diodo que genere esa corriente en el transistor.... Calculas la resistencia que límite esa corriente y la potencia.
> Verificas que esos valores sean admisibles según el datasheet.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Meta

Ufffffffff, uso Arduino UNO, ya ni me acuerdo si viene activado pullup o no por defecto. Prefiero quitar la resistencia interna del AVR y meterle lo máximo admisible externo, así varío hasta su potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta tenés motor de lavadora de esos universales a carbones ?


----------



## pandacba

Si sale directo del sensor no, pero hay sensores que tiene la salida directamente en cuadratura
Las entradas deben estar a masa o a Vcc, no pueden quedar al aire flotando, puedes agregar resistencias externas para ello


----------



## Scooter

Meta dijo:


> Ufffffffff, uso Arduino UNO, ya ni me acuerdo si viene activado pullup o no por defecto. Prefiero quitar la resistencia interna del AVR y meterle lo máximo admisible externo, así varío hasta su potencia.


Yo procuro no acordarme nunca de nada, y si me acuerdo hago como si no me acordase.
Leo la información. Se cuentan por miles las veces que la memoria me ha jugado una mala pasada.
En este caso si que me acuerdo, por defecto no viene activada y la tienes que activar tu con pinmode internalpullup. Pero como te acabo de decir no te fíes de mi y míralo. Se tardan segundos.


----------



## Meta

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Meta tenés motor de lavadora de esos universales a carbones ?



Tengo do smotores universales con escobillas de carbón. No necesitan condensadores para arrrancar. El motor que uso en el curso, también de de carbón.

Los tacómetros sueltan corriente alterna. Todos. Algunas lavadoras son digitales, pero estos son analógicos. Los digitales si sueltan directamnte señales cuadradas o de pulso.

Cuando gira el tambor o ese motor, gira lento a una velocidad constante independiente de que si tiene ciertas cantidad de agua y ropa. Hay que usar mucho los valores del tacómetro.

Si le cuesta moverse o sus rpm son lentos, aumenta la velocidad, si se pasa, la reduce.



		C:
	

int tacometro = 0;

if (tacómetro == 200)
     {
          // Motor aumenta de velocidad.
     }

if (tacómetro == 700)
     {
          // Motor reduce la velocidad.
     }


Eso en un lavado normal. Así em motor no se queda corto ni se tambalea. Por eso muy importante el motor.

Si se suelta la correa o se rompe de lmotor al tambor, el tambor no girará, el motor aumenta mucho sus rpm hasta 1024, por poner un ejemplo.


		C:
	

int tacometro = 0;


if (tacómetro == 1024)
     {
          // Motor aumenta de velocidad más de la cuenta
          // durante 2 segundos.
          // Se detiene el motor, saca toda el agua.
          // Activa en un LCD el motivo de la alarma.
          // Pita el zumbador.
     }


Se entiende. ¿Verdad?
A la hora de la prueba es lo complicado, una cosa es la teoría.


----------



## Scooter

El if lo deberías de poner con mayor o mayor o igual y no con igual.
Hacer rangos.
Así solo irá si da la casualidad de que la lectura es 200 pero no si es 201


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta dijo:


> Tengo dos smotores universales con escobillas de carbón



Hacé ésta prueba , conectá ambos campos en paralelo  (vienen en serie) y a su vez en paralelo con el rotor y probalo con DC de unos 48 V a ver cómo va 

Medile los consumos al campo y al rotor y andá tanteándole la temperatura . . .


----------



## Meta

Scooter dijo:


> El if lo deberías de poner con mayor o mayor o igual y no con igual.
> Hacer rangos.
> Así solo irá si da la casualidad de que la lectura es 200 pero no si es 201



Cierto, me depisté. 

En cuanto al compañero de que haga experimentos con dos motores. No se que hablas, pero prefiero que indiques un esquema auqnue sea con paint de Windows. .

Cuando compre la electrónica, haré el montaje. Mediré entradas digitales Arduino. Estaba haciendo en paralelo experimento tonto y me funciona. Leer un valorq ue yo le introduzca, del 0 al 1023. Esto hace de tacómetro simulador.



Tengo otro que funciona directamente con Arduino, en el cual suelta señales todo el rato por el puerto serie/USB y lo muestra en pantalla.

Tengo un tercer modelo, que funciona en modo Windows Form.


Los que lo quieran probar, lo subo como descarga y me cuentan sus propias conclusiones.

Mi idea no es solo mostrar datos del tacómetro en el LCD de Arduino, también en PC y móviles, pero lo más importante, controlar el motor tal como lo hace la lavadora, ahí está el secreto y programar eso, parece mi mayor reto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

pandacba dijo:


> El calculo es ultra simple tenes 230 de línea, tenes para una tensión del led de 1.2 una corriente If de 10mA
> Con esto calculas tu R
> (230-1.2)/0.01=22880 ohm. tomás und de 22k y listo pero una sola si pones otra la resitencia torla sera de 44k, salvo que la dividas en dos en todo caso necesitarias dos de 11K.
> si pones 47K como dice el led no encendera adecuadamente y lo que necesitas es que encienda adecuadamente,  porque la corriente en el led sera muy pobre
> Como calculas la potencia, seria la caida de tensión, que la tomaremos en 230V por la corriente 10mA, lo cual da unos 2.3W, por lo que puedes poner una de 4W o de 5W si la pones de metal film serán más reducidas
> Listo solucionado el problema



El tacómetro tiene tensión máxima de unos 3.5 VAC. Según lo que pones.
*(V del tacómetro - 1.2V del Led) / 10 mA.*



> (35 Vac - 1.2 Vdc) / 0.01 A = 3.380 Ohmios.


 = 3k3 Ohmios para redondear. Pero le pondría 3300 Ohmios + 80 Ohimos.

P = V * I
P = (35 V - 1.2 V) * 0.01 A
P = 33.8 V * 0.01 A
P = 0.338 W.
P = 338 mW.

Luego hago el esquema en Proteus.


----------



## pepibho

Al final la lavadora nos ha salir por un ojo la cara o los dos.  Aunque hoy por hoy. Los controles en android. (O bueno que por lo menos pueda leerlo desde cualquier dispositivo enlazado) 

Casi que pasando.


Cuando comparas una variable en múltiples if es mejor usar case no borra el registro de w y solo cambia f y el salto de linea (ocupa menos al compilar y en hacer el proceso)

Y si el taco métrica muy bien en la int  aunque las hay que son como una dínamo igual cunde mas una lectura A/D de vez en cuando a cada 100ms o mas rápido.
Pero bueno con la tacometrica tendrás calcular el tiempo que tardó en hacer el giro y pasarlo a rpm. Tendrás que ajustar algún timer con int

Un saludo


----------



## Meta

Todo prototipo en un principio puede ser caro, con el tiempo se mejorará con otros prototipo y se rebajará su coste. No alarmarse.

Estoy para dentro de dos semanss conseguir todos los componentes, primero probarlo en Proteus y ñluego en la protoboard.

Te todos los componentes que hay, estoy ahroa mismo con el tacómetro y luego me paso al sensor de presión de las lavadoras modernas, antes solo eran preostatos.


Funcionamiento presostato, sensor de nivel de agua o presion en lavadoras.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Si el tacómetro de un motor universal de lavadora te genera como máximo 35 Vac. ¿Se puede saber los Hz de alguna manera a base de cálculo teórico?

Algo que estoy leyendo es:

La entrada si se usa triac con cruce por cero. Tacómetro.

Salida del triac como motor, triac sin cruce por cero.

No necesita usar un potenciómetro digital como pensé al principio.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

No confundir la amplitud de la señal con la señal misma, necesitas saber cuanos pulsos te genera por revolución y si no sabes hay que medirlos(contarlos)
Es algo demasiado simple y sencillo.
Es lo mismo que un encoder solo que no necesitas posicionamiento si no simplemente se utiliza para que las RPM sean estables en función de la carga, es una simple comparación.

Por ejemplo si el tacogenerador te da 10 pulsos por revolución y vos necesitas por ejemplo que el motor gire a 500 RPM
te quedan varios caminos para medir, o contas por minuto(o fracción) para el valor dado seran 5000 pulsos
Si mido en fracciones de de tiempo por ejemplo en un 1/5, entonces un 1/5 x60s seran 12s en esa fracción deberas leer 1000 pulsos cada 12s 
La amplitud la acondicionas a tus necesidades.
Los tiempos y fracciones son arbitrarios los puse solo a modo de ejemplo


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Aún me queda días para que me den el H11AA1. Mirando bien esquemas, no lo conectan de la misma manera.




















Tengo que elegir el más adecuado de todos antes de montar ciruito en la protoboard.






Los pulsos por lo que se ve, son por cada 90º.



pandacba dijo:


> Es algo demasiado simple y sencillo.



Para mi no es sencilla, no lo hecho antes. Recuerdo, que el tacómetro suelta 35 Vac. Los que sepan código de Arduino o más bien un esquema de las ideas de como hacerlo, si sabes, puedes indicarlo para entenderte. 

Antes que me lleguen los materiales, necesito un guía, 

Mientras...

Hago pruebas de todo tipo en el Proteus, por ejemplo, hacer un circuito eléctrico mejor que se adapte a lo que busco. Cuando lo tenga, hacer pruebas de todo tipo si me detecta la entrada digital. Empezar hacer varios programas en Arduino de prueba. Tengo Arduino UNO r3 y el LCD, en shield key pad 16x2. Para ver los resultados si hace falta. 

Una vez que me detecte los pulsos, por ejemplo que me muestre resultados en pantalla, o en el monitor serie si lo desean, hay que ver resultados de lo que hace la entrada.

Quiero hacer pruebas de todo tipo, pequeños y grandes. Por ejemplo:

Programa 1:
Contador de pulsos.
Solo se muestra en el monitor serie o LCD o los dos a la vez, la cantidad de pulsos que está detectando en la entrada del optoacoplador. Este ejemplo puede servir, lo adaptaré a mi manera y lo pongo aquí cuando acabe.



		C:
	

const int inputPin = 2;
 
int value = 0;
 
void setup() {
  Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(inputPin, INPUT);
}
 
void loop(){
  value = digitalRead(inputPin);  //lectura digital de pin
 
  //mandar mensaje a puerto serie en función del valor leido
  if (value == HIGH) {
      Serial.println("Encendido");
  }
  else {
      Serial.println("Apagado");
  }
  delay(1000);
}


Programa 2:
Lo que se nos ocurra. Iremos poco a poco.
*Medir la frecuencia con interrupción*


		C:
	

// period of pulse accumulation and serial output, milliseconds
const int MainPeriod = 100;
long previousMillis = 0; // will store last time of the cycle end
 
volatile unsigned long previousMicros=0;
volatile unsigned long duration=0; // accumulates pulse width
volatile unsigned int pulsecount=0;
 
// interrupt handler
void freqCounterCallback()
{
  unsigned long currentMicros = micros();
  duration += currentMicros - previousMicros;
  previousMicros = currentMicros;
  pulsecount++;
}
 
void reportFrequency()
{
    float freq = 1e6 / float(duration) * (float)pulsecount;
    Serial.print("Frec:");
    Serial.print(freq);
    Serial.println(" Hz");
 
     // clear counters
    duration = 0;
    pulsecount = 0;
}
 
void setup()
{
  Serial.begin(19200);
  attachInterrupt(0, freqCounterCallback, RISING);
}
 
void loop()
{
  unsigned long currentMillis = millis();
  if (currentMillis - previousMillis >= MainPeriod)
  {
    previousMillis = currentMillis;   
    reportFrequency();
  }
}


Programa 3:
Al detectar los pulsos de entrada y sabiendo gracias arriba los resultados cuanto cuenta por cada cierto tiempo, pues haremos algo como esto.



		C#:
	

int pulsos = 0;

if (pulsos => 0)
{
    // Mostrar mensaje:
    // Motor detenido.
}

if (pulsos => 200)
{
    // Motor en marcha.
}

if (pulsos =< 700)
{
    // Motor detenido.
}

if (pulsos => 1023)
{
    // Como sobre pasa el valor.
    // Motor trabajando en vacío porque
    // se rompió o se soltó la correa del
    // tambor.
    // Se detiene el motor.
}


Soy todo oidos.

Esto lo estoy haciendo en las tardes libres, ya que en el cuarso de electricidad, en estos momentos por la mañana, estoy dando automatismo, control de un motor monofásico con condensador, controlador con el Siemens Logo! 6. Ya vez lo que tengo ocupado.


----------



## pandacba

Si vos qures utilizar el opto ese para detectar los pulsos del tacogenerador, te estas complicando la vida inutilmente, eso es mucho más simple.
Para empezar tienes osciloscopio? o si tienes como conseguirlo hazlo, haz girar una vuelta el rotor y observa la pantalla, si puedes fotografiarlo mejor.
No se puede hacer ningún código sin saber primero cuantos pulsos por vuelta entrega
Conseguí eso y te digo como seguir para llegar a buen puerto


----------



## Meta

Hola de nuevo:

Hice algo con el Proteus 8.5 SP0. No tiene o incluye el H11AA1. Tuve que usar el 4N25 con el diodo rectificador 1N4007. Avisen si en las nuevas versiones de Proteus incluye el H11AA1.





Prácticamente sacado de este esquema de arriba que puse antes.





Ya que incluir la resistencia de 10K a la masa, garantiza el 0 si no hay nada en la entrada del optoacoplador.

Pueden opinar una mejor opción, antes de montar algo en la protoboar. Aquí un enlace que me olvidé poner antes.
Detector de cruce por cero con Arduino y optoacoplador H11AA1

No tengo osciloscopio. Lo compraré cuando tenga dinero, incluyendo un analizador lógico que también es muy útil. (Ojo, no hace lo mismo).

Muchos directamente, hacen pruebas con las RPM que se ve en el LCD, otros afirman que si no tienes osciloscopio, el tacómetro te da valores, como 35 Vac como máximo. En Arduino, indica los contadores, por eso quiero hacerlo, contar los pulsos. me complñico porque no tengo idea de como funciona esto al 100 % y quiero aprenderlo si o si. 

Gracias por su tiempo en leer hasta aquí. 

PD: A ver si de una vez por todas soy capaz de controlar la velocidad del motor gracias al tacómetro de una vez por todas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tacogenerador está aislado eléctricamente del resto del motor ! No necesita nada.


----------



## Meta

Lo se. De alguna manera tengo que optener los datos del tacogenerador que en este caso me proporciona 35 VAC como máximo.

Dependiendo la entrada del tacómetro, controlo la velociad.






Aquí explica algo, pero poner a la salida más diodos todavía, como que no.

entrevoltiosybytes: Control de Potencia en AC con  triac y microcontrolador PIC 16F628A

Explicación cruce por cero por los que no lo sepan.


----------



## pandacba

Es muy simple, si tienes el motor lo haces girar y ves cuantos pulsos entrega, solo eso tienes que hacer si no no puedes ni empezar, no importa si da 30, 40 o 50Vac, lo que importa es saber la cantidad de pulsos que entrega


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás puedas hacerlo midiendo el voltaje de salida que sin duda será mayor a mayores revoluciones , pero será empírico y distinto para cada motor. Además no podrás fijar en el programa el número de revoluciones que quieras.

Con un tester analógico en miliAmperespuedes con la mano giras media vuelta y cuentas los agujazos , son 8 pulsos alternos por vuelta , o sea 8 pulsos rectificando con un solo díodo y 16 pulsos rectificando con puente de 4 díodos.


----------



## Meta

Por eso comenté arriba hacer un programa que me cuente los pulsos al girar el motor de poca velociad a mucho, ya que el tacómetro es independiente.

Con Arduino, sabes la cantidad de pulsos que entra y lo muestra en el LCD o el monitor serie.

Un diodo un pulso, dos diodos dos pulsos, lo mismo con cuatro diodos. Se suele usar por lo que veo, dos diodazos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Haciendo simulaciones de motor de lavadoras.

Rango de valores que debe ir un motor controlado por su tacómetro. Los números de pulsos son ficticios en este ejemplo.





Simulador de lavadora. (En el futuro se controlará elmotor desde aquí, aún estoy en pruebas).





Dejo en descarga los programas, los pruebas y sacan sus propias conclusiones.

Por cierto, como dije más atrás, el tacómetro cambia de tensión dependiendo la velocidad del motor, cosa que en este caso no mediremos pero si la frecuencia a pulsos, un esquema que lo deja claro como se comporta en un osciloscopio.






Un cordial saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Como no entiendo sobre programación de micro controladores y meta se está demorando con el proyecto, me puse a "diseñar" mi propio programador,   va con el tda1085C . Subo la simulación, la entrada de 50 hz proviene de la fuente de alimentación, antes del filtrado. R3 es el campo del motor que va en serie con los carbones. Se puede programar como uno quiera, lo que me falta es el pare o fin de ciclo,  veo que se me ocurre.


----------



## Meta

No lo puedo abrir, el mio es Proteus 8.5.


----------



## rubenchaco

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 31, 2018

Voy a tratar de describirlo: la frecuencia patrón se toma del transformador 50hz, le siguen dos divisores por 10 lo que me da una frecuencia de 2 segundos, el siguiente divisor comanda la inversión de giro del motor, 8 segundos a la derecha, para 2 segundos, 8  segundos a la izquierda para 2 segundos. El cuarto 4017 es un divisor por 6 lo que me da una frecuencia de 2 minutos. El quinto  4017 es un divisor por 5 lo que me da una frecuencia de 10 minutos. El ultimo por 10, con 1 hora 40 minutos. La pata 3 del sexto 4017 está en alto, activa el relay 4 en serie con el presostato, carga agua, cuando se llena arranca el motor. Esto dura 30 minutos porque las patas 3,2 y 4 comandan el relay 4 a través de 3 diodos. Cuando termina la pata 7 pasa a estado alto, comandando una de las entradas del 4081 la otra va a la pata 3 del 4017 anterior con una frecuencia de 2 minutos, tiempo suficiente para la bomba de agua, luego se repite el ciclo de carga de agua y arranque del motor pero por 10 minutos, lo que seria el enjuague , para tira el agua, vuelve a cargar, arranca por 10 minutos mas y luego solamente tira el agua ya que el 4081 U9B va conectado a la pata 3 del quinto 4017 y a la pata 6 del sexto 4017. Queda el centrifugado de 2 minutos comandado por el relay Q7.  El lavarropas que tengo tiene la plaqueta con el tda1085c. Tengo uno lavarropas nuevo y el que te menciono se jodió el timmer mecánico. Estoy esperando a que termines el proyecto para copiarte pero no tengo suerte .


----------



## Meta

Gracias, es bueno tener esa información.

Por ahora nos tocó manejar un variador.






Sigo investigando.


----------



## rubenchaco

Como va el proyecto Meta?, parece que esta trancado. Te comento, hay una persona que se dedica a hacer placas para motores universales de maquinas herramientas (tornos fresadoras, etc). El usa un sensor de corriente de efecto hall




Te paso la explicación:  la velocidad de un motor de continua es linealmente dependiente de la corriente consumida, por lo que conocida ésta, y realizando algunos ensayos a los motores (Ensayo de Vacío y de Cortocircuito), se puede determinar un Circuito Equivalente, a partir cual programar una pieza software con la que poder determinar la velocidad del motor, conociendo la corriente consumida. Esto es muy útil, ya que evita tener que usar un tacómetro tradicional. 
Paso el link con mas información. Proyecto II. Placa de control para motores de C.C. - Control Of Machines 
Diseño Detallado (II) - Control Of Machines


----------



## pandacba

El motor de las lavadoras trabajan en CA, utilzan un triac para controlar su velocidad que esta realimentado por el generador de pulsos son dos velocidades, la de lavado y la de centrifugado.
Por otro lado invierte los campos para cambiar el sentido de giro, no es nada complicado.
No es como en una máquina herramienta los requirimientos para esto son mínimos relmente


----------



## rubenchaco

Panda, estamos buscando soluciones, creo que sabes mucho, pero tendrías que utilizar ese conocimiento en ayudar a quienes lo necesiten, con todo respeto te lo digo, un maestro  enseña, muestra el camino. Los motores universales trabajan con corriente continua como con corriente alterna siempre y cuando estén construidos con chapas de hierro al silicio aisladas y apiladas para reducir las pérdidas de energía por corrientes parásitas que se producen a causa de las variaciones del flujo macnetico como es el caso del motor de lavarropas. Al hacerlo trabajar con CC. aumentamos el par, el rendimiento,  disminuimos el chisporroteo de los carbones y disminuimos el ruido del motor. No quiero enfrascarme en discusiones estériles que no conducen a nada, tomemos todas las posibilidades y busquemos la mejor para resolver el problema.


----------



## pandacba

Ya le he dado varias soluciones, por ejemplo le pedí que verificara cuantos pulsos por giro entrega el generador de pulsos, no se si hizo la prueba o no, no hubo respuesta.
Todo eso ya lo se, le hago mantenimiento de ese tipo de motores hasta unos de  unos 100hp
Allí hay motores que cambian el angulo de conducción mecanicamente con un mecanismo de relojería y unos 48 carbones en el más grande.
En el caso de la lavadora si lo haces trabajar en CC se encarece, en cambio el motor fue pensado para utilizarse con línea de 220-240VAC y control mediante desfasaje por triac que es lo más simple económico y eficiente.
De echo los lavarropas que llevan esos motores la placa son un poco más grande que dos tarjetas de crédito a la par, la inversión la hacen en el reloj o aparte también con triac y tiene el sistema de realimentación mencionado.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Estoy en el curso sando transformadores  de torres eléctricas, es decir, muy ocupado. DAremos otra vez motores pero no se que incluirá, exceptuando que dimos diferencias que es condensador de arranque, condensador de fuerza y interriptor centrífugo.

El motor que tengo, tiene 4 velocidades, el de lavado, luego tres velocidades más del centrifugado que por cada cierto tiempeo, amplía su velocidad., por ejemplo, de 400 rpm el tambor, luego pasa a 800 y al final a 1000 en mi caso.

Para mantener la velocidad normal de lavado, por lo que tengo entendido, se necesita del tacómetro y se mira la frecuencia generada, comprar y ajusta con el microcontrolador al TRIAC para mantener dicha velocidad, ya que con agua y ropa, sin ese control, no se puede hacer.

En cuanto al.





¿Para qué dos microcontroladores?

Hubiera diseñado uno solo con uno de 40 pines o poner expansiones de bus. 

Para ampliar conocimientos, me informaré bien esta placa que haz puesto.





Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Que tal acabo de encontrar esto @Meta creo que será de gran utilidad
teo666/Universal-Motor-Controller


----------



## Meta

pandacba dijo:


> Que tal acabo de encontrar esto @Meta creo que será de gran utilidad
> teo666/Universal-Motor-Controller



Muchas gracuias compañero. Lo analizaré a fondo. Está hecho en C algo. A parte de Arduino.


----------



## miglo

Meta yo tengo un poco parado el tema por que estoy con varias cosas pero mira lo que te comento haber que te parece.

He mirado el post de pandacba y la idea de mantener las revoluciones, asi es como yo lo tengo en mi codigo, mas-menos, esa parte la mejore y ahorre codigo gracias al foro, no recuerdo quien me dio la idea, pero en si la base es igual, cuando entra en modo centrifugado, la entrada analogica le dice a cuantas revoluciones queremos que valla y el tacometro le informa de si esta en esas revolucion, si esta por debajo incrementa la velocidad.

Pongo, haber si me sale bien, el esquema del tacometro de mi lavadora, espero te sirva, yo lo he probado con otro motor que tengo y va perfecto.

La tension que sale del tacometro la medi y puede llegar, estando al maximo de revoluciones, sobre unos 40 voltios, no pasa nada, va bien.


----------



## Scooter

A ver, no entiendo ese esquema, puede haber algún motivo oculto pero a mi me parece que con un zener y una resistencia tienes suficiente; el zener en directa se come el semiciclo positivo y en inversa regula para no quemar el pin del micro.
De todos modos yo pondría un optoacoplador; son baratos, ocupan poco y suponen un plus de seguridad importante


----------



## miglo

Hola scooter, el diodo supongo que deve ser un zener de 4,7, he puesto un 1n4148 por despiste. el valor no se ve pero al medir da sobre los 5v mas-menos. Este es el circuito de la lavadora, los componentes son SMD, supongo que al fabricante le habra salido mas varato cuando los ha puesto.
El transistor es ese y las resistencias tambien, salvo la R1 que es de 1/2Watio las demas son pequeñas, todo esto en SMD, los condensadores no los pude medir, pero los he puesto de 100n y perfecto

El circuito que puesto esta hecho en proteus para pruebas, pero yo lo hecho en fisico y funciona perfecto. Lo subo corregido.

Por cierto tambien lo tengo hecho con un PC817 y perfecto.


----------



## pandacba




----------



## Meta

Hola:

Por ahora me llama más la atención y usa menos componentes como indica aquí.
PWM y motor lavadora.

Aún así, gracias por compartir, por si acaso. 

Supuestamente la teoría es, si tiene que ir a 1000 rpm, si pasa a 1001, se pone a 1000, si se pone a 999, se pone a 1000, así todo el rato manteniendo la misma velocidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Por ahora me llama más la atención y usa menos componentes como indica aquí.
> PWM y motor lavadora.
> 
> Aún así, gracias por compartir, por si acaso.
> 
> Supuestamente la teoría es, si tiene que ir a 1000 rpm, si pasa a 1001, se pone a 1000, si se pone a 999, se pone a 1000, así todo el rato manteniendo la misma velocidad.
> 
> Saludos.


Le sobran componentes, se usa la resistencia interna de pullup y te la ahorras.

Edito, si, el segundo esquema va así

Edito. Si


----------



## pandacba

Lo puse para mostrar simplemente cuando uno sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere y tiene sólidos conocimientos de electrónica lo puede hacer de la forma que más le plasca sin copiarle a nadie


----------



## el-rey-julien

pandacba dijo:


> Lo puse para mostrar simplemente cuando uno sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere y tiene sólidos conocimientos de electrónica lo puede hacer de la forma que más le plasca sin copiarle a nadie


juaaaa , yo soy un copion


----------



## rachelies

¿Qué tal el proyecto? ¿Funciona el motor? Estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo, poder controlar el motor de una lavadora con un arduino y un triac. El montaje que tengo, funciona perfectamente con una bombilla, pero con el motor no soy capaz. 
El circuito es el que se ve en muchos sitios de internet:

En Rs tengo 100ohm y Cs 100nF, y un triac BTA snubberless (en teoria)
Con la frecuencia de red de España, 50Hz, hay 10ms entre pasos por cero. Para hacer pruebas hago el disparo a los 8ms; el motor arranca y va bien como 2 segundos, pero luego empieza a acelerarse a escalones sin yo mover el disparo. Como si al arrancar fuese a 500rpm, al rato sube a 600, al segundo a 800.... y se va embalando pero así a escalones, no lineal.
Ya estoy perdido porque ya he probado a quitar y poner filtros, y sigue siempre igual. Ya he probado hasta con diferentes MOC3021 por si estuviese mal, pero lo mismo. 
¿Puede ser que se autodispare el Triac?


----------



## sergiot

Si disparas el opto en forma permanente y constante, hace el mismo efecto? osea sacar el arduino en el diodo emisor del opto y polarizar en forma fija con 50mA el diodo emisor.
No probaste con un opto triac con detección de cruce por cero??


----------



## rachelies

Por partes: He probado con un opto triac de deteccion de cruce por cero, el MOC3041, pero con una bombilla. Con el mismo código hace cosas raras, como disparos aleatorios. Volveré a probar con más calma, pero como vi esa respuesta, pues ni seguí peleando con él y pasé directamente al MOC3021.
Lo de dispararlo continuamente no lo probé, pero ¿que puedo esperar de ello? yo creo que se pone al 100% el motor, ¿no?


----------



## sergiot

Claro que se pone al 100%, y deberia no tener ese sintoma extraño, con lo cual el problema esta en la parte de control, a menos en la falla siga presente.
Como haces para sincronizar la señal que recibe el diodo del opto proveniente del arduino? pregunto de ignorancia, nunca hice nada con estas cosas, pero ese pulso no deberia estar sincronizado con la senoidal de la alterna del lado del motor? o eso no influye para nada?


----------



## rachelies

Para sincronizar tengo un detector de paso por cero, que cuando detecta este paso por cero es cuando cuenta los ms para hacer el disparo dentro del semiciclo de la onda actual.


----------



## sergiot

Ok, me imaginé que algo de eso deberías hacer, no probaste de medir con un osciloscopio lo que esta sucediendo? si realmente estas cortando el semiciclo con el angulo correcto y de forma estable en el tiempo?


----------



## rachelies

Un osciloscopio es lo que me gustaría, pero en casa no lo tengo. Utilizo el del trabajo cuando puedo.


----------



## miglo

rachelies dijo:


> ¿Qué tal el proyecto? ¿Funciona el motor? Estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo, poder controlar el motor de una lavadora con un arduino y un triac. El montaje que tengo, funciona perfectamente con una bombilla, pero con el motor no soy capaz.
> El circuito es el que se ve en muchos sitios de internet:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183331
> En Rs tengo 100ohm y Cs 100nF, y un triac BTA snubberless (en teoria)
> Con la frecuencia de red de España, 50Hz, hay 10ms entre pasos por cero. Para hacer pruebas hago el disparo a los 8ms; el motor arranca y va bien como 2 segundos, pero luego empieza a acelerarse a escalones sin yo mover el disparo. Como si al arrancar fuese a 500rpm, al rato sube a 600, al segundo a 800.... y se va embalando pero así a escalones, no lineal.
> Ya estoy perdido porque ya he probado a quitar y poner filtros, y sigue siempre igual. Ya he probado hasta con diferentes MOC3021 por si estuviese mal, pero lo mismo.
> ¿Puede ser que se autodispare el Triac?


Debes tener clara una cosa, suponiendo que estes usando un motor universal, el motor le mandas toda la corriente, al arrancar va despacio pero luego va subiendo hasta llegar al maximo, por eso te va subiendo las revoluciones, de hay el circuito de paso por cero, para ajustar el disparo y asi mantenerlo en una velocidad, mas-menos, constante.


----------



## Scooter

rachelies dijo:


> Por partes: He probado con un opto triac de deteccion de cruce por cero, el MOC3041, pero con una bombilla. Con el mismo código hace cosas raras, como disparos aleatorios. Volveré a probar con más calma, pero como vi esa respuesta, pues ni seguí peleando con él y pasé directamente al MOC3021.
> Lo de dispararlo continuamente no lo probé, pero ¿que puedo esperar de ello? yo creo que se pone al 100% el motor, ¿no?


Claro tu le dices una cosa y la circuitería interna otra.
Si el opto tiene detector de paso por cero no puedes hacer control de fase.


----------



## rachelies

El circuito está bien con el MOC3021, pero el problema está en el programa del Arduino. Tenia este código para la interrupción de paso por cero, que sale en muchos foros y videos:


		Código:
	

void paso_por_cero(){
  delayMicroseconds(pot);
  digitalWrite(Triac_Motor, HIGH); //dispara el triac
  delayMicroseconds(20);   //espera para asegurar disparo
  digitalWrite(Triac_Motor, LOW);  //apaga la puerta del triac (el triac se apaga en el siguiente paso por cero)
}


Con la bombilla parece que funciona bien, porque no se nota el fallo como en el motor. Dentro de la interrupción no funciona como debe el "delayMicroseconds", porque he comprobado que los microsegundos no los cuenta bien dentro de la interrupción, y los disparos terminan siendo muy aleatorios.
Luego encontré AC Phase Control en el playground de Arduino, y hace lo mismo utilizando el Timer 1 del Arduino y sus interrupciones, y ahora si que funciona perfectamente. El motor acelera hasta donde yo le digo, y no tiene ni tirones ni nada raro.

Yo creo que el otro código la gente lo utiliza en simulador y con bombillas, pero en realidad nadie lo debio de utilizar con motores.


miglo dijo:


> Debes tener clara una cosa, suponiendo que estes usando un motor universal, el motor le mandas toda la corriente, al arrancar va despacio pero luego va subiendo hasta llegar al maximo, por eso te va subiendo las revoluciones, de hay el circuito de paso por cero, para ajustar el disparo y asi mantenerlo en una velocidad, mas-menos, constante.


Eso lo tenia claro y es lo que hago, ajustar el disparo del Triac


----------



## Scooter

[Aporte] Control de fase (Dimmer) con Arduino

Sin delays, claro. Lo complican todo.
Con incandescencia, claro. Las cargas inductivas tienen lo suyo.

Como tú carga es inductiva, ahora necesitas una red snubber. Por mi experiencia no vale cualquiera, debes de ir probando valores para compensar la inductancia de tu motor. No valen los circuitos genéricosencontrar. Nunca he controlado motores pero si muchas bobinas de contactores ac y hay que ajustar a cada modelo, y en algunos casos a cada 'individuo' en concreto.
De todos modos en los datasheets de los moc vienen varios circuitos de disparo para cargas inductivas, a mí no me funcionó ninguno pero puede que a ti si.

Los triacs snubberless más bien son snubberlow que necesitan poco snubber.

No digo que lo que yo acabo de decir sea la palabra del señor, solo es mi experiencia.


----------



## rachelies

Scooter dijo:


> [Aporte] Control de fase (Dimmer) con Arduino
> 
> Sin delays, claro. Lo complican todo.
> Con incandescencia, claro. Las cargas inductivas tienen lo suyo.
> 
> Como tú carga es inductiva, ahora necesitas una red snubber. Por mi experiencia no vale cualquiera, debes de ir probando valores para compensar la inductancia de tu motor. No valen los circuitos genéricosencontrar. Nunca he controlado motores pero si muchas bobinas de contactores ac y hay que ajustar a cada modelo, y en algunos casos a cada 'individuo' en concreto.
> De todos modos en los datasheets de los moc vienen varios circuitos de disparo para cargas inductivas, a mí no me funcionó ninguno pero puede que a ti si.
> 
> Los triacs snubberless más bien son snubberlow que necesitan poco snubber.
> 
> No digo que lo que yo acabo de decir sea la palabra del señor, solo es mi experiencia.


¿Pero que tiene que ver que la carga sea inductiva o resistiva para la ejecución del programa? Mi única conclusion es que en el motor se nota mas por el sonido y porque se ve dar tirones. La bombilla como que lo amortigua todo y no se nota tanto.
Por lo demás, ni red snubber ni nada, un simple varistor en paralelo con el Triac y ya vale. Lo he copiado del esquema y de la placa de la lavadora


----------



## Scooter

Pues tú mismo, así será.

Mi programa va ok siempre, está más que verificado, y no quema ciclos de CPU, si te apetece úsalo. Los fogonazos que se ven en el vídeo son malos contactos del potenciómetro que tiene los pines muy cortos, es reciclado.

Lo que tú percibes como mal funcionamiento de programa pueden ser fallos de descebado del triac. Como no estoy allí no lo puedo afirmar.
También pueden ser fallos de alimentación, pero eso daría cuelgues, seguramente.
También pueden ser falsas detecciones del detector de paso por cero.
También puede ser el programa pero debería de ir siempre o nunca.


----------



## miglo

rachelies dijo:


> ¿Pero que tiene que ver que la carga sea inductiva o resistiva para la ejecución del programa? Mi única conclusion es que en el motor se nota mas por el sonido y porque se ve dar tirones. La bombilla como que lo amortigua todo y no se nota tanto.
> Por lo demás, ni red snubber ni nada, un simple varistor en paralelo con el Triac y ya vale. Lo he copiado del esquema y de la placa de la lavadora



Me da que no tienes muy claro lo de carga inductiva y resistiva, deberias leer un poco ese tema.
En el motor la carga es inductiva, por que usa bobina y esta al paso de una corriente crea una resistencia, en bobinas y capacidades se conoce como reactancia, que va en funcion de frecuencia y otros conceptos.
Si al motor que usas en tu lavadora, al triac no le colocas una red snubber, me da que te vas a cargar el triac mas pronto que tarde, lo de un varistor va a ser que no te va a ir bien pero alla tu si con eso te sirve.


----------



## Scooter

El varistor elimina sobretensiones
La red snubber corrige localmente el factor de potencia

Nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Si no corriges el desfase el triac no es capaz de descebarse y se queda encendido "para siempre" como eso no es del todo cierto puede que se quede unos cuantos semiciclos y luego por fin se descebe por eso el motor da tirones.


...y si no es eso será otra cosa. Si el control de fase va con delays lo sorprendente sería que funcionase cuando intentes hacer otra cosa a la vez.


----------



## Meta

Para evitar con soltura este tipo de problemas. Usa todo por curce por cero.


----------



## Scooter

Meta dijo:


> Para evitar con soltura este tipo de problemas. Usa todo por curce por cero.


No, eso no aporta nada:
Si usas un optotriac con detector de paso por cero, el detector te impide hacer control de fase.
El problema del descebado sigue exactamente igual, el dpc actúa en el cebado, no hace nada en el descebado.

En teoría un triac snubberless es la solución,  se supone que esos triacs si que saben descebarse. En la práctica no lo tengo del todo claro, en su día probé de todo y si que es verdad que algunos tenían más facilidad en descebarse que otros, pero hasta que no se ponía la red snubber adecuada para cada carga inductiva no iban 100% confiables.
Insisto que eso es mi experiencia tan solo, fue hace muchos años y pueden haber triacs mejores ahora, y tampoco probé todas las referencias del universo... Solamente todas las que había en la tienda, unas 10. También es cierto que una bobina de un contactor es especialmente inductivo, un motor tiene más parte activa, si que comprobé que cuanto menos factor de potencia menos problemas, claro, las cosas son grises ni son blancas ni son negras.


----------



## rachelies

Este es el esquema de la lavadora, la parte del Triac del motor. Estoy utilizando los mismos componentes que estuvieron funcionando en ella 13 años. Sólo que disparo el triac con el MOC3021 en vez del integrado que lleva la lavadora. Como veis, lleva una red snubber en el Gate del trial, y el varistor en paralelo. 
El Triac es snubberless, y funciona bien. Insisto en que el problema estaba en ese código, desde que utilizo el otro sin utilizar delay, y con las interrupciones del Timer 1, funciona perfectamente.


miglo dijo:


> Me da que no tienes muy claro lo de carga inductiva y resistiva, deberias leer un poco ese tema.


Claro que tengo claro lo que es la carga inductiva o no. Lo que comentaba es que no tiene nada que ver la carga para que el programa del Arduino "se cuelge" o "retarde" o "no cuente bien los microsegundos" o como se quiera llamar, porque la alimentacion del Arduino venia por otra parte totalmente diferente a la del Triac.
Por mi parte creo que puedo dar por zanjado el tema. Era un problema de código que en teoria parece que tiene que funcionar, pero en la práctica no funciona tan bien cuando se debe trabajar con tanta precisión como en este caso, que hay que detectar los pasos por cero, y hacer los disparos en el momento justo y de dentro de un tiempo preciso.


----------



## Scooter

10ms es eternidad y media para un microcontrolador. Con una buena programación debe de ir. Por eso les tengo tanta manía a los delays.

Me alegro que lo hayas solucionado, y me apunto la tarea de probar triacs snubberless. La tecnología avanza y me quedo anticuado.


----------



## Meta

¿Puedes subir el esquema completo?


----------



## rachelies

Meta dijo:


> ¿Puedes subir el esquema completo?


¿El esquema completo original de la lavadora, o el montaje con Arduino que estoy haciendo? El primero, es el manual de servicio que es de pago, por lo que no puedo subirlo, pero si buscas por Internet terminas encontrando el mismo o uno similar.
El de mi montaje solo tengo partes en papel, porque de momento no tengo nada definitivo y voy haciendo pruebas en protoboard.


----------



## Meta

El de Arduino.


----------



## rachelies

Pues de momento no tengo, como dije voy haciendo montajes para hacer pruebas, pero sin un esquema. Solo bocetos en papel


----------



## Scooter

Si buscas, puse en su día un aporte.
Básicamente basta con un pc814 o algo así y una resistencia de unos 150k con eso ya tienes las interrupciones.
Para el triac, lo que diga el datasheet.


----------



## rachelies

Para el paso por cero hay muchas opciones. Casi cualquier fototransistor vale. Ese que tu dices y el H11AA1 lo que tienen es 2 fotodiodos en antiparalelo para que detectar las 2 polaridades de la onda. Con un 4N25 y un puente de diodos también sirve.


----------



## Scooter

Y con uno simple activando la interrupción de subir y la de bajar también valdrá.
Se pone un diodo en antiparalelo por fuera y ya está.
Uno de los semicírculos irá un poco antes que el otro pero debe de valer.


----------



## rachelies

También sirve, pero has de tener en cuenta que no se apaga justo en 0V. Las pruebas que he hecho, se activa como a 400-500ms después de pasar por cero, y se apaga tambien ese tiempo antes, por lo que hay que tener en cuenta esto para sumar o restar retardo y tener una regulación precisa.


----------



## Scooter

500ms es medio segundo, 25 ciclos, 50 semicírculos, serán 500ns.
Da bastante igual para un dimmer que se regula visualmente, para un motor lo mismo, seguro que no va ni con el 1 ni con el 2% con suerte podrás regular del 30 a 100% por debajo del 30 no se moverá. Tampoco se notará si va al 98 o al 99% con unos cuantos saltos habrá bastante.
Pero si, siendo fino habría que retardar un poco más un semiciclo que el otro. Pero podría valer en muchos casos y sería más barato que compara un optoacoplador "de alterna" o poner un puente


----------



## rachelies

Scooter dijo:


> 500ms es medio segundo, 25 ciclos, 50 semicírculos, serán 500ns.


Perdón, 500microsegundos quería decir. Entre activacion y desactivacion se pierde 1ms. Y si que es importante, porque si pretendes llegar al 100% de potencia, o proximo a ello, puede ser que crees que estás disparando en el 95%, y resulta que te estas pasando y disparando en el 10% de la siguiente.
Hay un video por youtube que lo explica con osciloscopio y viendo las señales, y al principio le pasa esto y explica por qué pasa eso


----------



## Scooter

Si, claro.
Si quieres el 100 de verdad no uses un triac.
En todo caso deja el optotriac siempre activado sin apagarlo nunca, eso no es el 100 pero es lo mejor que lo puedes hacer.
En cualquier caso hay saltos que no son percibibles, ni en velocidad del motor ni visualmente.

Para empezar digitalWrite es una calamidad, supongo que habrá que usar fastdigitalWrite o como se llame


----------



## rachelies

Lo del "fastdigitalWrite" lo pensé, pero con "digitalWrite" funciona bien también. Tengo puesto el retardo mínimo 2ms, porque con menos ya se solapan disparos por lo que comentaba antes del detector de paso por cero. Y de máximo 8,5ms. Con más retardo ni gira el motor, y ya con este retardo depende la carga tampoco gira. Si me paso de 9ms pasa lo mismo que con menos de 2ms, se solapan disparos y hace disparos a máxima potencia en vez de a mínima.


----------



## Scooter

De bien nada de nada, medí lo que tardan dos digital write consecutivos con un analizador lógico y es más de 50 veces más lento que acceder a un puerto entero. Yo entiendo que sea tres veces más lento,  aceptaría 5 veces, 10 veces más lento ya me parecería una castaña. Que sea 50 y pico no tiene nombre.
El proyecto Arduino está muy bonito pero hay algún incompetente haciendo idioteces en la base del proyecto.

Para modificar un bit en un micro que no tiene direccionamiento por bit, se lee el byte, se pasa una máscara y se vuelve a escribir. Tres instrucciones en lugar de una, por los detalles, cinco o siete instrucciones. Cincuenta y dos no.

Como eso hay unas cuantas perlas más que he encontrado, y más de deben de haber que no he visto. Lo mismo el encargado del código pone delays "para estabilizar" o algo así.


----------



## rachelies

Por internet puedes encontrar varios analisis sobre ello. Por lo visto hace varias comprobaciones que normalmente no son necesarias, pero que hacen que el código sea compatible entre varios arduinos (Uno, Mega, etc...)


----------



## Scooter

Será eso... pero ¿50 veces?
¿Por qué pide entonces que selecciones la CPU para compilar si es el mismo código? Según eso no haría falta.
También el conversor ad es más lento que el caballo del malo y unas cuantas cosas mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Scooter dijo:


> Será eso... pero ¿50 veces?


El problema es otro. El problema es que hay lineas de puertos que se pueden configurar como entradas del ADC, otros como salidas PWM, otros como entradas, otros como salidas y otros como lineas de interrupcion. Entonces, cada vez que se hace un digitalWrite es necesario verificar todo eso para no hacer lío con lineas configuradas para otra cosa, y/o cambiar el modo de operacion para lograr lo que el codigo "pide".
El karma no puede evitarse...*queres que sea fácil? Aguantate la velocidad lenta.*


----------



## Scooter

Eso tiene cierto sentido, si no hay que chafar nada mas hay que verificar en mil sitios antes de tocar nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Scooter dijo:


> Eso tiene cierto sentido, si no hay que chafar nada mas hay que verificar en mil sitios antes de tocar nada.


Claro!
Si progamaras vos, o yo o cualquiera que sepa; se predefinen y configuran las lineas para su funcion especifica y nunca mas se debe mirar nada mas. Pero en el caso de Arduino, como la API esta hecha para que la use cualquier mortal, aun sin instruccion en programacion, se vuelven imprescindibles las verificaciones para que el soft siempre haga lo que se supone que debe hacer sin tener que luchar mucho con el hardware.

Sin juzgar si está bien o mal esta posicion, me viene a la mente el recuerdo del Visual Basic: para que programe hasta un idiota....y los idiotas programaron y la calidad del software se fué al demonio...


----------



## Scooter

Puede que sea eso, tiene sentido, o será otra cosa.
El manejo de arrays revienta cuando le exijes un poco. Por ejemplo.


----------



## pepibho

Scooter. Tienes toda la razón. El código es bastante chufa. Real mente esos relay mas puestos todavía fastidian mas las comunicaciones entre otros dispositivos. O peor que tenga prioridad el muestreo serial a su sistema de control, que es lo mas común.

... Si me gustaba preparar un buen sofwar para lavadoras con un menú de procesos programable. (Claro q con todas sus caos) como motor de bomba trabada o que tenga mucha espuma y le cueste mas medio llenados y vaciados. Pero lo mas importante una función de centrifugado a secas o ultimo aclarado y centrifugado...
Pero lo que esta mas que claro. Q correcciones a ese tiempo ni consigues igualar la carga para un buen centrifugado ni de coña dando pequeños picos de freno. De echo en los circuitos no vi una configuración de freno eléctrico. A lo mucho el cambio de sentido. (Pero creo que seria muy busco)
Pero con pequeños picos de frenada se puede igualar algo la carga interior y poder alcanzar mejor mas revoluciones... (Se necesitaría un sensor de vibración o mas bien lo que se desplaza el bombo)  balar suave las revoluciones para que ejerzan menos los J' y dar en su punto cumbre o ángulo del bombo una leve frenada... (Eso lo tuve observado un día en equilibrado de cargas por fuerza centrípeta) y creo que esta incrementado en algunas lavadoras para poder alcanzar 600 o 800 rpm... Pero que si va muy cargada de ropa.... Como todo. Le costara mas al motor (sistemas de protección etc) pero lo mas importante... Y por que cuando va el técnico no tiene en la EPROM información del evento en caos y una relación de hora o lavado.. Ehhhh

Un saludo 
Con los microondas y mas con grill tengo las mismas... Me pregunto quien programa el descongelado del pan... O a caso también sabe que tipo de pan venden en la panadería de al lado.. Que obviamente tiene una densidad y volumen diferente (ni si quiera manejan en grill en sus puntos para dejarlo crujiente) en los digitales puede ser una locura muy grande.. Lo mejor los de botones, solo hay que pillar el puto a la fuerza del microondas (que hay algunos que cuecen de dentro a fuera las microonda muy rápido a relación tostado del grill y suavizar la fuerza al final al microondas para terminar de secar y tostar el pan con el grill). Y eso para encima es relativo muy relativo a la densidad de la miga de pan de la panadería que vallas y congeles... Que no que no. No puede ser


----------

